# Too funny....'black' NAACP leader outed as white



## Rocko (Jun 12, 2015)

Black NAACP leader outed as white woman

Can't make this shit up!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 12, 2015)

Lmao @ spell check


----------



## Rocko (Jun 12, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Lmao @ spell check



My tablet auto typed that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 12, 2015)

Just lol'ed


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

What are surprise, she is Swedish. Swedes are a disgrace the white race.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 12, 2015)

*I am so glad I left that state 30 years ago. Damn, what a screw up.*


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 12, 2015)

Funnier still...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!


Pretty cool she is that committed. White people were some of the first members of the NAACP. The first president was a white dude.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...


Including you, that makes two people who want to be black, but we all know you're lying.


----------



## novasteve (Jun 12, 2015)

Rachel Dolezal Disguised Herself As Black

But libs aren't celebrating her like if she had identified as a man. So there are limits to their reality denial?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Rachel Dolezal Disguised Herself As Black
> 
> But libs aren't celebrating her like if she had identified as a man. So there are limits to their reality denial?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Been reading about this woman this morning.

There is nothing more slimy than an Uncle Tom, and since I'm white this particular case disgusts me to the bone.
Unless this woman is perpetrating this deception for purely monetary reasons (which would be disgusting enough) she obviously is ashamed of being white. It appears the latter is the case.

Her pictures growing up appear to show a freckled face strawberry blonde.

I hope she not only is fired but I hope she is shamed night and day. Fucking bitch.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

::scrape:: ::scrape:: ::scrape::


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 12, 2015)

Well why not. the seems to be the NEW NORMAL in this country

look at Obama, Ward Churchhill, Lizzy Warren, etc

they claim it: so they can milk the system and YOU TAXPAYERS


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Been reading about this woman this morning.
> 
> There is nothing more slimy than an Uncle Tom, and since I'm white this particular case disgusts me to the bone.
> Unless this woman is perpetrating this deception for purely monetary reasons (which would be disgusting enough) she obviously is ashamed of being white. It appears the latter is the case.
> ...



Hey, give the bitch a break.

When we can take an incompetent druggie, allow him to pretend to be a foriegn exchange student and put him through Harvard where he accomplished NOTHING noteable, give him a do nothing job at Columbia until he becomes a full time apparachik in Chicago and then shotgun him through a career in politics right into the oval office I can't blame the bitch.

The world of liberalism is all relative. Male is female, black is white, perversion is normal and wrong is right.

I'm not concerned at all she took a bunch of fellow moonbats for the fools they are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2015)

I fail to see the problem?  ...    

Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren a US Senator claims to be a Native American with zero evidence.

Bruce Jenner claims to be a woman even though he was born with a penis.

So why are people jumping on this white woman Rachel Dolezal because she claims to be black?  .......


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 12, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Rachel Dolezal Disguised Herself As Black
> 
> But libs aren't celebrating her like if she had identified as a man. So there are limits to their reality denial?



Reading the article, sounds like some kind of mental issue. Did it for almost 10 years evidently so this wasn't someone trying to make a point about affirmitive action or reverse-discrimination.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 12, 2015)

She has shown a photo of herself with a black man saying that was her father.  The photo was cropped from a wedding picture where she married a black man.   The couple has since divorced.

She has deep psychological problems.  She might be the first transracialist.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ...
> 
> Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren a US Senator claims to be a Native American with zero evidence.
> 
> ...



The problem is obvious:  even with his customary sterling sources, Steve failed to come up with a tranny story so he had to settle for--- this.

He's offering to pay her to get the operation.  Just so he can start a thread and salvage the day.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

All liberals have deep psycological problems, hence the bed wetting.

She is by no means the first "transracial" idiot though. They've been around for decades in spite of natural selection.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2015)

She is the ultimate mudshark.   .....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

Jesse Lee Peterson has been doing this for years


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ...
> 
> Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren a US Senator claims to be a Native American with zero evidence.
> 
> ...


Technically, doesn't "Cait" still have its penis, only it is turned inside out?

Don't know where I heard that, had to be at USMB.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She has shown a photo of herself with a black man saying that was her father.  The photo was cropped from a wedding picture where she married a black man.   The couple has since divorced.
> 
> She has deep psychological problems.  She might be the first transracialist.


In the Creole parts of the South, transracialism is not uncommon at all.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading about this woman this morning.
> ...



If she did it as a way of swindling the NAACP, then I really don't give a fuck.
My thought is though she's not only jumped on the PC wagon, she's such a guilt ridden whitey, that she hates herself to the point she's physically trying to become black. White Uncle Tom, the slimiest of the slime.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If she did it as a way of swindling the NAACP, then I really don't give a fuck.
> My thought is though she's not only jumped on the PC wagon, she's such a guilt ridden whitey, that she hates herself to the point she's physically trying to become black. White Uncle Tom, the slimiest of the slime.



These "white guilt" bed wetters are some of the most pathetic sniveling dumbfucks of all bed wetting kind. I can agree with that for sure. They're just as stupid as Sheila Jackass Lee.







And THAT my friends is an illustration of Weapons Grade Stupid.

Very dangerous in the wrong hands....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

An NAACP leader has been outed for posing as black when she is white (just like Liz Warren pretended to be native American).   Clearly, the Wrong-Skinned have rights, and should benefit from Affirmative Action programs!



 

_
An NAACP leader's parents have made a startling revelation: their daughter, for years a highly visible civil rights activist in Eastern Washington, is white.

Rachel Dolezal, Spokane's NAACP Chapter President and part-time Africana Studies professor at Eastern Washington University, has been misleading people about her ethnicity for years, her parents say.

Her mother even offered photographic proof. While today the 37-year-old divorcee currently sports tight, dark curls, her mom Ruthanne Dolezal showed KREM photos of the fair and freckled blonde daughter she once knew.

Dolezal is now facing a city ethics probe after she identified herself as black in an application to serve on a local police ombudsman commission - a position she secured...._

Rachel Dolezal the NAACP leader outed as WHITE by her parents Daily Mail Online


HAHAHA!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

And this is perfect!



 


Instapundit


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> An NAACP leader has been outed for posing as black when she is white (just like Liz Warren pretended to be native American).   Clearly, the Wrong-Skinned have rights, and should benefit from Affirmative Action programs!
> 
> View attachment 42444
> 
> ...


White girls are down for the brothas but this is taking it to another level.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 12, 2015)

In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false pretences.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really

That's how we got someone like Obama as our President. lies lies and more lies


snip:
*Update:*

She lied about being black on a signed application to be a ‘police oversight’ ombudsman. So she’s now in trouble with the city of Spokane.

Dolezal’s application for appointment to Spokane’s new police ombudsman commission was signed by Dolezal and submitted in May 2014. The application was acquired by The Press through a public record request.

According to Spokane City spokesman Brian Coddington, Dolezal was appointed to the Police Oversight Committee by the mayor himself. In April 2014, the city held two public workshops to consider how the oversight committee should be formed, Coddington said.

And yes, she is a Black Lives Matter supporter.

all of it here:
Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Swagger said:


> In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false
> pretences.



THAT is the big problem, once you get any form of financial gain out of it, its fraud.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false
> ...




In a similar way, Obama conned the Dems.   He's not an African-American who descended from slaves and overcame a disadvantaged background.  He was raised by his well-off white grand parents in Hawaii and went to a prestigious prep school, and then on to a mysteriously financed Ivy League education.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Interesting way of looking at it, that's for sure.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.





> I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.



We have come a long way from this. It's one thing to be proud of ones culture and background, its another to use it as an advantage or a bludgeon, or as a way of isolating yourself from the culture of the country as a whole.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


Actually Obama mother is the descendant of a slave.  All African-Americans arent descended from the enslaved. Typical of ignorant people to think so.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

I am pleased to see she is a professor of AA studies.  She just wants to put in work for us.


----------



## August West (Jun 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> 
> That's how we got someone like Obama as our President. lies lies and more lies
> 
> ...


And today`s GOP isn`t a joke? How much of an idiot does one need to be Butch, to go to a site called Weasel Zippers?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> 
> That's how we got someone like Obama as our President. lies lies and more lies
> 
> ...







​The lame-ass bullshit summa y'all dig up to whine about.... no shit.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.
> ...




This is the correct motorcycle.


----------



## Disir (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh, for Pete's sake........does she have any idea how stupid she looks?  

Rachel Dolezal is a two bit conman.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false
> ...



Except there won't be any prosecution seeing as we're living under a liberal narrative. Even your Republican Congressmen will join the chorus of "understanding" and "forgiveness" in due course. Much the same as the Tories over here will sing from the approved hymn sheet whenever the usual suspects put their foot in it. Trust me, this will be swept under the carpet quicker than you (or I) can say: #BlackLivesMatter.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




As REPARATIONS are a big plank in the Racial Justice Platform, the implication is that slavery is a key component of the African American experience.   And history indicates that the vast majority of Africans who came to America in the slave era were slaves.    

You can't have it both ways, bub.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> An NAACP leader has been outed for posing as black when she is white (just like Liz Warren pretended to be native American).   Clearly, the Wrong-Skinned have rights, and should benefit from Affirmative Action programs!
> 
> View attachment 42444
> 
> ...



Hollywood and the intelligence services should hire her as a makeup person


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Disir said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake........does she have any idea how stupid she looks?
> 
> Rachel Dolezal is a two bit conman.




I think she got the idea from D'orothea on Tales of the City.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


So you admit you were a dumb fuck that didnt know the POTUS was descended from the enslaved and that not all AA are? That was a long winded way of going about it.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Swagger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Very curious to see how the black community reacts to this, and how her friends react to this. I would think its more about the lies than the actual fact that she is probably (mostly) white by definition.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, I admit that Obama played you all like a fiddle.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2015)

I've never gotten a god damned thing for being part Cherokee...My Delaware cousins did....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


How did Obama play anyone? Your premise for that retarded argument has already been shredded. I'm all ears on your opinion. Got something I dont know?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The Black community is not monlithic. Some will see it as a good thing, others will be outraged, and still others couldnt care less.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is a 43 second video of the mudshark being shown a picture of her white father and her response.    .....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




He's a race baiting Ivy League hustler who preyed on the blacks as a community organizer.  Now, as CO in chief, he has made the economy and culture even worse for blacks than before he was President.

Not exactly the Hopenchange he promised.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Obama put in good work as a community organizer. As the most powerful man on the planet he cleaned up the mess Bush left and almost tripled my networth. Sounds like your opinion is even more erroneous than I originally thought.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Keep drinking the Kool-Aid bub.

Now, back to the topic.

I recommend that Smart Asian High School Students become Wrongskin and self-identify as black or hispanic.  That way, they won't be handicapped when applying to high prestige universities.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2015)

Got to wonder if the OP has ever done the 23andMe genetic profiling for herself and her lily white skin.

23andMe - Genetic kit for ancestry DNA Service

Because she might learn something about herself in the process.

Mrs Te is probably one of the whitest persons you will ever meet but she actually has African genes.

Appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Got to wonder if the OP has ever done the 23andMe genetic profiling for herself and her lily white skin.
> 
> 23andMe - Genetic kit for ancestry DNA Service
> 
> ...




I don't need to take a test to know that I am a typical American melting pot mutt.   American being the Germane Attribute.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Here is a 43 second video of the mudshark being shown a picture of her white father and her response.    .....



Busted.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Keep proving how illiterate you are. First you said the POTUS wasnt descended from the enslaved. I made you look quite the fool on that one.  

No one cares what you recommend. You dont have any influence or power.


----------



## A Perez (Jun 12, 2015)

I think everyone's been missing a point even more troubling than her faking being black: She apparently faked a threatening letter against blacks in the NAACP PO Box. Postal employees noticed that the letter was missing some marks (stamps, etc.) that are present in non-fake letters. See deep into this  USA Today for details: Parents out black NAACP leader as white woman


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*cough*  Privileged Prep School and Ivy League education.  

He's as authentic as OJ Simpson was during his trial.  IOW, a big phony.

But as you wish to continue the theme that people who think they are white have a tiny fraction of black slave ancestry, then EVERYONE should qualify for AFFIRMATIVE ACTION PROGRAMS.

I'll also note the Incredible Irony of you applying the "one drop rule" that was used to justify segregation to associate Obama with a slave on his White genetic line.

One-drop rule - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



That's not how the "leaders in the black community" portray it, that's for sure.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> In a similar way, Obama conned the Dems. He's not an African-American who descended from slaves and overcame a disadvantaged background.



When did anyone claim that?

Racism never singled out anybody because they "descended from slaves" or "had a disadvantaged background".  It singled people out _because they're black_.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I'm curious on who you think are the leaders in the Black community? This one is always good for some laughs!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > In a similar way, Obama conned the Dems. He's not an African-American who descended from slaves and overcame a disadvantaged background.
> ...


Even if that was the claim I shot down that retarded argument.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Did NAACP president lie about her race City investigates Spokane - KXLY.com

So, given these people are stupid.  This woman is OBVIOUSLY white.  The only thing that makes her look black is POSSIBLY her hair, but that could just be a perm job.

So, how could no one else notice she's white???

But let's just think about this.  You can't have an all white group.  That's "discrimination."  So, can you have an all black group.  Is it discrimination to exclude her because she's white???


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You should get your money back then. 

I told you before your opinion is just that. I want proof.

Everyone but white males qualify for AA. White women benefit the most from it.

I dont have a problem with the one drop rule. Whats so ironic about it? Typically if you have Black in you I consider you Black.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The ones who take on the role of it. The CBC to start, Sharpton, et al. Is the media wrong in giving them the attention it does?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 12, 2015)

Only white people are racist and blacks are always victims.  

Dude....get with the program.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Did NAACP president lie about her race City investigates Spokane - KXLY.com
> 
> So, given these people are stupid.  This woman is OBVIOUSLY white.  The only thing that makes her look black is POSSIBLY her hair, but that could just be a perm job.
> 
> ...


As far as I know...there are no race restrictions for being a member of the NAACP.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Only white people are racist and blacks are always victims.
> 
> Dude....get with the program.




I'm just wondering how NO ONE figured out, until now she was white???

I've seen black people pose as white people but I've never seen a white person pose as a black person.  

Is this another case of a liberal wanting soooo bad to be a victim she faked her race?  Like Elizabeth Warren faking being a Native American?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Swagger said:


> In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false pretences.



That's what any liberal involved with politics does.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Did NAACP president lie about her race City investigates Spokane - KXLY.com
> 
> So, given these people are stupid.  This woman is OBVIOUSLY white.  The only thing that makes her look black is POSSIBLY her hair, but that could just be a perm job.
> 
> ...


Whites ain't colored folk......no wonder you are a clerk...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Only white people are racist and blacks are always victims.
> ...


Ask the perps, how the hell should we know?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2015)

But I have to admit that she does look more African American than Michael Jackson's daughter.   ......


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Sharpton is employed as the boogeyman for you white people. Never fails you guys claim he is a leader! 

I appreciate the media for giving him attention. Keeps the monkeys distracted.

"The ones that take on the role of it"?  Can you name 5 people that take on the role besides Sharpton,  or my personal favorite, Jessie Jackson?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The CBC.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Like Elizabeth Warren faking being a Native American?



.... Link?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites




It was actually started by this guy and he was black and the original movement was started by blacks.

W. E. B. Du Bois - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*"Du Bois was one of the co-founders of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) in 1909."*


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Like Elizabeth Warren faking being a Native American?
> ...



Seriously??????????????  

5 Other Fake Indians Besides Elizabeth Warren - Reason.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I dont know anyone named "The CBC". I said 5 people.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites



I'm a girl!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Got to wonder if the OP has ever done the 23andMe genetic profiling for herself and her lily white skin.
> ...



So you would rather not know the truth about your own ancestry while you deride others whose ancestry you don't know either?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites
> ...



Stupid ass Becky


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Link fails.  You lose.

I thought maybe you found out something I didn't. 
Guess not.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites




So, why should they object now?

Now, OBVIOUSLY, I know why they would object.

It just can't help noticing that if the conditions were reversed and this was a group of whites, it would be discrimination to keep out a black man or woman because of their skin color.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


She probably doesnt want this to happen....


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Congressional Black Caucus. I think there is more than 5 people in there.

Really, you didn't get it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

She isn't in trouble for her connection with the NAACP, she is in trouble with the city of Spokane. She lied on her application, which is fraud. 

As far as a white portraying a black. There was a guy who posed as a black and wrote a book about it it, it was called, "Black Like Me."


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Get over it.  We know she faked her "heritage."  

Elizabeth Warren Repeats Her False Claims of Native American Ancestry in New Book - Breitbart


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> She isn't in trouble for her connection with the NAACP, she is in trouble with the city of Spokane. She lied on her application, which is fraud.
> 
> As far as a white portraying a black. There was a guy who posed as a black and wrote a book about it it, it was called, "Black Like Me."



AH!  I see!!!

I wonder why she did it???   It makes no sense!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


CBC is a group not a person. I said name 5 people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

See some Black people are making jokes about it.

PrestonMitchum on Twitter If RachelDolezal can do it so can I. I am now a white American. Give me good credit the ability to swim and police NOT beating me. 

 L I Z Z O on Twitter My prob w Transracial Black folk cant decide to be white when the cops raid their pool party. But a white woman can be NAACP president.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites
> ...



Well because everytime a group of whites get together to advance their race it always involves a bunch of killing and stuff.

I hope you can understand how killing a person is not the same as not killing anyone.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



No, actually we know no such thing.

That's why I asked you for documentation of the negative.  Which you don't have.
So you lose.  Not that complex.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh get over it Pogo!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yeah, when blacks get together, NO SUCH THING HAPPENS, right????????






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Hey, don't post easily-shot down myths and you won't get so easily shot down.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually the moonbat messiah is likely a decendent of enslaved africans.

Frank Marshal Davis was born 31 DEC 1905 in Arkansas City, Cowley Co., KS.

_Father:_ Sam DAVIS b: 1884 in Arkansas
_Mother:_ Jessie L. MARSHALL b: MAR 1885 in Missouri

Obozo's REAL father, an apparachik from Chicago Frank Marshal Davis :





We are supposed to believe his father was a man that was not a decendent of an American slave :






All democrooks are absolute frauds.


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I don't know...... Isn't Hillary married to our first black president?????


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



So you dont have a defense then...and thats the answer to your stupid ass question.

Also, I asked if you saw the difference between a killing and not killing?  From the pic you posted above it seems that you cant.  No one is being killed silly


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It isn't a myth.  You are just playing the liberal game of "it isn't true unless you convince me."  Well, I don't have to convince you.  Everyone else knows it's true.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Man this op is really putting your underwear in a twist.

What about it so upsets you???


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


I dont see anyone dying in this picture. Do you?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Its better that you change the subject to someone's feelings. Like your feeling that you say a murder in that picture you posted


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



And nooooooooooo one has been killed in those riots right?

*Ferguson Rioters Beat Man to Death With Hammers*
Ferguson Rioters Beat Man to Death With Hammers LibertyNEWS.com


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yeah, nooooooooooooo one was killed in those riots right?

*Ferguson Rioters Beat Man to Death With Hammers*
Ferguson Rioters Beat Man to Death With Hammers LibertyNEWS.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Actually the moonbat messiah is likely a decendent of enslaved africans.
> 
> Frank Marshal Davis was born 31 DEC 1905 in Arkansas City, Cowley Co., KS.
> 
> ...


You got this from AIM!?  Another tinfoil hate wearer. This post belongs in the conspiracy section.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> I'm just wondering how NO ONE figured out, until now she was white???
> 
> I've seen black people pose as white people but I've never seen a white person pose as a black person.
> 
> Is this another case of a liberal wanting soooo bad to be a victim she faked her race?  Like Elizabeth Warren faking being a Native American?



Really? I see these idiots all the time:








As far as no one figuring it out, well you said so yourself and I say it all the time, these people are stupid.

The dumbest mother fuckers on earth are American liberals.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Not under any black pride banner.  You know the difference...thats why you keep bringing up things that have nothing to do with what we're talking about


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


I didnt see a bunch of men beat to death with hammers in that picture.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering how NO ONE figured out, until now she was white???
> ...



You got a point there!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



It doesn't count if a "black pride" banner was flying???

Not to the dead man!!!!!!!!!!

Keep trying idiot!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Ferguson riots claim first casualty as 20-year-old found 'shot' dead in his car and relative says 'somebody killed him' during the carnage
Ferguson riots claim first casualty as teenager found shot dead in his car Daily Mail Online


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Lots of white women want to look like Black women. They know whats up.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



So are we now talking about what matters to dead people?  Because thats a long ass list


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Why don't you desperate libs find another way of saying anyone dead in those riots doesn't count?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Ferguson riots claim first casualty as 20-year-old found 'shot' dead in his car and relative says 'somebody killed him' during the carnage
> Ferguson riots claim first casualty as teenager found shot dead in his car Daily Mail Online



Key word: RIOT


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> What are surprise, she is Swedish. Swedes are a disgrace the white race.


Just the ones who engage in interracial relationships.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Count as what?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No we are talking about how you claimed ONLY white people in groups kill which is LUDICROUS!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Ferguson riots claim first casualty as 20-year-old found 'shot' dead in his car and relative says 'somebody killed him' during the carnage
> ...



Yeah, because white people riot all the time in this country.

Remember that white riot in Salt Lake City?  NOT!  

Try another way of claiming it doesn't count!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


You must have misunderstood. Here is his quote.



ClosedCaption said:


> Well because everytime a group of whites get together to advance their race it always involves a bunch of killing and stuff.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> It isn't a myth.  You are just playing the liberal game of "it isn't true unless you convince me."  Well, I don't have to convince you.  Everyone else knows it's true.



You'll never convince a moonbat with all the facts in the world. 

Jesus Christ Himself could come down from heaven and tell these sniveling bed wetters that able bodied people should be working rather than draining treasury funds through the welfare office and these moonbats would regurgitate some stupid shit about Him being paid off by the Koch Bros. and go on to tell Him What He Would Do.

These aren't sane, rational or even remotely cognizant people. Goldfish are more intellectually curious.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Are you slow today or are you always this illiterate?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yeah, because the riots weren't about that, right????????


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Are you talking about white riots?  Yes thats what white riots were about.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm talking about how whites are NOT the only ones that cause destruction and death when "advancing their race."

Keep whining because it's true.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



The last "white riot" I recall was when a bunch of Boston democrooks lost their minds about black kids getting bussed into their neighborhood schools.

That and I think they set a bunch of fires when their team won a world series.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Who said they were the only ones?  I'm confused on where you got that. I noted you have now added "destruction" in there but you will lose on that as well. Whites definitely are by far the most frequent offenders which you cannot dispute.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Cory Booker Democratic New Jersey
*House
Representative* *Party* *State – Congressional District*
Alma Adams Democratic North Carolina – 12th
Karen Bass Democratic California – 37th
Joyce Beatty Democratic Ohio – 3rd
Sanford Bishop Democratic Georgia – 2nd
Corrine Brown Democratic Florida – 5th
G. K. Butterfield Democratic North Carolina – 1st
André Carson Democratic Indiana – 7th
Yvette Clarke Democratic New York – 9th
William Lacy Clay, Jr. Democratic Missouri – 1st
Emanuel Cleaver Democratic Missouri – 5th
Jim Clyburn Democratic South Carolina – 6th
John Conyers, Jr. – _Dean_ Democratic Michigan – 13th
Elijah Cummings Democratic Maryland – 7th
Danny K. Davis Democratic Illinois – 7th
Donna Edwards Democratic Maryland – 4th
Keith Ellison Democratic Minnesota – 5th
Chaka Fattah Democratic Pennsylvania – 2nd
Marcia Fudge Democratic Ohio – 11th
Al Green Democratic Texas – 9th
Alcee Hastings Democratic Florida – 20th
Hakeem Jeffries Democratic New York – 8th
Eddie Bernice Johnson Democratic Texas – 30th
Hank Johnson Democratic Georgia – 4th
Robin Kelly Democratic Illinois – 2nd
Brenda Lawrence Democratic Michigan – 14th
Barbara Lee Democratic California – 13th
Sheila Jackson Lee Democratic Texas – 18th
John Lewis Democratic Georgia – 5th
Mia Love Republican Utah – 4th
Gregory Meeks Democratic New York – 5th
Gwen Moore Democratic Wisconsin – 4th
Delegate Eleanor Holmes Norton Democratic District of Columbia – At-large
(non voting congressional delegate)
Donald Payne, Jr. Democratic New Jersey – 10th
Delegate Stacey Plaskett Democratic U.S. Virgin Islands – At-large
(non voting congressional delegate)
Charles Rangel Democratic New York – 13th
Cedric Richmond Democratic Louisiana – 2nd
Bobby Rush Democratic Illinois – 1st
Bobby Scott Democratic Virginia – 3rd
David Scott Democratic Georgia – 13th
Terri Sewell Democratic Alabama – 7th
Bennie Thompson Democratic Mississippi – 2nd
Marc Veasey Democratic Texas – 33rd
Maxine Waters Democratic California – 35th
Bonnie Watson Coleman Democratic New Jersey – 12th
Frederica Wilson Democratic Florida – 24th


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!



My question is how anyone could be so stupid as buy she was black.

Just because she permed her hair????

Why are liberals always falling for this?

Think Elizabeth Warren and Ward Churchill claiming they are Native Americans.


----------



## hadit (Jun 12, 2015)

One wonders what the reaction from the members of the organization will be boil down to.  If her only "crime" is being white, do they really want to be on record as firing someone because of her skin color?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...


The same way whites are stupid and think some Blacks are white.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oh, do I remember those.

I was in Oklahoma at the time.  Oh those nice white liberals were just FINE with bussing in the South.

(BTW it was orderly in Oklahoma when it came)  BUT coming up to their prissy white stuck up NORTHERN CLIMES??????

OH THAT WAS DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All of a sudden there was problem with bussing.  Boy do I remember that!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

hadit said:


> One wonders what the reaction from the members of the organization will be boil down to.  If her only "crime" is being white, do they really want to be on record as firing someone because of her skin color?


If she is fired its because she was dishonest and not because she is white. The NAACP isnt just a Black organization.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



Was he pretending to be black ?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 12, 2015)

hadit said:


> One wonders what the reaction from the members of the organization will be boil down to.  If her only "crime" is being white, do they really want to be on record as firing someone because of her skin color?



I bet a dime that won't trouble them in the least.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Why do you ask?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Did NAACP president lie about her race City investigates Spokane - KXLY.com
> ...



As far as I know it's dishonest as hell to claim you're black when it's 100% false.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It was a rhetorical question.
The point is this slug is lying about who she is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites



  White leaders claiming to be black?


----------



## hadit (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > One wonders what the reaction from the members of the organization will be boil down to.  If her only "crime" is being white, do they really want to be on record as firing someone because of her skin color?
> ...


I'm not talking about the official reason, I'm talking about the gut reaction from the "rank and file" members.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.



You're kidding, right ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I think that was pointed out in the OP. I would assume you knew most people understood that so thats why I asked what  your question was for.


----------



## hadit (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


One wonder how many NAACP members now claiming to be upset and stuff about someone lying will vote or have voted for democrat nominees who are well known for lying.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.
> ...


No. Why do you think I'm kidding?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


In your opinion what is their reaction going to be?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Obviously. That's the whole point of this thread.

The point though, is the first president wasn't pretending to be something he wasn't. This woman cannot lead people while living a huge and blatant lie. I would think that would be pretty obvious, yet you seem to be supportive of her.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Was he pretending to be black ?



Obozo does.


----------



## hadit (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I really don't know.  I would like to think they would at least say she did a good job (if she did).  I would hate to think they would be outraged by her being white.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2015)

The woman is as black as Michael Jackson's daughter.    .....


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.
> ...



Nope...

They really are that stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!



You can't blame the woman though, there is institutional racism against whites at the federal level and every other level of government. She wanted to escape the never ending bigotry against her for her skin color.

Obviously she could pass, so why live as a second class white, when she could enjoy the benefits of being the preferred race?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I'm supportive of her commitment.  For example Bush lied but there are people that support other aspects of his body of work.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


As I said before the Black community is not monolithic. Some will indeed be outraged at the dishonesty. Some will overlook the lie and others simply wont care because she is working to better things for Black Americans.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Those are politicians. I asked for leaders. Maybe you should admit you simply dont know. Its ok because I already knew. Thats why I said this would be amusing.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Oh good, the old "everybody knows my ipse dixit is reality" fallacy.  A crowd favourite.  

Why it matters: if you're willing to lie about that one .... why should anyone believe you about this one?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


By everybody he means all the illiterate people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her commitment is under the guise of mental illness. Anything she does or stands for now must be taken into question, and in fact her blatant violation of trust deems her unfit for her position and standing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


What makes you think that?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No one is saying a member of the NAACP must be black, but I would assume other members and supporters would insist on a leader being trustworthy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 12, 2015)

Well then. This is the conflict of their race narrative personified. Do you accept her for being white? Reject her for not being black? What is a NAACP member to do?

If they act either way, they prove themselves to be the collective of hypocrites they've always been.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The fact that you even ask that says trust is not something you deem very important or necessary.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You are assuming her lying about her race would be seen as untrustworthy to some. Her body of work may overcome her lie in their eyes. MLK is no less revered even though he cheated on his wife and was a minister.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The fact that you assume to define what is deemed trustworthy for someone else is amusing.


----------



## pwjohn (Jun 12, 2015)

Who let that white honky in the door. lol

If they're happy with her then so be it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


See?

Is Rachel Dolezal head of Spokane NAACP white - CNN.com

"The NAACP issued a statement Friday on Rachel Dolezal's "enduring a legal issue with her family," saying, "We respect her privacy in this matter."

"*One's racial identity is not a qualifying criteria or disqualifying standard for NAACP leadership," the group said. "The NAACP Alaska-Oregon-Washington State Conference stands behind Ms. Dolezal's advocacy record.*"


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Everyone has a skeleton or two in their closet, this is not what's going on here. This woman's entire being is a lie.
Amazing to me that any defense of her at this point can be attempted.

Of course then again, when liberals are ready to deny the biological truth about someone like Bruce Jenner and agree he's a woman simply because that's what he wants to be, then I guess all bets are off.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You embody the insaneess of liberalism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes actually that is exactly what is going on contrary to your opinion. She is white. So what? Whats more important is her body of work. I've never given much thought to how amazed you would be.

Now you have reached the point where you start throwing logical fallacies into the discussion. Just like all Blacks wont be monolithic neither will all liberals.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You illustrate the illiteracy of conservatism.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Like Elizabeth Warren faking being a Native American?
> ...


 Seriously?  Were you marooned on an island or something?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again, I'm not suggesting she isn't "qualified" due to her race or record,  I'm suggesting she's not qualified because she's a big fat liar.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 12, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Did NAACP president lie about her race City investigates Spokane - KXLY.com
> 
> So, given these people are stupid.  This woman is OBVIOUSLY white.  The only thing that makes her look black is POSSIBLY her hair, but that could just be a perm job.
> 
> ...


She learned how to speak ebonics and act like someone with a double digit IQ. No problem.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you are a total waste of my time and this boards bandwidth.

To the rest of the board I ask, how on earth do you argue with complete insanity.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...


Everybody knows Jews form some of the leadership of the Communist NAACP,.  This bitch was trying to pass as a black.    Trans-racial no doubt?


----------



## A Perez (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


My advise to you would be not to waste your time attempting to define for others what is trustworthy and what is not.  Your opinion is pretty insignificant to anyone but you.

Youre insane for arguing with yourself. I would suggest you dont do that.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

kwc57 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Nnnnnnnope.  But those who carry myths around and don't even blink when they're exposed as such... well they might have their own island.  I suspect it sits right in the middle of DeNial River.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


You shouldnt let your anger be exposed so easily. 

Black people pass as white all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Your suggestion is noted and duly dismissed. You got anything else you want to say?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 12, 2015)

Better link.  The woman is a complete nut job.  "Black like me."    She's German and Czech according to her family.  

Apparently she took some pictures standing beside a black dude and said he was her Father.  Another left wing moon bat.  









Civil rights activist Rachel Dolezal pretending to be black parents say - Yahoo News


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Her commitment is under the guise of mental illness. Anything she does or stands for now must be taken into question, and in fact her blatant violation of trust deems her unfit for her position and standing.



Seems to me it enhances her resume as a democrook apparachik. The sleezier you are,the higher you go.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No one is saying a member of the NAACP must be black, but I would assume other members and supporters would insist on a leader being trustworthy.



You're talking about the sort of people who voted for obozo twice and will likely vote for the hildabeast if they vote at all.

Honesty, integrity and character are cuss words to moonbats.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
My apologies.  I was incorrect about you being marooned on an island.  You clearly have had your head up your ass instead.  Funny you mention denial as you are engaging in it.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> She learned how to speak ebonics and act like someone with a double digit IQ. No problem.



I doubt it's "an act".


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you agree with White Segregationists who put Jim Crow Laws in place.   Congratulations for the self-awareness, surprising though it may be.

If Obama's mama is black because she had a slave ancestor, then pretty much any white person should be able to claim they are black as well and take advantage of Affirmative Action Benefits.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I made the mistake of believing everyone would care about a persons basic building block of character, and that character and trust would be important to them. Especially when it involves the character of a community leader.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

kwc57 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Hey, I simply know the difference between a fact and a myth.  Facts can be documeted; myths -- well, you saw what happened.  Messy.  That's why I don't go there.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

kwc57 said:


> My apologies.  I was incorrect about you being marooned on an island.  You clearly have had your head up your ass instead.  Funny you mention denial as you are engaging in it.



I don't know how you can even read that idiot's posts... but I respect your effort to educate him.


----------



## A Perez (Jun 12, 2015)

The plot of thickening. An investigator believes that several "hate crimes" reported by Dolezal were not genuine (including a swastika): Questions raised about race of Spokane NAACP head The Seattle Times


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




This thread isn't about me, bub.   It's about WRONGSKIN and Transracial people who deserve Affirmative Action Benefits.

I know plenty about my family history, and don't have to justify or post personal information just because you are fixated on skin color.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > She learned how to speak ebonics and act like someone with a double digit IQ. No problem.
> ...



I doubt it is as well. I think she has likely taken the phenomenon known as "white-guilt" or "self-hate" to a whole new level.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yes I agree with them on that point at least. Thanks

I didnt say Obamas mom was Black. I said she was descended from someone that was enslaved.  All whites are descended from Black people. That doesnt make them Black. They just went through a mutation that changed their skin color.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I made the mistake of believing everyone would care about a persons basic building block of character, and that character and trust would be important to them. Especially when it involves the character of a community leader.



When it comes to democrooks I expect a lack of character, integrity or honesty. Those are virtues to criminally insane authoritarian sociopaths.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


In today's world, Dolezal can be black, Jenner can be a woman, and Asclepais can have a high IQ.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

A Perez said:


> The plot of thickening. An investigator believes that several "hate crimes" reported by Dolezal were not genuine (including a swastika): Questions raised about race of Spokane NAACP head The Seattle Times



She's living a gigantic lie, so there's no reason to believe she wouldn't attempt other lies.

The question is, does an organization such as the NAACP wish to continue to associate themselves with a fraud, that can only injure their credibility going forward ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You must feel like your facade is crumbling.


----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)

I simply cannot understand in their right mind could possibly mistake this cracker as being black.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

A Perez said:


> The plot of thickening. An investigator believes that several "hate crimes" reported by Dolezal were not genuine (including a swastika): Questions raised about race of Spokane NAACP head The Seattle Times



You nuts are hot on her trail but this is from your link

"Dolezal has made many reports of harassment and other crimes to police. None have resulted in arrests or charges –* but neither have any included direct claims that she fabricated them. In some cases, such as a report that a noose was left on her porch in Spokane, there were other witnesses*."


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So politicans aren't leaders?

Fine, next up, the NAACP national board.

*National Board Officers*
Chairman Roslyn M. Brock

Vice Chairman Leon W. Russell

Assistant Secretary Carolyn Q. Coleman

Treasurer Jesse Turner, Jr.

Assistant Treasurer Ernest Johnson

*National Board Members*
_(*) Denotes members of both National Board of Trustees & Special Contribution Fund _

*Ophelia Averitt *
Akron, OH

*Honorable Fred L. Banks, Jr.*
Jackson, MS

*Rev. Dr. William J. Barber II*
North Carolina

*Gary Bledsoe *
Austin, TX

*Barbara Bolling-Williams*
Gary, IN

*Julian Bond *
Washington, DC

*Karen Boykin-Towns*
Brooklyn, NY

*Roslyn M. Brock **
Elkridge, MD

*Rev. Amos Brown *
San Francisco, CA

*Debra F. Brown*
Virginia

*Jessica Butler-Grant*
Harrisburg, PA

*Cynthia Butler-McIntyre*
New Orleans, LA

*Donald Cash *
Landover, Maryland

*William E. Cofield*
Frankfort, KY

*Carolyn Coleman*
North Carolina

*James W. Crowell, III *
Mississippi

*Curry, Michael A.*
Brockton, MA

*Rev. Theresa Dear*
Bartlett, IL

*Dedric L. Doolin*
Cedar Rapids, IA

*Anthony R. Douglas*
Oklahoma City, OK

*Edward Dubose*
Georgia

*Hazel N. Dukes **
New York, NY

*Kathrine T. Egland **
Gulfport, MS

*Scot X. Esdaile*
New Haven, CT

*James Gallman *
Aiken, SC

*John, Gaskin III*
St. Louis, MO

*Dr. David Goatley*
Washington, DC

*Bishop William H. Graves *
Memphis, TN

*George Gresham*
New York, NY

*Valeska Gutierrez*
Oakland, CA

*Ron Hasson*
Los Angeles, CA

*Arleya Horne*
New Orleans, LA

*Antashe Howard*
Detroit, MI

*Alice Huffman *
Sacramento, CA

*Leonard James III*
Spring, Texas

*Howard Jefferson*
Houston, TX

*Dr. Ernest Johnson*
Baton Rouge, LA

*Thomas L. Kalahar*
Dallas, TX

*Da’Quan Love*
Henrico County, Virginia

*William Lucy *
Washington, DC

*Robert Lydia*
Duncanville, TX

*Lamell McMorris*
Washington DC

*Lorraine C. Miller*
Washington, DC

*Brendien Mitchell*
Ocala, FL

*Gwen Moore*
Los Angeles, CA

*Adora Obi Nweze *
Weston, FL

*Bishop Dennis V. Proctor*
Montgomery, AL

*Steven Ricard*
Raytown, MO

*Madie Robinson *
Florence, SC

*Anita L. Russell *
Kansas City, MO

*Leon Russell*
Tampa, FL

*Rabbi David N. Saperstein *
Washington, DC

*Dr. Julius R. Scruggs*
Huntsville, AL

*Gloria Sweet-Love*
Brownsville, TN

*Rev. Oscar S. Tillman *
Phoenix, AZ

*Jesse H. Turner, Jr. *
Memphis, TN

*Michael T. Turner*
Caton, Mi

*Joshua S. Turnquest*
Syracuse, NY

*Yvonne White*
Detroit, MI

*Robin Williams*
Bowie, MD

*Lillie Wilson*
Brookfield, WI

*Richard G. Womack*
Washington, DC


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> I simply cannot understand in their right mind could possibly mistake this cracker as being black.


Happens all the time. There are plenty of Black people that pass for white so why is it amazing a white woman could pull this off especially with her knowledge of Black people?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > The plot of thickening. An investigator believes that several "hate crimes" reported by Dolezal were not genuine (including a swastika): Questions raised about race of Spokane NAACP head The Seattle Times
> ...



LOL!!!

Injure their credibility? You mean they had some?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of believing everyone would care about a persons basic building block of character, and that character and trust would be important to them. Especially when it involves the character of a community leader.
> ...





Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





WelfareQueen said:


> Better link.  The woman is a complete nut job.  "Black like me."    She's German and Czech according to her family.
> 
> Apparently she took some pictures standing beside a black dude and said he was her Father.  Another left wing moon bat.
> 
> ...



She's either mentally ill, or simply a liar. The story now is whether her organization cares at all.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> I simply cannot understand in their right mind could possibly mistake this cracker as being black.



You're talking about left coast race industry apparachiks, there isn't a right mind to be found in the lot of them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No. Politicians are not leaders unless people accept them as a leader.

Thats a little better. Now can you quote any of these people saying all Blacks think the same thing?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...



If they're accepting of this, then they will deserve to be thought of as having none.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


White people crack me up when they say stuff like this.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They don't claim to represent black interests?

And the whole concept of being in government is representing/leading...


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll bet my favorite hat nothing comes of it. She'll fade into obscurity somewhere and wind up with a cushy government job or employed somewhere else in the liberal world.

Unless she finally discovers some integrity and hangs herself, but my hat says she ends up rewarded instead of shunned or punished.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If they're accepting of this, then they will deserve to be thought of as having none.



They have none in my book.

They're a leftist agitprop tool, and that's it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



You're right, I never should have thought honesty was an important trait to strive for, for the NAACP, or for you.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> I'll bet my favorite hat nothing comes of it. She'll fade into obscurity somewhere and wind up with a cushy government job or employed somewhere else in the liberal world.
> 
> Unless she finally discovers some integrity and hangs herself, but my hat says she ends up rewarded instead of shunned or punished.


Hillary's probably jealous of her. Far too late for Ms Clinton to pull that off.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Dont get me wrong. You can think whatever you like. I just amuses me that white people like you believe your thoughts hold any significance or credibility to Black people.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you kidding?! I'm a 20 year old billionaire.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

A Perez said:


> The plot of thickening. An investigator believes that several "hate crimes" reported by Dolezal were not genuine (including a swastika): Questions raised about race of Spokane NAACP head The Seattle Times



Her character is really in question, once you are caught in a lie, I'm not sure when anyone can then tell when the person is being truthful.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I asked you for a quote where even one of them says all Blacks think the same. Dont deflect. its amateurish.

If the whole concept of being in government consists of representing/leading....then why are some people saying the POTUS is not their leader?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Hillary's probably jealous of her. Far too late for Ms Clinton to pull that off.



Hitlary will probably hire her as an ebonics translator.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


That was funny. They dont let monkeys play with real money.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Her character is really in question, once you are caught in a lie, I'm not sure when anyone can then tell when the person is being truthful.



This is a little worse than a lie.

This is years worth of pretending to be someone you're not, it's a huge ball of lies spun from webs of lies.

I'll bet she lied to get minority priviledges like Fauxcahontas Warren, and we all know she never paid for those lies. 

The democrook idiots in Taxachusettes put her in the fucking SENATE!!

This crazy **** could find herself running the UN someday.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sigh, I guess you didn't detect the tinge of sarcasm in my original post....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Good concession. I would pretend to be sarcastic too if I couldn't prove what I was saying.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Her character is really in question, once you are caught in a lie, I'm not sure when anyone can then tell when the person is being truthful.
> ...



This woman is finished in Spokane and probably Washington. If they are looking into her background, Eastern Washington University will probably look into it also and if she lied on her university application she could be finished there as well.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Keep thinking that.....  when people belong to a caucus that is based on race, or an organization based on race, they implication is that they think they represent that race, or at least pretent to.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> This woman is finished in Spokane and probably Washington. If they are looking into her background, Eastern Washington University will probably look into it also and if she lied on her university application she could be finished there as well.



Like I said, I'll be suprised if there are any consequenses. Even though she defrauded liberals, and made them look stupid (they are anyway) I won't be surised to see her advance rather than face any sort of punitive repercussions.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

I <3 this story. It is the antidote to the Texas Pool Party!  Perhaps the cops would be more empathetic if they went Transracial!


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Breaking NAACP Stands Behind Fake Black Leader RachelDolezal Weasel Zippers


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Surpised me not.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> because you are fixated on skin color.



Oh the *IRONY* coming from the OP who created this thread because of her fixation on skin color!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Clearly, Derideo-Te is thoroughly unacquainted with the concept SARCASM.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
So, your contention is that Warren never claimed to have Native American ancestry?  Really?  Because the facts dispel your mythical belief.  Google is your friend.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Clearly, Derideo-Te is thoroughly unacquainted with the concept SARCASM.



Not my problem if you didn't like what you saw in the mirror I just held up for you.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 12, 2015)

WTF?????? ROLMFAO!!!!!!!!


Rachel Dolezal


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is finished in Spokane and probably Washington. If they are looking into her background, Eastern Washington University will probably look into it also and if she lied on her university application she could be finished there as well.
> ...



Well, they'll deny biology and call Bruce Jenner a woman simply because he say's he is, so I guess if you say you're black, you're black, even when it's revealed you're not.

Maybe if I go over to the Democrat Underground and tell them I have a beachfront house for sale in Nebraska, they'll buy it.
It might look like a corn field, but as long as I want it to be a home sitting on white sand and a stone throw away from tourqoise water, then that's what it is.
Jimmy Buffet lives next door.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

My wife and I spent a year in Spokane in the late 70's....There were maybe a hundred negroes there and none in Cheney where this idiot lives.   If that's still the case, she didn't have much competition.  Asslips has to wondering how he can rape her now that she's been outed as a wigger.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That's the way it should work, but don't count on it.

Maybe she's aiming for a reality show ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Only slow people think anyone person or group represents an entire race.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!



  I see we are heading towards the times when white people can believe they are black and must be identified as such.  Soon, you will be a bigot if you don't refer to this white woman as an African American!!!


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol, how about you go back to my post, and notice the "scare quote" I used around the black leaders?

Reading, learn to do it properly.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

From what I've read, next she'll be burning a cross on her own front yard.  Local police have already busted her for fake "racial incidents" against her.  I wonder what made her own mother bust up her scam?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


 I dont have to go back to your quote. You were just being silly which I have come to expect.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> From what I've read, next she'll be burning a cross on her own front yard.  Local police have already busted her for fake "racial incidents" against her.  I wonder what made her own mother bust up her scam?


People that lie about being a marine cannot be taken at their word. Please provide a link where the cops busted her for fake racial incidents or we know its just more of your monkey hoots.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



better than being stupid, but I don't want to impinge on your territory. 

Stupid is alllll yours.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Its only slightly better than being stupid. I dont want your stupid. Keep it so we can ID you.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Pretty sad attempt at comeback, but its what we expect from one of our resident black racists.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> People that lie about being a marine cannot be taken at their word. Please provide a link where the cops busted her for fake racial incidents or we know its just more of your monkey hoots.



Have somebody read you the link this OP came from ya dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That was a pretty sad attempt at a comeback but thats what one can expect from the resident bullshitter.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > People that lie about being a marine cannot be taken at their word. Please provide a link where the cops busted her for fake racial incidents or we know its just more of your monkey hoots.
> ...


Why would I do that you monkey? I already posted this from the OP's link. Like most monkeys you have a hard time reading I see. 


"Dolezal has made many reports of harassment and other crimes to police. None have resulted in arrests or charges – *but neither have any included direct claims that she fabricated them. In some cases, such as a report that a noose was left on her porch in Spokane, there were other witnesses*."


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

She looks more Latino than African American, IMO.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> She looks more Latino than African American, IMO.


Latino isnt a race. You can be African American and still be Latino.
Meet LaLa


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Repeating is the primordial ooze of message board retorts. try harder.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > She looks more Latino than African American, IMO.
> ...



Okay, Hispanic then.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Telling me to try harder is typically the last attempt to not look stupid. Oops too late! You already look stupid.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> From what I've read, next she'll be burning a cross on her own front yard.  Local police have already busted her for fake "racial incidents" against her.  I wonder what made her own mother bust up her scam?



Her mother must not be a liberal.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've already called you stupid, you can't call me stupid without looking stupid, stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hispanic is not a race either. There are millions of Black Hispanics. Latino or Hispanic is basically the same thing.

Black Hispanic and Latino Americans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I can call you what I like.....stupid.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Her hair ain't nappy enough and her nose is all wrong....maybe when Asslips rapes her he could bust her nose so it's wider and flatter.....throw in a couple fat lips and BINGO ya got a genuine Asslips' makeover.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, I'm using it in that context to say she looks like maybe she is from Puerto Rico rather than Africa.  Okay, you PITA?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You do realize Puerto Ricans are also not a race and have a lot of African blood dont you?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Hispanic is not a race either. There are millions of Black Hispanics. Latino or Hispanic is basically the same thing.



Of course hispanic is a race....it's a combination of Spaniard and mehican indian.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whatever.    I'll tell you, I feel sorry for anyone who might have to live with you.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You like stupid?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hispanic is not a race either. There are millions of Black Hispanics. Latino or Hispanic is basically the same thing.
> ...


Youre dumber than a box of toe lint.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites



And what exactly does that have to do with this lady caught pretending to be black?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Depends on how stupid you are. So far you have demonstrated your level of stupid is is amusing but bordering on boring.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> She looks more Latino than African American, IMO.



She looks like a complete blithering idiot to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You hate having your ignorance challenged. I understand.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Holy shit.
Seriously?

There's a whole list of members.
Pick 5


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No I hate know-it-all douches, like yourself.  Let's put it this way, African Americans, Caucasians and a person from Mexico all, GENERALLY, have their own look as well as other differences.  Why they would not be considered their own "race" I don't know.  

Do you see how in medical science, they are their own distinct category?  Now STFU for once!!!  

*Abstract*
Primary biliary cirrhosis (PBC) is an uncommon chronic cholestatic liver disease that primarily afflicts young and middle-aged Caucasian women; there are limited data on the clinical presentation and disease severity among non-Caucasian patients with this disease*.* The goal of this study was to examine differences in the severity of liver disease between Caucasian and non-Caucasian patients with PBC screened for enrollment in a large national multicenter clinical trial. Demographic features, symptoms, physical findings, and laboratory tests obtained during screening were examined in 535 patients with PBC with respect to ethnicity, gender, and antimitochondrial antibody (AMA) status; 73 of 535 *(13.6%) were non-Caucasian (21 were African American, and 42 were Hispanic)*. Non-Caucasians were more likely than Caucasians to be ineligible for participation in the clinical trial (46.5% versus 25.1%, P = 0.0001), primarily because of greater disease severity. African Americans and Hispanics were also more likely to have a lower activity level, more severe pruritus, and more advanced disease. However, the mean age, male-to-female ratio, and seroprevalence of AMA positivity were similar between the 2 groups.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Youre dumber than a box of toe lint.



And yet I make you dance like an organ grinder monkey.....is that "racist"?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You should get your money back then.
> 
> I told you before your opinion is just that. I want proof.
> 
> ...



So the government is putting a boot on the neck of white males to show that the government is at war against them?

Yep, we knew that.

Institutional racism - it was good enough for the Nazis, it's good enough for Obama.

HEY WHITEY - yo sin is yo skin muthafucka.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Naaaah
Just under the "black lives matter" banner


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid ass white boy, theres been many white leaders in the NAACP and it was started by whites
> ...





			
				ClosedCapdouche said:
			
		

> Nothing, but I wanted to convince myself I was correcting you so I could walk away with an undeserved sense of superior intellect.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You sound intimidated and hate being educated. I know you were taught ignorance was bliss but it really isnt.  Again I have to correct you. Even Caucasians dont all look the same and they have the smallest gene pool. Some Africans/African Americans are pretty much indistinguishable from each other. Mexicans can be Black, White, or NA looking. What you are doing is being ignorant and claiming your lack of knowledge represents the truth. I hate willful ignorance. Some people such as yourself seem to embrace it and resist truth. BTW...No I wont STFU. I will continue to cause you emotional trauma.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Youre dumber than a box of toe lint.
> ...


You only dance like the feral pink chimp you are. No thats not racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You should get your money back then.
> ...


Well white boys started institutional racism. Too bad they get their turn huh?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

She's a shining example of what the public schools are doing to white girls in the name of "diversity" ie having sex with black boys or being labeled a racist.  They end up beaten up, knocked up, and dropped off on their parent's doorstep.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmm.  Obviously the post above which proves there are actually differences seems to have really upset you.  Lol!    That pleases me.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You only dance like the feral pink chimp you are. No thats not racist.



Ah, I was worried...so you do appear in black-face anywhere but here?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Well white boys started institutional racism. Too bad they get their turn huh?



Yes, because history started in 1910 at a DNC yard party...


Asslips, you put the "holy fuck" in "what a fucking retard."


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey . . .


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Well white boys started institutional racism. Too bad they get their turn huh?



You might be right if "our turn" means our cops shooting your thugs dead in the streets.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm glad you were amused. That makes two of us.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Well white boys started institutional racism. Too bad they get their turn huh?
> ...


Dont get stressed monkey. Youre just mad you dont get AA anymore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dont get stressed monkey. Youre just mad you dont get AA anymore.



Only thing whites ever got was the ambition to make something of themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get stressed monkey. Youre just mad you dont get AA anymore.
> ...


and a 400 year head start with white male AA.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ]
> Dont get stressed monkey. Youre just mad you dont get AA anymore.



Alcoholic's Anonymous?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


No fake marine. Affirmative Action. You may need Alcoholic's Anonymous after trying to deal with the loss but monkeys like you have a hard time holding their liquor so it makes sense.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get stressed monkey. Youre just mad you dont get AA anymore.
> ...



Leave it to the bed wetters to come in and start a racial issue.

It's as is some evil rich white guy forced this stupid bitch to fake being black just to make libtards look stupid, as if they don't do so themselves everytime they speak.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> and a 400 year head start with white male AA.



Since the most notorious slavers were (and still are) african blacks, what's the chances US blacks would've abolished white slavery if the roles had been reversed?

My guess?  not a chance.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > and a 400 year head start with white male AA.
> ...


If the roles were reversed, Blacks would have never had slavery in the US.  Black people never enslaved people due to their race. You continue to prove you are an idiot fake marine.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > and a 400 year head start with white male AA.
> ...


BTW monkey. You never linked where this woman was busted by the cops. Why not?


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is an interesting read.  Lefties, feel free to try and explain your logic.

If Rachel Dolezal Isn t Black How Is Caitlyn Jenner A Woman


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> If the roles were reversed, Blacks would have never had slavery in the US.  Black people never enslaved people due to their race. You continue to prove you are an idiot fake marine.



"due to their race"?  WTF does that even mean?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BTW monkey. You never linked where this woman was busted by the cops. Why not?



Lay off the paint fumes sonny boy.....the OP in this thread is where the details are.....maybe you should have a mod teach you how to open a link.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> and a 400 year head start with white male AA.



Yeah, on a silver platter it wuz..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If the roles were reversed, Blacks would have never had slavery in the US.  Black people never enslaved people due to their race. You continue to prove you are an idiot fake marine.
> ...


Go back and get your GED and you will figure it out. I have allowed you to deflect long enough monkey. Lets get back to the topic.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> And this is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 42445
> 
> ...


#transracial

!!


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Go back and get your GED and you will figure it out. I have allowed you to deflect long enough monkey. Lets get back to the topic.



You run out of gas faster than my old Buick Electra.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Go back and get your GED and you will figure it out. I have allowed you to deflect long enough monkey. Lets get back to the topic.
> ...


Stop having sex with your car you dysfunctional monkey.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

kwc57 said:


> Here is an interesting read.  Lefties, feel free to try and explain your logic.
> 
> If Rachel Dolezal Isn t Black How Is Caitlyn Jenner A Woman



They'll be back pedalling faster than a clown on a unicycle.

If she says she's black, and desires to be identified that way, then according to liberal logic 101 she should be identified that way.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 12, 2015)

She is a nut ,no doubt. At least her heart is in the right place. It does though put the organization in an awkward position.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 12, 2015)

Obama's not black so what's the big deal?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

The more I learn about this woman the more I like her.

EWU Rachel Dole al MFA


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Just listened to an interview with her parents, and her father was saying that on the application for her to attend Howard University, there were no questions about her ethnicity but based on the fact that she was coming from a Mississippi university and the African American illustrations in her portfolio, officials assumed she was African American, and it wasn't until she personally showed up to finalize her application that they found out she was white. According to her father, all jaws in the room dropped, and eyes were popping out of everyone's heads.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The more I learn about this woman the more I like her.
> 
> EWU Rachel Dole al MFA



Have a thing for mentally disturbed individuals, ehh ?
Easier to get in their pants ?


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!




Hey, she is probably only 1/32nd white.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The more I learn about this woman the more I like her.
> ...


She doesnt appear to be mentally disturbed to me. This woman is a fountain of knowledge regarding the Black race. I've only met one other white women that knows as much as she does and she is actually married to a Japanese guy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have no reason to believe she is telling the truth about the threats. She has already lied,  I won't take her at her word.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 12, 2015)

The leader of the NAACP in Spokane has been listing herself as black for many years, even though both her natural parents are white.

Spokane NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal falsely portrays herself as black family says MSNBC

I think this is the first time that I saw a white person claim to be black to further their status in life.

When asked by news sources as to her color, she simply stated that we're all from Africa.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 12, 2015)

She's wrong.  I'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 12, 2015)

Congratulations you're the one millionth poster to start a thread on this.

She should resign.  Case closed end of story.  Liberals should never act like conservatives.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 12, 2015)

I think she was trying to make the point that the cradle of civilization is in Africa.

Should she lose her job as leader of the NAACP?  IF she's done a good job, and didn't claim to be black when she was selected, then let her stay.

However................if she misrepresented herself falsely as a black woman, she should be kicked out of the job and sent home in shame.

I saw an interview with her, and when she was asked if she was white or not, she simply just walked away.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...


You dont have to take her at her word. Ask the people that witnessed it.


----------



## Zander (Jun 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Congratulations you're the one millionth poster to start a thread on this.
> 
> She should resign.  Case closed end of story.  Liberals should never act like conservatives.



What about falsely representing yourself as an American Indian?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 12, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> She's wrong.  I'm from Massachusetts.



I spent 1-1/2 years at Fort Devens.

I liked Mass

Nice people, nice place.  Only has two seasons -- Winter and August


----------



## hortysir (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The Black Slave Owners - SlaveRebellion.org

ccording to the federal census of 1830, free blacks owned more than 10,000 slaves in Louisiana, Maryland, South Carolina, and Virginia.  The majority of black slave-owners lived in Louisiana and planted sugar cane.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Congratulations you're the one millionth poster to start a thread on this.
> 
> She should resign.  Case closed end of story.  Liberals should never act like conservatives.



When did Elizabeth Warren become a conservative?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...


What the census fails to mention is that the vast majority were family members that owned other family members to keep them from being carted off by whites and put in real slavery.BTW what did that have to do with the OP?


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 12, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> I think she was trying to make the point that the cradle of civilization is in Africa.
> 
> Should she lose her job as leader of the NAACP?  IF she's done a good job, and didn't claim to be black when she was selected, then let her stay.
> 
> ...


And what does that tell you?


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not black I'm CockAsian.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> She's wrong.  I'm from Massachusetts.


Well, if she's talking ancestors, mine come from England, Germany, Scotland, and Ireland.

(Maybe my ancestors were Black Irish?)


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You dont have to take her at her word. Ask the people that witnessed it.



Nobody witnessed anything....she's pulled 11 publicity stunts like this over the years.....check out the hangman's noose pic...the knot is obviously the work of a drunk woman.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BTW what did that have to do with the OP?



SOP by Asslips....he gets his ass spanked and cries about the subject being changed.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw a photo of her with a black man who she claimed was her father. I also saw her white biological parents interviewed who are dismayed as to why she lies about being black. There was a photo of her from her youth where she had very straight blonde hair.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > What are surprise, she is Swedish. Swedes are a disgrace the white race.
> ...


Swedes aren't even White.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> I saw a photo of her with a black man who she claimed was her father. I also saw her white biological parents interviewed who are dismayed as to why she lies about being black. There was a photo of her from her youth where she had very straight blonde hair.



She's a dimocrap.

dimocraps lie.  

Dogs bark, ducks quack, babies cry.......

dimocraps lie.

It's an autonomic function to them.  They feel no guilt or remorse when caught, only anger at being caught.

Thirty seconds later, they're telling another whopper.  You can see it in here a thousand times a day.

dimocraps lie.  It's just what they do.  It's what people with no honor, no code, no intentions of ever living up to their word.....  It's what they do

It's reason #1 why I call them the scum of the earth

They simply are


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More like a fountain of lies.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 12, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> I think she was trying to make the point that the cradle of civilization is in Africa.
> 
> .



The cradle of civilization is in Asia.  Mesopotamia, to be exact.

Buy 'em books, send 'em to school and.......................  dimocraps


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm from Detroit...whether that's Africa is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Zander (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> I'm from Detroit...whether that's Africa is a matter of opinion.



Here is a test-Where you're from is 5 mile called Fenkell? is 6 Mile called McNichols?


----------



## hangover (Jun 12, 2015)

When whites want to be black, black must be pretty special. Ah, the privileged race.

When asked by a reporter if she was African American, she said she didn't understand the question.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 12, 2015)

*Threads Merged.*


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Zander said:


> Here is a test-Where you're from is 5 mile called Fenkell? is 6 Mile called McNichols?


I'm actually from Livonia on Hubbard between 5 Mile and Lyndon.  That was almost 50 years ago....memory ain't what it used to be...trick questions?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Threads Merged.*


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 12, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And being elected by popular vote.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> I saw a photo of her with a black man who she claimed was her father. I also saw her white biological parents interviewed who are dismayed as to why she lies about being black. There was a photo of her from her youth where she had very straight blonde hair.


 Black NAACP leader outed as white woman


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She has shown a photo of herself with a black man saying that was her father.  The photo was cropped from a wedding picture where she married a black man.   The couple has since divorced.
> 
> She has deep psychological problems.  She might be the first transracialist.



"transracial"....I finally got the joke.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > She has shown a photo of herself with a black man saying that was her father.  The photo was cropped from a wedding picture where she married a black man.   The couple has since divorced.
> ...


You always were a dumb monkey. Did it really take this long for you to get it?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.


So claiming your dad is black wasn't enough of a clue for you? Race is just a state of mind? Like gender? What's next? Species? And I've watched videos of people getting body modifications to look like tigers and such. It's a mental illness, don't excuse it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

hangover said:


> When whites want to be black, black must be pretty special. Ah, the privileged race.
> 
> When asked by a reporter if she was African American, she said she didn't understand the question.



Special, as in the power of victimhood.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You always were a dumb monkey. Did it really take this long for you to get it?



Yep...CRS is just around the corner...wait until you're 67..


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.
> ...


My god daughter tells people I am her dad all the time. She is white. Blonde with green eyes. Black isnt just a race. Since white people made up the concept of race anyway ,I dont subscribe to the notion. No one has pointed out where she ever put down she was African American on any paperwork.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.


Where did she lie?  I'm still trying to find out where she lied.


----------



## Zander (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a test-Where you're from is 5 mile called Fenkell? is 6 Mile called McNichols?
> ...



Inside the Detroit city limits they call 5-Mile road "Fenkell".....once you hit the suburbs it becomes 5 mile.....

A long time ago I lived at 5 mile and Newburgh


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You always were a dumb monkey. Did it really take this long for you to get it?
> ...


You'll be dead by the time I turn 67.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.
> ...


Your post is a perfect example of what I alluded to. You know damned good and well what she did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.




It's sick but it isn't superficial as it isn't just skin color! It is your bones, dna and probably dozens of things. I don't know how or why a white person would do such a thing. Self hater is all I will say.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


He is a prolific liar who isn't clever enough to hide his lies. His idiotic posts amuse me.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Actually I dont. As far as I can tell she preferred the Black culture. Whats dishonest about that? Lots of white women like Black culture. She seems particularly committed to Black people which I applaud.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You'll be dead by the time I turn 67.



You likely will be too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

Matthew said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.
> ...


Damn you white boys are incensed!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be dead by the time I turn 67.
> ...


You monkeys never make sense.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 12, 2015)

She lives as a black woman, self-identifies as black, feels as though she is black.  She gets called a loony tune bitch.

Substitute 'woman' for 'black', apply one Bruce Jenner, and that's okay, that's 'the new normal'.


It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world . . .  except for Lola


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world . . .  except for Lola



L.O.L.A. Lo....la.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


>


 
"transnigger-phobe"


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

My problem with Dolezal is the intent to mislead, if not out and out fraud. If she thinks she will get a leg up professionally, or has self esteem issues, I don't care. I am so tired of Americans cheating, lying, stealing, driving like idiots and the general lack of respect and lack of integrity in our culture. I am getting damned tired of this zeitgeist liberalism seems to be spreading.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2015)

The question is, did she lie on official fotms or to gain status or financial advantage? In any case, I think she hss a mental issue and needs counseling.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't really understand how you could support transgenderism but oppose transracialism. Liberals are going to be in quite the dilemma here. Are they mad at a white woman for being racist by appropriating blackness and being a liar or will they support her self-identifying as black? If one's gender is a social construct that can be determined by the individual, why can't one's race?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> The question is, did she lie on official fotms or to gain status or financial advantage? In any case, I think she hss a mental issue and needs counseling.


what mental issue is that?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is, did she lie on official fotms or to gain status or financial advantage? In any case, I think she hss a mental issue and needs counseling.
> ...



She called an unidentified black man her father.  She needs help.  Not sure what mental issue she has, but she has one.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 12, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Not sure what mental issue she has, but she has one.


Acute White Guilt.



.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Or she could just be a liar. But yes, there is a good chance she is mentally ill as well.

I am curious, do you think she would be mentally ill if she were to genuinely identify racially as black despite being born white? Do you think transracialism is a mental illness?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Witnessed a noose on her porch? As if she couldn't put it there?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is, did she lie on official fotms or to gain status or financial advantage? In any case, I think she hss a mental issue and needs counseling.
> ...


Being a pathological lair, for starters. If this gal seriously thinks she is black, she is deluded. Either way, something isn't right with her.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I may agree on the pathological lying part. But if one can be a woman trapped in a man's body, or vice versa, and they are not mentally ill or "deluded", why would she be mentally ill for thinking she is black?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 12, 2015)

There were forms where she identified herself as black when she was working for the city.

I'm wondering though.................if a cop suddenly pulls her over, which does she identify as, black or white?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 12, 2015)

We've been asking the black community to find better role models, so I guess they've been listening. A white girl is the new leader of the black community!


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


What does that to do with anything? I have a relative that is transgendered. He/she hurt and misled a lot of people, for years. Lied, mislead, subterfuge...Sore point with me, I do not tolerate liars anymore. Like the liberal media, illegal aliens, gays or Machiavellian schemers out to get their way. Sick of it all.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2015)

I only have one question.

If she claimed she was a Martian, would anyone take her seriously?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> If she claimed she was a Martian, would anyone take her seriously?


Ya never know, if there is  a ass to kiss, there is a liberal so low as to sell out ones soul to do it,  if the Martians were invading, some sycophant will be there to "help". Vichy  France, prime example. Sellouts, cowards, ignorant selfish twits. Liberal, in a nutshell.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 12, 2015)

I actually have zero problem with a white person identifying as black, I don't think it should be /necessary/, but to each their own.  When it comes to forms and stuff though, not necessarily polls, but legal forms, I start to have a slight issue - If AA quota's didn't exist I wouldn't have a problem with it though.  Still, one white chick saying she's black and getting a job reserved for a black doesn't concern me, probably because frankly I don't think race should matter in anything.  A white chick saying she's black to get that extra edge on financial support or to get into college is kind of shitty imo, but again, one chick doing it is a whatever in the grand scope - and again I don't think race should be a factor.  On medical forms stuff one should probably be honest, different races do have different medical concerns, but there again, the only person she could [possibly] be hurting is herself there, at least until pregnancy, so I guess whatever on that as well.

I think there is a little merit to the lies to friends and family point that's been made to varied degrees.  While I don't think most folks would have a problem with a friend saying "I identify black," (and frankly if they did then you probably don't want them as friends anyway.)  Thing is, I don't typically go around telling my friends "hey I'm white" so its not a lie if I don't say my race.  I mean if one of my friends "presumes" I'm straight based on appearances (aka I'm married to a man), but I'm actually bisexual and happen to mention that at some point, it's not a lie, but their presumption.

It's a different line with this chick though, she's showing pictures of her ex-husband saying it's her father.  That /could/ be flat out lying so her friends would have every right to be angry with her.  But then again, my kids don't use prefixes like step or bio with us parents, so I can see the "god" parent argument has merit...  [Edit of course that'd be some weird ass shit to call your ex-husband your god parent.]

Frankly this /should not / be an issue, you really shouldn't be giving a shit what race your friends "actually" are, nor should you particularly care what race you were born into.  It's just a stupid mess all around that really doesn't need to exist, except perhaps in the doctor/patient relationship and by extension child/parent relationship.  Though with all the bi-raicials in the US, doctors could get around that so even that might not matter so mcuh...





Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Just to add some info/clarification on this, not all African's that came to America were slaves.  A good number came over as indentured servants, as a way to pay for their trip to America, after they fulfilled their work contract they were free.  There was a documented free negro class in America as early as 1619, some even became wealthy tobacco and cotton farmers themselves, complete with their own slaves (blacks and whites).  Somewhere around the 1660's laws were penned that enslaved the children of negros and slavery became more immoral, prior to that the children were considered free, but it seems the costs of importing "new" slaves was getting too high.  By the early 1800's slavery had become a social/moral concern in the US, in response, in the early to mid-1800's, on the heels of a slew of "immoral" slavery laws, religious groups started a social movement to free the slaves, which was met with hostility by wealthy farmers.  This led to the civil war.

Unfortunately, merely winning a war does not change the "slavery mentality" on either side of the battle line; bigotry, hatred, resentment, anger, all of it.  One would hope that 50 years could, but apparently not yet.  Hopefully, eventually, we can move past it and stop fighting with each other.  Until then we do the best we can to end racism and hope that people will stop being stupid... I wish I could hold my breath, but there's a hell of a lot of stupid in this country.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## MaryL (Jun 12, 2015)

If a lie is beautiful, does that  mean we can ignore an ugly truth?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> If she claimed she was a Martian, would anyone take her seriously?




Why should anyone be able to deny her Transextraterrestialness?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 12, 2015)

Steinlight said:


>




She's no different than Cait "I'm Keeping My Weiner" Jenner.   Both have altered their cosmetic appearances without changing their DNA.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

kwc57 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Nope.  Learn to read.  

It was claimed by Teapartysamurai, who has since conceded the myth, that Warren_ lied_ about it.  I asked for proof of that, and got -- nothing.  There isn't any.  Ergo: myth. 

As I said, not that complex.  If something is real it can be documented as such.  Posting "everybody knows" on the internet falls juuuuuust a wee bit short of that.

Understand now?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

At one time she listed herself in the AALS directory as a minority. She later admitted to falsifying documents that she was a Native American.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> At one time she listed herself in the AALS directory as a minority. She later admitted to falsifying documents that she was a Native American.



Uhhh... don't think so.

So here we go again...

Link?

Wonder how long it will take for summa y'all to figure out that I have the easy part here....  
I told Al Gore back when he invented the internet that it would be a gold mine for mythbusters.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.



If you read Asclpeepee's posts in this thread, you'll see it sure the fuck doesn't matter to him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.



Oh please, we all know what the fuck she was doing here. Please stop your defense of a blatantly deceptive person.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > At one time she listed herself in the AALS directory as a minority. She later admitted to falsifying documents that she was a Native American.
> ...



I haven't bothered reading any of your other posts in this thread, but based on this post, am I to assume you've been defending her ?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course normal white people proud of their culture are contemptible to mindless drones like you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Does honesty or integrity mean nothing anymore?  The kinky hairdo doesn't hide complexion or something as simple as family history. WHY go to such length and lie about something superficial? This intellectual/factual dishonesty seems to be a symptom of modern American culture nowadays.
> ...



Oh good god, you are a walking talking delusional idiot. Why this board tolerates your constant utter nonsense is absolutely beyond me. You do nothing but drive a wedge into each and every thread you ever enter into.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 12, 2015)

I want to be the next Chief of the Sioux Nation.  

Hey, I had a sunburn once.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> If she claimed she was a Martian, would anyone take her seriously?



Uh, the left would. In their warped minds, facts do not matter, and the only thing that does matter is what the being wants to be referred to as.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'm just shooting down the same myth over and over.
The weird part is it keeps getting back up.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just have too wonder...

Now that the stupid libtard has been outed, and the NAALCP has refused to reject her con artist ass, will she stop frying her hair and painting herself?

She can go back to being the dumb blond that she really is.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> f AA quota's didn't exist I wouldn't have a problem with it though. Still, one white chick saying she's black and getting a job reserved for a black doesn't concern me, probably because frankly I don't think race should matter in anything. A white chick saying she's black to get that extra edge on financial support or to get into college is kind of shitty imo, but again, one chick doing it is a whatever in the grand scope - and again I don't think race should be a factor.



Just a quick observation on this ------ she's already female.  Which means she wouldn't _need _to "pass for black" to get an AA job; she already qualifies.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 12, 2015)

Swagger said:


> In other words: she's a confidence trickster who's made financial gains under false pretences.



Here in America we just call 'em politicians.
"I'm a politician which means I'm a cheat and a liar, and when I'm not kissing babies I'm stealing their lollipops." - Jeffrey Pelt (Hunt For Red October)


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Now that the stupid libtard has been outed, and the NAALCP has refused to reject her con artist ass, will she stop frying her hair and painting herself? She can go back to being the dumb blond that she really is.



Nah. She'll get a sex change operation and a reality TV show.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I haven't bothered reading any of your other posts in this thread



Few people bother reading pogo's asinine bullshit. I'm sure neither of us have missed anything that wouldn't have killed brain cells just for having read it. It's worse than a waste of time.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



Not exactly the point.  I don't think anyone's suggesting that white people can't work for the NAACP.  Crazy bitch has been running around, claiming to be black and saying that "hate crimes" have been committed against her due to her "race", which isn't her race.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Nah. She'll get a sex change operation and a reality TV show.



Maybe she'll go trans-species and become a black lesbian kangaroo.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > At one time she listed herself in the AALS directory as a minority. She later admitted to falsifying documents that she was a Native American.
> ...



Elizabeth Warren Native American Cherokee Controversy Elizabeth Warren Wiki

You could try Google also.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Not exactly the point.  I don't think anyone's suggesting that white people can't work for the NAACP.  Crazy bitch has been running around, claiming to be black and saying that "hate crimes" have been committed against her due to her "race", which isn't her race.



One thing is for sure, you can't be black and "act white" in the NAALCP.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Oh I already know the answer  That's exactly why I pose the question.
So your link says nothing about "falsifying" anything.  What else you got?

And by the way --- nice link, a conservative blog set up to mimic a Wiki page.    What a hoot.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 12, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. She'll get a sex change operation and a reality TV show.
> ...



Dat gives me a woody.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.



She put it on her application to the position of Omnibudsman for the City of Spokane. She lied on her application. That is why the story is out there.

I don't think the NAACP cares one way or the other.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Did you actually read the Wiki article ?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.
> ...



If he doesn't "see where she claimed to be African-American", he should look at her application for the police commission.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It isn't a Wiki article -- that's a dishonest link.  It's a blog page of "Legal Insurrection"  (says so right on the page) which is a conservative blog.  It's made to look like a Wiki page.  You know, kinda like curling your hair and fantasizing you're black?

It's a special kind of irony to claim "hey Elizabeth Warren falsified her forms!" --- and then point to a counterfeit Wiki page to back it up.  Let alone that the page doesn't even say that.  

As I said, I already know the story.  I'm just exposing those who don't but claim they do.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont see where she every claimed to be African American. She has been videoed saying she would refer to herself as Black which white people have a very hard time understanding so I can understand the confusion.
> ...



For that matter -- have we seen this here application?
Or are we running with whatever ball Weasel Zippers hands off?

Just checkin'....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.



The issue is not her right to advocate for the black community. She has every right to engage this agenda regardless of race. The plain and simple issue is her lack of honesty and inclination toward deceptive behaviors that discredits her from her leadership role. She has harmed the NAACP and made a mockery of herself. I am not sympathetic toward this woman, but it's quite possible that she deserves at least some sympathy from some if she's doing this due to being emotionally unbalanced.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.
> ...



Are you saying the NAACP requires its hires to be black?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!


does this mean that Reince Previous might be black?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



And what about Vida Blue?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He doesn't WANT to see it. Liberals are worse than puppies that refuse to be house broken. You can shove their nose in their own shit, and all they will do is lick it off and shit on your carpet 3 hours later.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


you know, i have never seen Maxine Waters without her make-up. maybe she is really a fat mexican male?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 12, 2015)

what about Chris Matthews? is he black without his make-up?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No. I believe anyone is eligible to work or advocate for the NAACP. I would assume however, that honesty and integrity would be paramount to such an organization. Especially in a leadership role.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



I have.  She's not fat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe she's like Steve Martin in The Jerk?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe she's like Steve Martin in The Jerk?



Taken from one of his routines...

"I was born a poor black child.  I would walk around the house all day singing the blues.  Then one day I heard my first Mantovani record and decided to become white.   I had my cock shortened..."


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 12, 2015)

so will Obama say, if i had a daughter, it would of looked like that white chick posing as a black chick?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White girl is down for the cause. I like that commitment and the fact that she is an AA professor.
> ...


You guys have yet to produce any evidence she lied though. Its not her fault people thought she was Black. Face it. You were snookered again.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I cant begin to tell you how much it pleases me to find out that your black leader is a delusional white girl. All it took was a tanning session and a hair weave. Wow, you guys are some dumb mother fuckers!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I'm going to tell you how much it pleases me to see you reveal your astonishing ignorance yet again. What a fucking idiot you are!


----------



## Godboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't think your black leader would appreciate that kind of divisive language. Didn't you listen to her famous speech "I have a dream"? That was her speech, right? or am I confusing her with someone else? I mean you all look so much alike, its sometimes hard to tell you apart.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What you fail at is reading comprehension.
You brought black slavery into the discussion, saying that blacks wouldn't own slaves, based solely on their race.
If you had read the link I gave you, you would have seen that these slave owners mentioned were actually mulatto that thought the darker skin blacks were below their social status


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


No stupid. Bullshit brought up slavery. I replied to him not you. How fucking stupid can you be to miss that? He and you are ignorant monkeys so it makes sense you are both fucking idiots. 

I dont have to read any white monkey links. I already know the history. Very few Black slave owners actually had slaves. They simply owned their family members to prevent feral whites from legally putting them in real slavery. It always makes me laugh when you white monkeys make up fables to ease your conscious.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Dont be mad she is so down for the brothas that she abandoned your culture.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Translation:
lalalala.....I can't hear you because I'm already indoctrinated beyond repair


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you are indoctrinated by white monkey fables.  Now that you know you can do something about it.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dont be mad she is so down for the brothas that she abandoned your culture.


Are you suggesting that your black leader comes from white culture? Preposterous!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be mad she is so down for the brothas that she abandoned your culture.
> ...


Yes. I'm suggesting this woman was so disgusted with your white culture she abandoned it and lived as a Black woman. I watched her interview and I found it pretty interesting she didnt care at all what white people thought about this. She was more interested with making it right with the Black community. Trust me she isnt the only white woman that feels this way. Dont be mad.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 13, 2015)

Personally I identify as a orange skinned humanoids of the planet Oberon in the Thedorkian galaxy just slightly left of the milky way. Do you think the USA will allow me have interplanetary citizenship as well as USA Citizenship,a corrected drivers license,welfare and a library card?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2015)

It's funny to see Asclepias tripping himself up on this one. Never the sharpest tack (even by black standards), but this has got him shitting all over himself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm having fun laughing at you white male monkeys that are pissed off she went to these lengths.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

The woman just wanted to take full advantage of AA.
She made sure to check female, black, white AND native American.
She was covering the bases


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I'm having fun laughing at you white male monkeys that are pissed off she went to these lengths.


Pissed ? Not even slightly.

Amused at your apologetics?? Abso-fucking-lutely


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I'm having fun laughing at you white male monkeys that are pissed off she went to these lengths.


Trust me, the world is laughing at her. Showed her to my son because of her obvious Czech name. He thought it was hilarious. His high school will know about it Monday if they don't already'

You finally found yourself a worthy white ho. This is fun.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having fun laughing at you white male monkeys that are pissed off she went to these lengths.
> ...


Doesnt matter who is laughing at her. I'm still having fun laughing at you white boys shitting yourself. I told you your white women were abandoning you little tic tac dick white boys but you didnt believe it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Of cours


hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having fun laughing at you white male monkeys that are pissed off she went to these lengths.
> ...


Of course you are pissed monkey. You white men have fought tooth and nail to prevent this for centuries. Now its an avalanche.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> The woman just wanted to take full advantage of AA.
> She made sure to check female, black, white AND native American.
> She was covering the bases


All she had to do was say she was white if it was about AA. White women benefit from AA more than any other demographic.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Doesnt matter who is laughing at her. I'm still having fun laughing at you white boys shitting yourself. I told you your white women were abandoning you little tic tac dick white boys but you didnt believe it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt matter who is laughing at her. I'm still having fun laughing at you white boys shitting yourself. I told you your white women were abandoning you little tic tac dick white boys but you didnt believe it.


Dont be mad monkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine a white woman so disgusted with you little dick white boys that she actually goes all out and gives up a life of ease as a white person to get away from you monkeys? This is priceless!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 13, 2015)

I've always said that people can literally convince themselves of almost anything, which is why I find the behaviors of hardcore partisan ideologues so fascinating.  Like them, she appears to be an intelligent person who still managed to create her own reality.

Those who spin and deflect for her are doing that, too.

Interesting piece here:  The Psychology of an Ethnic Fraud Behind Rachel Dolezal s Invented Persecution - The Daily Beast

_._


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Interesting piece here:  The Psychology of an Ethnic Fraud Behind Rachel Dolezal s Invented Persecution - The Daily Beast
> 
> _._


Good link. I've always found it hard to understand the need to be perpetual victims like Asclips, even more so in the this case. This goes far beyond the occasional need in some whites for a sense of identity.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting piece here:  The Psychology of an Ethnic Fraud Behind Rachel Dolezal s Invented Persecution - The Daily Beast
> ...


Bad combination - being consumed by guilt, mental issues, persecution complex of some kind.

Worse, something tells me this isn't unique case.  Overboard, obviously, but people clearly lose themselves in this issue.  Skin color, skin color, skin color.

.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> The woman just wanted to take full advantage of AA.
> She made sure to check female, black, white AND native American.
> She was covering the bases



Yep, the power of victimhood.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*The civil rights leader pretending to be black is under investigation over what she put on a job application*

*



			SEATTLE (Reuters) - A prominent leader of the African-American community in Spokane, Washington, is under investigation for identifying herself as black on a city job application, as a white couple set off a media storm by saying they are her biological parents.



Rachel Dolezal, 37, serves as chair of Spokane's independent police ombudsman commission, and identified herself as white, African-American and Native American when applying for the job, City Council President Ben Stuckart said in an interview on Friday.

Dolezal is also president of the Spokane chapter of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), the nation's oldest and largest civil rights organization.

The city probe was opened after local media questioned Dolezal's racial identity, Stuckart said. The questions came after Dolezal filed police complaints of racial discrimination, most recently that she received hate mail.

"We are gathering facts, looking at city code, to determine if any city policies in relation to boards or commissions were violated," Stuckart said.

Spokane's Spokesman-Review newspaper reported that Dolezal's birth certificate shows her born to a white Montana couple, who say they are of European and Native American descent.

Dolezal did not immediately respond to Reuters' requests for comment. But she told Spokane's KREM2 television on Thursday: "If I was asked I would definitely say yes, I do consider myself to be black."
		
Click to expand...

*
*The civil rights leader pretending to be black is under investigation over what she put on a job application - Yahoo Finance*


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2015)

This realy is too funny:

*Dolezal did not immediately respond to Reuters' requests for comment. But she told Spokane's KREM2 television on Thursday: "If I was asked I would definitely say yes, I do consider myself to be black."*
*
*


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 13, 2015)

Facts don't matter to liberals. They believe whatever they want and you are evil if you question it.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Facts don't matter to liberals. They believe whatever they want and you are evil if you question it.



Ironic thread is ironical.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2015)

OMFG!!! She should say she thought she had "Black cheekbones!"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

The new favorite movie of the NAACP must be

The Jerk.

"I was born a poor black child."


----------



## hangover (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > When whites want to be black, black must be pretty special. Ah, the privileged race.
> ...


The blacks are so privileged, ...they get all the slums in every city in America. Even the president is black, and you cans see how respected he is by the white GOP.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



He is my President and he is just as respected as George Bush was by liberals.


----------



## guno (Jun 13, 2015)

Some education for the uneducated


Many are surprised at the proportion of white faces in our NAACP Branch, but the most recent US Census Bureau data indicate Watauga County is 95% white. Many of us disturbed by actions of the NC legislature these last couple years, have been inspired to action by a renewal of fusion politics through the NAACP NC's Moral Movement. The birth of this new Branch is creating new opportunities for building more diverse local relationships across groups that haven't always mixed. As NC government enacts laws harming yet more and more of the population, people are finding more common ground and more strength in coalitions.

WATAUGA NAACP BRANCH - Home


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

This woman's transition story must be made into a mini-series!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2015)

Her cheekbones and Lebrons are almost identical!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 13, 2015)

guno said:


> Some education for the uneducated
> 
> 
> Many are surprised at the proportion of white faces in our NAACP Branch, but the most recent US Census Bureau data indicate Watauga County is 95% white. Many of us disturbed by actions of the NC legislature these last couple years, have been inspired to action by a renewal of fusion politics through the NAACP NC's Moral Movement. The birth of this new Branch is creating new opportunities for building more diverse local relationships across groups that haven't always mixed. As NC government enacts laws harming yet more and more of the population, people are finding more common ground and more strength in coalitions.
> ...



There is no question that any race can join or lead the NAACP. The question is, why would a white women portray herself to be black and goes as far as lying on an application.

The lady has issues, just as Bruce Jenner does.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

guno said:


> Some education for the uneducated
> 
> 
> Many are surprised at the proportion of white faces in our NAACP Branch, but the most recent US Census Bureau data indicate Watauga County is 95% white. Many of us disturbed by actions of the NC legislature these last couple years, have been inspired to action by a renewal of fusion politics through the NAACP NC's Moral Movement. The birth of this new Branch is creating new opportunities for building more diverse local relationships across groups that haven't always mixed. As NC government enacts laws harming yet more and more of the population, people are finding more common ground and more strength in coalitions.
> ...



It says "colored people!"  And white is a color.

So, do the math.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2015)

Only black people can be in the NAACP...what's the word for that? Oh, yeah, RACIST!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

guno said:


> Some education for the uneducated
> 
> 
> Many are surprised at the proportion of white faces in our NAACP Branch, but the most recent US Census Bureau data indicate Watauga County is 95% white. Many of us disturbed by actions of the NC legislature these last couple years, have been inspired to action by a renewal of fusion politics through the NAACP NC's Moral Movement. The birth of this new Branch is creating new opportunities for building more diverse local relationships across groups that haven't always mixed. As NC government enacts laws harming yet more and more of the population, people are finding more common ground and more strength in coalitions.
> ...



I know, right?  I still don't get the point of this thread.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Only black people can be in the NAACP...what's the word for that? Oh, yeah, RACIST!



That's not what "racist" means, no.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

I gotta admit Asslips is one of a kind.....






He comes back day after day, no friends, no allies, gets bum-rushed, dog-piled, gets back to his feet, rubs the mud off his face, and stumbles back into the fight.....That might be admirable if he ever held his own...even once.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Only black people can be in the NAACP...what's the word for that? Oh, yeah, RACIST!
> ...



Words to you lolberals are things with no fixed meaning.  But despite that, if it was the "national association of white people only" there is no question about it.  YOU would be the first one attempting to label it racist.

Oddly, CF would not disagree, I'm sure.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



That's not what "racist" means either, with or without speculation fallacy.  What you guys are flailing about trying to describe is _discrimination_ -- the intentional selection of one group over another.  _Racism _means the belief that one race is _superior _to another -- a value judgment.  Two different things.  You don't need the latter to justify the former.

I don't make the definitions -- I just enforce 'em.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I know, right?  I still don't get the point of this thread.



Baloney.....this woman is the ultimate example of you prog's self-hatred.  She denies she's white, denies her parents are white, and pretends she's being harassed and attacked by white "racists"....this is the end-game of leftist diversity training; little wonder you'd rather keep it hidden.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I realize you are tragically dim witted and also an asshat propagandist. 

But still, I take pity on you so I will offer you a LITTLE bit of help here, ploddo.

When an organization self limits membership to just one race, it is doing so for a reason.

It may not always be true, but often, the REASON is the belief of the superiority of the race granted such exclusive privilege.

In any event, the truth remains.  If it was a group created by whites and solely for whites, there is no question that -- in your perpetual hypocrisy -- you WOULD label it "racist."


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No -- that's an assumption you just inferred without evidence.  And again, speculation fallacy is just that.

Discrimination *can *be based on racism, sexism, religious bigotry etc -- a value judgment -- but doesn't have to be.

Want an example?




​Duh.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2015)

The video of this fraud being outed was hilarious, talk about a deer in headlight look


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ​Duh.



Men and women's bathroom signs are bigotry?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Just when it seems like you couldn't be any less interesting or more full of yourself, you post that crap.

Separate bathrooms is not discrimination, either.

Hurry back with more of your nothing to say.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I know, right?  I still don't get the point of this thread.
> ...



I don't know this woman, don't live anywhere near Spokane, and whatever her personal foibles are have no effect on me whatsoever.  I take it she likes to play 'black'.  So what?   

So what indeed.  Who gives a fuck.  I'm more interested in watching people obsessed with skin color and running with myths they have no evidence for.  That's the only reason I showed up here.  I don't even know wtf a "prog" is; I just like watching the psychology.  The way Gomez Adams likes to watch his trains.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



They're not huh?

Walk into the Ladies room next time you see one.  Let me know how that works out.

The moral: "discrimination" merely means a selection.  When you pick this slice of meat over that one because it suits your needs better, you _discriminate _between them.  It places no superior/inferior value judgment on either.

Similarly, when the restroom signs shunt men this way and women that way, they _segregate _the sexes, but in doing so they place no _value judgment_ on either.

I can't believe anybody needs this elementary shit actually spelled out to them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe she was trying to pass herself off as Sideshow Bob?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your incredibly stupid rejoinder proves you are tragically stupid.

Walking into a ladies room would have consequences and that would STILL not amount to discrimination.

Go bloviate somewhere else.  You are an asshat and have nothing intelligent to offer here (or anywhere, truth be told).


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

A prog mind is a childish mind....drug consumption over a long period of time turns the brain into child-like mush.   Traditions and values are questioned because common sense has vanished into the haze.  It's like talking to a 6 year old about why women and men use different bathrooms and dress according to their gender.  If you don't care what people think of you or want or need employment, then what difference does it make how you look and act?  

What the prog minders don't mention is that a hard mind can also be an open mind.  What prog minders don't mention is that they play by the rules but talk the "whatever" game.  They're not in it to change the world....far from it.  They're in it for the money that comes from followers.   One thing you can count on from GOPers....they mostly don't give a shit about worthless leaches on society.   What you can count on from Rats is that they don't give a shit about the leaches either, they just make the leaches believe they do.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2015)

Today's society.....


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2015)

Another thread degenerating into childish name calling.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Unbelievable, this level of density.

You discriminate _when you first walk in there_, moron.  You choose your gender; i.e. you _discriminate _between two doors.  The signs _discriminate _between the genders.

No shit, this is like teaching ESLM -  English as a second language for morons...


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL she is doubling down.




> *PHOTO EXCLUSIVE: 'I consider myself to be black and I don't give two sh*ts what you think': Defiant NAACP leader is pictured for first time since her white parents said she is pretending to be black*
> 
> Read more: Rachel Dolezal pictured after white parents said she is pretending to be black Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Rachel Dolezal pictured after white parents said she is pretending to be black Daily Mail Online


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Some education for the uneducated
> ...



Are you guys on the left high or something ?

I would have to go back and read each post, but I don't believe there was ever a claim here that only blacks can belong to the NAACP. If there is that claim it was probably only from one poster.
Please stop insinuating that we are uneducated, or unaware of who is eligible to belong to this organization.

The "point" you are seeking, is simply that we have an official in a leadership role who is going beyond simply trying to make herself physically appear to be black, but she's also "claiming" she is black, and       
serves as chair of Spokane's independent police ombudsman commission, and identified herself as white, African-American and Native American when applying for the job.
She's also filed police complaints of racial discrimination, most recently that she received hate mail.

It appears that the left simply could care less about this story. Very puzzling.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



It's another case of "if we ignore it or make pitiful excuses it will go away".


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



So some woman puts fantasy into her identity.  Who gives a shit?  John Boehner runs around with the same color; it's got nothing to do with his job.  Now if she's been reporting fabricated threats, that's a problem and should be dealt with -- but again, it's got nothing to do with the color of her skin.

As for ombudsmen and applications, I still have yet to see one.  I do see a lot of wags running around with assumptions like they did with the Elizabeth Warren myth; I don't see any more of an informed source than "Weasel Zippers".  Nor do I see the woman in question specifically claiming to be racially African -- again, a lot of assumptions. 

As for the claim that only blacks can join the NAACP, somebody here recently -- I thought it was you actually --- strongly implied that in being perceived as black, this woman "brought shame" on the NAACP.  So I simply inquired how that works.  Any insinuation of "uneducated" would be on your end.  If they DID require hires to be black (if they could even do that), then I could see your implied case of fraud.  But since they don't  -- I can't.  Which leaves me back where I started -- if that's not it, what's the point here?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Why shouldn't we give a shit? Because fabricating a false life and lying about who you are doesn't matter, or because you can identify as a race other than the one you were born with at birth(transracialism)?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 13, 2015)

A white person would have to be totally fucked in the head to work with the NAACP. So this doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



OK that made as much grammatical sense as a bowl of Alpha-Bits, but no, identifying with a race other than the one you were born with doesn't matter.

I mean black people have been forced to do that for centuries.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So to clarify, you are in the transracialism camp? Meaning that like gender, race is a social construct where you can identify with a race other than your birth race?

ie. be a black person in a white person's body, like a woman can be "trapped" in a man's body


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



It beats me why some of y'all are so hung up on skin color.  It's clear to me that when she identifies as "black" it means "black - the _cultural _term".  Again, so what?  Jimmie Rodgers did that when he started the genre of "country music".  So did Elvis with his physical moves and enunciations.  So do (white) sports players with "high fives".  On and on.   It's all part of the human goulash.  Native Americans were shipped off to schools to learn "whiteness" -- involuntarily.  And they were hardly unique in that predicament.

Now if there were such a thing as a transracial surgery, that would be silly.  But again -- if somebody were to voluntarily choose that route, it's not my business.

This thread makes about as much sense as the Bruce Jenner threads.  Let people run their own lives already.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If transgenderism isn't a mental illness, is transracialism?


----------



## toxicmedia (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


It all makes sense to me. The KKK/Stormfront wouldn't allow blacks.

Fair is fair


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


She claimed her father was the black man pictured here. So be be clear, it wasn't just a cultural identification with blackness.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



That's not "claiming her father is a black man".  Learn to read.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


How so? Is the man she claims to be her father in the photo not black ?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If transgenderism isn't a mental illness, is transracialism?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



It doesn't claim that that's her father.  It _implies _it by placement but it doesn't say that.

Know what "weasel words" are?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...




No.  If keeping transgenderism isn't a mental illness, trans-anything is not.

In reality, they are both examples of Body Dysmorphic Disorder fused with Social Justice Snowflake self-absorbtion.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So Rachel Dolezal wasn't claiming the above man was her father? Than why put him in the photo?

So this is the man that was coming to speak at the NAACP event?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Obviously, to sucker the gullible.
Obviously it's still working even now.  That's why I advise "learn to read".



Steinlight said:


> So this is the man was coming to speak at the NAACP event?




I don't know and I don't care who the fuck was coming to speak.  I'm not about to travel three thousand miles to a local NAACP event.  It is of no consequence.  It is moot.   It is meaningless.  Like this thread.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


To sucker the gullible, in other words, to lie?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If transgenderism isn't a mental illness, is transracialism?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 13, 2015)

Always entertaining to watch Pogo try to nuance his way out of questions he can't answer or won't answer.  He's always going off on tangents asking posters to prove their allegations.....go hunting for a second source and he'll belittle the source, but not the story.  He'll pull this shit for hours if you let him....he's already side-stepped his "bigotry" charge about public restrooms, turning it into a question of "discrimination" instead.  Then he claims we all discriminate completing the circle he's trying to lead you around.  My advice?  Don't play word games with him because you'll never get him to admit he's a doorknob or teach him anything.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 13, 2015)

If she lied about being black to gain an employment advantage, then fire her and hold her accountable for lying.

If no?  Okay.............just another nutjob who is confused about themselves.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*NOT TRUE': DOLEZAL'S MOTHER SHOOTS DOWN HER CLAIMS *
In an interview with the Coeur d' Alene Press, Dolezal's mother shot down many other claims her daughter has made in interviews over the years. Specifically:

Dolezal's claim she was born in a tepee.

'Totally false,' said her mother. She and Dolezal's father once lived in a tepee but it was before Dolezal was born.

Dolezal's claim she once had to use bows and arrows to hunt for her own food as a kid.

Not true, says her mother.

Dolezal's claim she once lived in South Africa.

'Rachel did not even ever visit us there,' said Ruthanne, who lived there as a missionary.

Dolezal's claim her parents punished her 'by skin complexion' with a 'baboon whip' reminiscent of those once used on slaves.



'She is fabricating a very false and malicious lie,' Ruthanne said.

Dolezal's claim that Larry Dolezal, who is white, is actually her stepfather. 

'Anybody who lives in the town of Troy or Libby knows that Larry is her father,' Ruthanne said.



Read more: Rachel Dolezal pictured after white parents said she is pretending to be black Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Show me where I implied that only blacks can be NAACP members.

I have not really paid much attention to your posts in the past, but now that I have here you are starting to remind me of Ascleepeepee's posts, where you never will make a concession on anything, and you simply try to suck other posters down a hole where nothing is ever resolved, only denials and deflections.

It's like one of those dreams we all have from time to time where the dreamer is trying to run and it's as if their legs are in quicksand and they cannot make any progress.

Another trait you share with Asshatness, is as long as the person shares your ideals, and is basically "on your side" you will excuse their complete lack of honesty and character.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's not that we are "hung up" on skin color, as you put it.
We are however "hung up" on honesty and character. In the future, you and others on the left should consider exploring that apparent foreign final frontier of the left.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Can you call it dishonesty? Perhaps she thinks she is black in her mind. And at the end of the day, if race is a social construct, self-identification is all that matters.

If you believe race is a social construct, not a biological reality, that how could you possibly argue against transracialism? If you think transgenderism is legitimate(not a mental illness), and gender is a social construct, why can't a black person be born within a white body and vice versa? You would have to make a "racist" argument to oppose it in the mind of these activist leftist types(not your regular everyday liberal that isn't into "the cause"). They would be walking right into an intellectual conundrum, holding two contradictory view points. 

Were already so far down the rabbit hole of insanity, where those that drive the culture in our social institutions like Media and Academia deny obvious reality. I for one support the weird victim groups of the left fighting amongst each other and promoting this insanity, it will only result in their destruction, and normal people realizing things have gone too far.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I don't know, I don't see any indication that any of this insanity will destroy them. Seems to me all of us are being sucked further and further away from the society most of us grew up in.
It's as if the American left is the black hole that slowly destroys our light that all of us once upon a time loved and depended on.

Years ago, I used to be gullible enough to think maybe the next year the shift will begin, but even when there are times we take one step forward, we end up realizing we're on the wrong road anyway.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2015)

The girl doesn't wash her hair for a year and thinks that means she's black.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> If she lied about being black to gain an employment advantage, then fire her and hold her accountable for lying.
> 
> If no?  Okay.............just another nutjob who is confused about themselves.



As noted before -- she wouldn't have to.  She's already female.  If it's a matter of "Affirmative Action".... she's already covered.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Always entertaining to watch Pogo try to nuance his way out of questions he can't answer or won't answer.  He's always going off on tangents asking posters to prove their allegations.....go hunting for a second source and he'll belittle the source, but not the story.  He'll pull this shit for hours if you let him....he's already side-stepped his "bigotry" charge about public restrooms, turning it into a question of "discrimination" instead.  Then he claims we all discriminate completing the circle he's trying to lead you around.  My advice?  Don't play word games with him because you'll never get him to admit he's a doorknob or teach him anything.



No one met the Warren challenge.  And so far no one has produced this "application" the current subject is supposed to have falsified.  In this case I don't know whether it exists or not--- but apparently neither does anybody else.  Point is, I require tangible evidence before I take on a belief; I don't just run with some meme because "Weasel Zippers" raises a question; that's not good enough.  So sue me.

And I said nothing about restrooms being "bigotry" -- you did that, not me.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...


And every single one of those"slums" were new construction at one time.
Are you telling me that gangs of white kids would ride through in the middle of the night and trash those neighborhoods?
Or could it be the residents of the slums that made it that way?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



That's ironic (again) because after at least three posters floated out the E. Warren myth, when I threw the challenge flag the only link I got was from a right-wing blog made up to look like a fake Wikipedia page -- and even _that _didn't make the point the poster claimed it did. 

So yes, by all means tell me about this "honesty and character".


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Easy to find, actually

Did Elizabeth Warren check the Native American box when she applied to Harvard and Penn - The Washington Post


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


"Let people run their own lives."  It isn't a private affair when someone misleads an entire organization to gain a leadership position. It's a con job and shameful. People running their own lives is fine until they start hurting others.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



My, you've got a short memory.  This was only a few hours ago:



DigitalDrifter said:


> She has harmed the NAACP and made a mockery of herself



-- you even responded when I specifically asked about it.

Pass that doob, pal...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yeah I'm aware of that page.  I've had it in my pocket the entire time.  

The fake Wiki page was a new twist though.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 13, 2015)

A lie is a lie is a lie. What else can anyone say? Obama claims to be black, people voted for him on that basis. He wasn't, he was mixed race. Is there shame in that? Obama ...beautiful child of mixed race. Oh, he IS BLACK. An then we have a white girl with wavy hair putting on pretenses for political gain, pretending. Lying. Integrity, anyone know what that is?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

MaryL said:


> A lie is a lie is a lie. What else can anyone say? *Obama claims to be black, people voted for him on that basis. He wasn't, he was mixed race*. Is there shame in that? Obama ...beautiful child of mixed race. Oh, he IS BLACK. An then we have a white girl with wavy hair putting on pretenses for political gain, pretending. Lying. Integrity, anyone know what that is?



I rest my case about "hung up on skin color".  Hard to get more obvious than this.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


I am glad she is disrupting the NAACP and undermining their organization. This is great. Now there is a fracture between black activists and SJWs(mostly white  and lgbt types). Black activist types are angry about her "appropriating blackness" and thereby using her white privilege to run the organization. The SJW nutjobs think transracialism is legitimate(as a consequence of accepting transgenderism) and are defending this mentally ill pathological liar under the guise that race is a social construct and she can identify as she wishes.

This is one of the best stories of the year and it is great seeing these weirdos cannibalize each other. So much troll material for us here it is ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I suppose you expect me to believe her parents whom she took to court and have a grudge?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Her parents said she had NA in her. You guys need to get your story straight. Are her parents credible or do you only believe them when the information fits your narrative?


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That was with one thumb while doing prep with my other hand


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You really are terrible at reading


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Youre really terrible at listening. Her parents claimed they have NA in them.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

I was actually a bit surprised that the NAACP didn't burn her at the proverbial stake.  I think that was a good move for them in a lot of ways, I'd always thought of the NAACP has having a strong penchant for the "reverse-discrimination" thing, so their actions there have taken a little chunk out of that long-held belief.

That said, this woman is apparently "stealing" parts of her families lives and proclaiming it her own, she's also making stuff up about being a victim of hate crimes from the sound of it.  That's kind of indicative of a mental issue and for her own safety I think she might need to talk over her feelings with a councilor or something.

Other than that, I actually have no problem with someone identifying as "black," "transracial," "#wrongskinned," or w/e name they want to give it.  It may even be a good step in the direction of closing the racial divide that's opened up lately.  However, I we should now rename all "Uncle Tom's" to whatever agreed upon term for both "#wrongskinned" (that's my favorite I think) to give this social experiment movement its best chance of successfully bridging the gap.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I was actually a bit surprised that the NAACP didn't burn her at the proverbial stake.  I think that was a good move for them in a lot of ways, I'd always thought of the NAACP has having a strong penchant for the "reverse-discrimination" thing, so their actions there have taken a little chunk out of that long-held belief.
> 
> That said, this woman is apparently "stealing" parts of her families lives and proclaiming it her own, she's also making stuff up about being a victim of hate crimes from the sound of it.  That's kind of indicative of a mental issue and for her own safety I think she might need to talk over her feelings with a councilor or something.
> 
> Other than that, I actually have no problem with someone identifying as "black," "transracial," "#wrongskinned," or w/e name they want to give it.  It may even be a good step in the direction of closing the racial divide that's opened up lately.  However, I we should now rename all "Uncle Tom's" to whatever agreed upon term for both "#wrongskinned" (that's my favorite I think) to give this social experiment movement its best chance of successfully bridging the gap.


I prefer the term Uncle Ruckus for Black men who forsake their people.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As did mine.
I took the time, before the internet, to write letters to different counties to find birthday certificates of my grandparents.
I'm 1/16th Creek and 1/4 Blackfoot but I'd still not check the NA box on any application


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually a bit surprised that the NAACP didn't burn her at the proverbial stake.  I think that was a good move for them in a lot of ways, I'd always thought of the NAACP has having a strong penchant for the "reverse-discrimination" thing, so their actions there have taken a little chunk out of that long-held belief.
> ...



I think Uncle Ruckus is actually white but has some kind of skin pigment disease.  That show is hilarious though!


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually a bit surprised that the NAACP didn't burn her at the proverbial stake.  I think that was a good move for them in a lot of ways, I'd always thought of the NAACP has having a strong penchant for the "reverse-discrimination" thing, so their actions there have taken a little chunk out of that long-held belief.
> ...



heh I'm not at all surprised that you cannot find possible good in this turn of events and would prefer to make it racist.  On the plus side, most of us are not so bigoted. 

Though I will caution you that, as I said, I think this woman might have some psychological issues, so she might not be the best choice for you to hang your hat on as "forsaking white people."  Not that it would harm your reputation any more than you already do yourself...  ~Hands a pitchfork~  Carry on black warrior.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Reverse Vitiligo


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You must have not read my earlier posts. I support this women 100%. She has done more for Black people than some people that are really Black. She has a great track record. If her only crime is fooling people about her race I could care less if she was Black, White, Purple, or Striped.

I watched her interview and she doesnt strike me as a person that has any mental issues. She was very careful with her words. She never said she was AA or Black. She said she would identify herself as Black which is both a culture and a race.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


It's not racist or bigoted to point out a liar and a fraud


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you are shallow and a non thinker, then they just claim everything is racist and bigoted, it's easier than having to think.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




He knows that.  The page he linked is the same one I would have linked to refute the mythmongers.
That, and the lack of evidence to prove the negative.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You must not have read my earlier posts where I said that I have no issue with someone identifying as black what-so-ever.

That aside, so you think it is mentally stable to take stories from other peoples lives and pretend that they happened to you?   That would help explain your abrasive personality and bigotry though.  You've taken in every horrible story and made it your own?   I admit, I'd always simply put you down as a racist troll...


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Who does it say the most about, her or the members/followers, that she would have more perceived insight by appearing/posing as black??


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



hmm the psychological intrigue in this thread is strong. 

Allow me to see if I've got this straight: 

If a black man/white identifies as white, they are a liar and a fraud, however, if a white woman/man identifies as black, s/he's not?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How do we know that's the reasoning in the first place?


----------



## Marianne (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Thats great but pointless. I never called you a bigot so I dont really care about your earlier posts.

I've seen alot of people I worked with do the same thing. They take snippets of experiences and piece them together together to form a history. Thats why lies are so common in our society. People tell them all the time. Fisherman lie about the size of the their catch for one example. The term "mentally stable" relies upon an agreed upon norm. I have found that people who think they are the norm are usually sheep and lack the ability to think for themselves.  You seem to fall in that category when you stand behind the term mentally stable. You dont even know what that means.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've always been told that "it didn't happen to you so you just can't understand" (by many camps, not just blacks) - I had accepted that has truth in it... Under that belief system, it seems to me that the followers would more readily accept her telling the tales as a black woman, than if she had tried to tell the tales while being perceived as white.  Though I honestly could not find fault in the followers perceptions there; a white woman claiming she was beaten by order of color with a baboon whip would be a rather hard tale to not take as some kind of joke being pulled on any actual victims of racial violence, at least in my mind anyway.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She would never have the same insight because for starters she doesnt have the same family history or same personal experiences Black people do. Will she be more in tune with the Black experience in the US than the average white person? Definitely.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't think the issue here is what she knows or doesn't know about being black but that she was dishonest.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't think the issue here is what she knows or doesn't know about being black but that she was dishonest.


In a country where our politicians are viewed as money grubbing liars I dont get why allowing people to think she is Black is really that important?

Hell I lied to get my first job in IT. Do I feel bad? Hell no.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


All you white and black folk claim to have our blood. Lizzie even claims to have our cheeks.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the issue here is what she knows or doesn't know about being black but that she was dishonest.
> ...



Then, if anyone can do this, we might as well just get rid of AA completely, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the issue here is what she knows or doesn't know about being black but that she was dishonest.
> ...



Another thing to remember is that AA is supposed to be for minorities, not just whomever.  Where does this madness of pretending to be something you are not end?  Also, to even think that an allegedly intelligent and well educated woman would be "unaware" in any way is a bit ridiculous, unless she is suffering from some kind of mental illness.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do what?  AA will never go away. Either it will be white males getting it like what happened for 400 years or someone else will get it like white women have since the 60's.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What its supposed to be for and who benefits from it the most are two different things. She can live in the Black culture and consider herself Black. I have no problem with that.  Just because you are intelligent doesnt mean you cant be unaware. I have yet to meet anyone that knows everything or even close to everything.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Everything has selfish reasons.

In her case I see someone, for most of her life, was as white as white can be.
Her "identifying as black" doesn't wash with me.
She started dating, and eventually married, black men. So she may Relate to blacks.....not identify.
She sees a chance to get behind a podium and lecture on the plight of the black race.
Ain't no lilly-white girl gonna have any credibility....no authority on the subject, so she makes herself look more black.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Uuhh.... She is a professor at a university in  AA studies. An expert in her field. She has all the credibility she needs. You do realize there are white people that major in such things, teach as professors and are experts like she is in AA studies right?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I agree that everything has a selfish reason.  Always thought that.  But we don't have enough here AFAIK to extrapolate what her reasoning process was -- if there even was one.

People adopt mannerisms and/or appearance features all the time.  A wise guy named M.U. Lation told me that.  

I even see baseball fans wearing jerseys with some player's name on them that is clearly not their own.  Rock singers have always used a black American diction, even if they're from England.  None of those people emulate a person or a culture because it'll give them more perceived insight into singing the blues or baseball.

I'm not a psychologist but I know it's not that simple.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Stop making excuses for this type of behavior.  It's the reason why we can't get anyone good in public office . . . because it is acceptable to some of you and you will excuse it at all costs!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She's in a leadership position, that makes her honesty and character very important.

As far as Warren, from other articles I've read, it appears she used family stories and lore as her guide for claims of her native blood.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Huh ? Where in that comment do I make the claim a person must be black ? Put down the bong please.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So in other words you're actually believing the parents are making this entire story up ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not making excuses. I'm a realist. I hope you were not laboring under the illusion people in leadership lying to achieve and end is a new phenomenon are you?  If so let me disabuse of that notion. This has been going on in this country since inception. You can be gullible but dont tell me to become a sheep with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Are you shocked I dont believe them? The apple doesnt fall far from the tree right?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I was actually a bit surprised that the NAACP didn't burn her at the proverbial stake.  I think that was a good move for them in a lot of ways, I'd always thought of the NAACP has having a strong penchant for the "reverse-discrimination" thing, so their actions there have taken a little chunk out of that long-held belief.
> 
> That said, this woman is apparently "stealing" parts of her families lives and proclaiming it her own, she's also making stuff up about being a victim of hate crimes from the sound of it.  That's kind of indicative of a mental issue and for her own safety I think she might need to talk over her feelings with a councilor or something.
> 
> Other than that, I actually have no problem with someone identifying as "black," "transracial," "#wrongskinned," or w/e name they want to give it.  It may even be a good step in the direction of closing the racial divide that's opened up lately.  However, I we should now rename all "Uncle Tom's" to whatever agreed upon term for both "#wrongskinned" (that's my favorite I think) to give this social experiment movement its best chance of successfully bridging the gap.



I think you're cuckoo.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thats great but pointless. I never called you a bigot so I dont really care about your earlier posts.
> 
> I've seen alot of people I worked with do the same thing. They take snippets of experiences and piece them together together to form a history. Thats why lies are so common in our society. People tell them all the time. Fisherman lie about the size of the their catch for one example. The term "mentally stable" relies upon an agreed upon norm. I have found that people who think they are the norm are usually sheep and lack the ability to think for themselves.  You seem to fall in that category when you stand behind the term mentally stable. You dont even know what that means.



Fascinating.  I have to admit, I had never heard of anyone doing as you say here until this story came out.  In my mind it indicates a form of denying reality, though I suppose I could indeed write it up as a "fish tale" with a minor expansion of the concept of why people typically tell "fish tales," as you have pointed out...

Under a "fish tale" theory as you present, and in my analysis of such, I am left with a less "pleasing" opinion of this woman's intentions however, and I much prefer to see the good in peoples actions than the bad; perhaps I too deny reality at times... 

In any event, in my mind, it would boil down to her a) desiring to fit in, b) craving attention or pity, or c) merely "writing" a story to intrigue her audience.  As a writer I can understand C well enough, and in the spirit of "taking others experiences as my own," an expanded form of empathy if you will, I can find understanding for A.  B however troubles me to grasp, it is difficult for me to combine the dueling concepts of "not being a sheep who thinks for themselves" while simultaneously "accepting the experiences of others as my own history."  Despite B, under the "fish tale" theory you present, then yes, I could accept that as a form of "normal."

Unfortunately this "fish tale" theory brings with it concern as well.  Now, in any other position, this "fish tale" theory likely wouldn't be a problem, but when you have someone who is an NAACP leader who is supposed to be representing the very /real/ plights of modern blacks, making up "fish tales," there becomes a question of integrity in the position, don’t you agree? 

For example, suppose I tell a "fish tale" about a guy hitting me. If I merely tell my friends, then likely no harm done I can agree. However, if I were to start telling that "fish tale" in public, to the media, or the police, are we then not in a whole other world of possible "harm done"?  Is it still "acceptable" to continue to portray that "fish tale" as the truth, when that guy may face reputational or legal ramifications from that lie? 

In the real story of the OP, she has claimed that her “father,” who is actually her ex-husband as I understand it, beat her with a baboon whip. I suppose given that she had claimed he was abusive to her during their marriage, perhaps her internal justification regarding “lying” about it, is in some ways lessened, beat with hands vs beat with a baboon whip is perhaps a minor embellishment.  What if he didn’t actually abuse her at all, what if it was actually one of her friend’s experiences that she “borrowed” and pinned on him to make it more believable?  Especially given that she is in a position that is supposed to be the voice for the wrongness of exactly the kind of shit she is doing? 

And honestly, either way you look at this situation, you literally have a case of a white chick making up a “fish tale” about a black man abusing her. Yet you are defending her and her telling of that lie.  I find this a bit baffling…

If we accept your “fish tale” theory as real and normal within the black community then it only highlights the need for absolute integrity among your community leaders /if/ the ultimate goal is to end racism.


The theory actually does help me comprehend a number of aspects of modern racism and helps explains many of the situations I personally found impossible to understand in recent events. Think about it, if we accept that the community takes a tale told to them, and incorporates such as their own living memory, then we /can/ actually find “reason” behind many of the seemingly bizarre actions and reactions.  It is little wonder that they cannot “get over” slavery, not when they are in a sense actually “re-living” slave stories as their own personal experiences every time the word is mentioned.  Racism cannot really end under this theory, because any tale or being mistreated told, real or fake, becomes a “shared memory” if you will within the community, with minor embellishments added to make it “personal” perhaps. Deeper consideration theorizes that unable to incorporate any “new” facts that may come out in a case into the self-imprinted memory of the “initial telling of the tale,” and harboring decades worth of stories of slavery as their own memories as well, they violently explode when officers go free for the injustice that exists in the “memory” they have imprinted from that initial tale – to example, the Brown had his hands up in surrender and got shot in the back “fish tale” completely ignoring the evidence that he was attacking officer Wilson.  Applying the theoretical precursor of self-imprinted memory, the “bizarre” actually begins to make sense.  Even discounting that they recognize they are not actually Mike Brown, with the incorporated living memories of decades old police racism and brutality in a sense “fresh” in their minds, then it becomes almost logical to for them to assume that the police are lying about the evidence that Brown attacked the officer. Perhaps through study of this extreme emotional contagion phenomena we could make lasting progress in "recovering" from slavery...


----------



## hortysir (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


As if, ESPECIALLY, you would give a white professor in that field any credence


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

No one has addressed the elephant in the room.  How did the reporter find out she was not Black?  I bet this all has something to do with the law suit.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You think she is lying? How so?

Do you reject transracialism, the idea that someone can self-identify as a race other than their assigned one at birth?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Is Caitlyn Jenner lying when she says she is a woman?


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 13, 2015)

2 words - Plausible Deniability


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Based on your history here, no, I'm not shocked at all. You live in some sort of warped reality that apparently keeps you from ever conceding facts that stare you in the face, unless they benefit or agree with the realm that you live in.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats great but pointless. I never called you a bigot so I dont really care about your earlier posts.
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2015)

the cast and crew of CNN went totally racist 

--LOL


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

I didn't realize 10% of people are transracial. Rachel Delozal is like their Rosa Parks, we should honor her for her courage to come out and speak up for this marginalized section of the population.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2015)

more power to her 

perhaps more transrace folks 

will come out of the woodwork


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats great but pointless. I never called you a bigot so I dont really care about your earlier posts.
> ...


I never said it was the Black community. I worked with primarily white guys. They lied all the time about where they graduated from, and their experience,. They had a penchant for claiming responsibility for some good idea or task they actually didn't do, etc. I see lying as a large problem in the white community way more than the Black one.  My point is that her letting people believe she was Black and not correcting them is minor. You can only assume she lied on the Black husband. People that lie dont always lie about everything. That has nothing to do with race so dont be baffled. You dont necessarily have to accept my "fish tale" theory. What you accept wont make a difference one way or the other. The fact is that it exists in our society regardless of if you want to believe it or not.  We all know it came from white society because they used dishonesty to get next to the NA's and fool the poor among their own.  Racism can only be eradicated by whites being honest. I dont see that happening any time soon. They cant even wrap their minds around reparations.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


I mentioned earlier I had met another white woman that was an expert on AA studies/history at a job. She actually majored in it. We talked often at lunch and I was thoroughly impressed with the depth of her knowledge so I know some white people know the truth that is hidden or denied by the rest of whites.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How can you lie about your race if it is a social construct? Are transwomen liars for not identifying with their birth sex?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


By lying about the concept. What kind of retarded question was that?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What's this professor's opinion on transracialism?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In many ways, we've created the incentives for this fraud to occur, thus, we've sort of created the behavior in order to achieve it.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What concept?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are transwomen "liars" for not identifying with their birth sex?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Look it up and let me know. I'm pretty sure she is all for it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


You didnt answer my question. What kind of retarded question was that? Are you claiming you cant lie and say for instance you are married? Thats a social construct so your question sounds pretty illiterate.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no fraud here, race doesn't even exist as a legitimate biological construct. As Rachel said in her interview, race is cultural. Ask any credible scientist, Bill Nye, Neil Degrasse Tyson, etc.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What's her name?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


If they give the concept any validity.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I never talked about marriage. I am trying to gather whether you are calling transracial individuals liars.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Did you read the OP?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What concept? What isn't valid about transpeople's gender identification?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


You avoided my question again. When you answer it then I will answer yours.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am not talking about Rachel, I am talking about the woman you know who majored in it. I didn't mean to call her a professor my mistake. What was your work colleague's view on transracialism?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What's your question?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Ding ! Ding ! Ding !!

Exactly, Ascleepee would be the first one to his feet in the room ridiculing an instructor of black anything if they haven't lived the part. Especially if the instructor were a white male, and it wouldn't matter how versed they were in the study.

Due to his attitude here, you have to believe there are plenty other black folk that would never fully respect anyone other than a person of color who was teaching the subject.
It's absolutely a walking the walk along with the talk that his kind would only have ears for.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


I want you to answer my question first. One thing at a time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


The first one I asked you.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


what is your question?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


what's that?


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I never said it was the Black community. I worked with primarily white guys. They lied all the time about where they graduated from, and their experience,. They had a penchant for claiming responsibility for some good idea or task they actually didn't do, etc. I see lying as a large problem in the white community way more than the Black one.  My point is that her letting people believe she was Black and not correcting them is minor. You can only assume she lied on the Black husband. People that lie dont always lie about everything. That has nothing to do with race so dont be baffled. You dont necessarily have to accept my "fish tale" theory. What you accept wont make a difference one way or the other. The fact is that it exists in our society regardless of if you want to believe it or not.  We all know it came from white society because they used dishonesty to get next to the NA's and fool the poor among their own.  Racism can only be eradicated by whites being honest. I dont see that happening any time soon. They cant even wrap their minds around reparations.



Racism can only be eradicated by BOTH whites AND blacks being honest.  I also do not see that happening anytime soon.  The African American community can't seem to wrap their minds around following the laws.  Still, perhaps rolling back drug laws will curb some of it, the War on Drugs was a bit of a well-intentioned disaster in practice.  Fine them for driving high and let them overdose at will for all I care, but there should never be proclaimed a "war" on American citizens imo.

Regardless of whatever else though, this "fish story" theory will make for a very interesting conversation amongst my intellectual peers. Psychology and neurobiology are themes we always enjoy discussing at length.  If I remember I will report back with the over all consensus.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Race is a fluid concept like gender that cannot be determined by appearance, it is purely a social construct and an arbitrary dividing line


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Disagree. A white male would have way less credibility than a white woman. White women have been oppressed by white males as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Go figure it out. I dont really have time to play monkey games.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


How do you define "white"? How do you define "male" and "female"?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I never said it was the Black community. I worked with primarily white guys. They lied all the time about where they graduated from, and their experience,. They had a penchant for claiming responsibility for some good idea or task they actually didn't do, etc. I see lying as a large problem in the white community way more than the Black one.  My point is that her letting people believe she was Black and not correcting them is minor. You can only assume she lied on the Black husband. People that lie dont always lie about everything. That has nothing to do with race so dont be baffled. You dont necessarily have to accept my "fish tale" theory. What you accept wont make a difference one way or the other. The fact is that it exists in our society regardless of if you want to believe it or not.  We all know it came from white society because they used dishonesty to get next to the NA's and fool the poor among their own.  Racism can only be eradicated by whites being honest. I dont see that happening any time soon. They cant even wrap their minds around reparations.
> ...


BS. Black people have been honest. Honest to a fault. Does no good because Blacks dont control anything. If they did there would be no racism.  Black people have long grown tired of waiting for whites to stop the lies. Whites have no credibility in many Blacks eyes.  The Black community sees the policing for what it is. A method of control every since Civil Rights were passed. There is no sane person, that if they follow the history, will not see that the environment many Blacks grow up in is simply a reservation.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Race is a fluid concept like gender that cannot be determined by appearance, it is purely a social construct and an arbitrary dividing line



While I sense you are just being facetious, if you think about it, such a mind-set would actually eliminate a lot of problems in the country.  Perhaps, then, it's not such a bad idea to entertain the prospect as a "new" great American social experiment?  Is it not the ultimate goal to make the overall concept of America work?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Race is a fluid concept like gender that cannot be determined by appearance, it is purely a social construct and an arbitrary dividing line
> ...


I am not being facetious at all.

If one can self identify with a different gender from there birth sex, why can't one identify with a race different than their birth race? It is just as valid to feel like a woman trapped in a man's body as it is a black man in a white man's body and vice versa?

It will be interesting to see what else this applies to. Will concepts like age, nationality, species etc become things of the past?

We already have an otherkin community, where humans identify with a species different than their birth species. Hopefully they get more attention as well.

An FAQ on Otherkin for the Perplexed Observer Just An otherkin


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I feel bad for you and "your people" that you hang around then.  Where I live, though admittedly only a few due to the weather, every African American I've met is doing fine.  Most own very successful businesses, or are serving the country, none of them seem to "distrust me" nor feel that I am out to get them.  I think it is a real shame that you would rather label someone as a bigot and a racist based on nothing more than assumptions, than to consider at the actual person and their words.  I have a 20 year old bi racial son for fucks sake.  But sure, you are the realist, and I'm just another racist bigot...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



If Ascleepeeonus is representive of how most black males, feel about white men, then we might as well divide the nation up right now.

Fortunately however, I'm betting he's in the minority in his own community.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Dont feel bad. We are all doing great and own businesses as well. My particular group long ago decided that looking to whites was a fools game. Its akin to hoping that a lion will not eventually attack its food. We overcame despite our circumstances.  I dont know what Blacks think of you specifically but I wouldnt put too much stock on appearances. Most Blacks have an ingrained distrust of white people.  Keep your enemies close but feed them with a long spoon is the motto. I only label people as bigots and racists if they say things that reveal to me they are such. If I called you a racist bigot then you obviously said something that made me come to that conclusion.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have no power to divide up anything. Do you honestly think that is something the wealthy would allow? 

BTW its not just Black people. Mexicans, Asians, East Indian, etc etc dont trust you. You guys are pretty sheltered so my bet is you will deny that too.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



If you are being honest, then I concur with your interest myself.  It is a curious intellectual path to explore in concept; there are a number out there who have long proclaimed to be vampires and similar.  Though I cannot honestly say that I can... "alter" my current understanding of humanity to comprehend... trans-species.  That sounds like a bait n trap for "oh they're trying to legalize bestiality," same with trans-age, a bait and trap to "oh their legalizing kiddy sex."

Trans-nationality however, we've already accepted; "African" American, "Hispanic" American, etc. or is that something else?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


None of those artificially defined groups like one another either at the moment. What does it even mean to be an "Asian" or "East Indian" or "Mexican"? Once we break down the construct of race, which doesn't exist, and support transracial individuals like Rachel, who is a pioneer of our generation in this regard. She is taking all the slings and arrows from the haters so the rest in her transracial community have a safe path.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


When you say "we" do you meant white people? Its always been amusing to me that white people think that everyone thinks like they do.  I see so many whites get upset about the moniker African-american but have nothing to say about Italian-American or Irish-American etc.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I am glad you are coming around. But suggesting otherkin are all sexually aroused by other species is a incredibly presumptive stereotype that isn't true. So monitor your words before you speak there. You ought to read the FAQ to get an idea of what an otherkin is. Also, if an otherkind identifies as a species, and they are having sex with that species, how is that beastiality? Mules and horses have sex with one another, are they committing beastiality?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


What does "white" and "black" even mean?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


What did you mean with that illiterate question I asked you to explain?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


By trans-nationality, I mean identification with a nation other than the one you are born into. Like say you were born in America, but identify as a Canadian. You would be a trans-Canadian. The question there is, if you feel like a Canadian trapped in an American's body, constrained by artificial constructs known as "borders" and "citizenship", should they be able to deny you the right to live in said country?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What question? Why are you getting so confrontational? I am just asking you to define "white" and "black".


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Because I have asked you a couple of times to explain your question.  I dont care what you are asking me until you answer my question.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


what question is that?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


The dumb one when you asked about lying regarding a social construct or something to that effect.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't know which of your dumb questions you are talking about in particular. If you have a question you want me to answer, why don't you just ask it?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Between you not answering questions or telling me which of your questions you want me to answer, you are being very constructive.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


You dont remember the dumb question you asked?  I guess youre out of luck then. If you want me to answer any questions from you I'd suggest you go back in the thread and figure it out.  Let me know when you do so. Until that task is completed you are dismissed.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I didn't ask a dumb question. But now you are all over the place. First you said you won't answer my questions because I wont answer yours. I ask you nicely what those questions might be and now you say you won't answer my questions until I answer my questions. Are you trolling by any chance? I am just trying to be cordial and cooperative. Because honestly, the issues of transracialism and transgenderism aren't a joke and you shouldn't be belittling and "othering" these communities with such an attitude. Shame on you. When you do so, you are marginalizing over 10% of the population. 1 in 10 is transracial.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like her adopted brother has a different take.



> Dolezal released her own statement today. "As you probably know by now, there are questions and assumptions swirling in national and global news about my family, my race, my credibility, and the NAACP. I have discussed the situation, including personal matters, with the Executive Committee. I support their decision to wait until Monday to make a statement."
> 
> "The national and regional NAACP have recommended this same strategy," she added. "I ask that all members of the NAACP respect this process as well. There are many layers to this situation... My sons and I would appreciate your thoughts, prayers and support during the interlude. I will see you Monday!"
> 
> ...



NAACP Leader Rachel Dolezal Speaks Out I Do Consider Myself to Be Black


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Excuse me, you don't get to tell transracial individuals and their allies like myself when they are "dismissed". We won't take no for an answer. Until they have full recognition under the law and no longer face discrimination form hateful bigots, we will not rest.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Looks like her adopted son has strayed off the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a shame, not all family is supportive of someone coming out and finally being themselves. Rachel should know there is a loving community out there that supports her.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like her adopted son has strayed off the farm.
> ...



I hope you've got your tongue firmly planted in your cheek.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, here's more from the adopted brothers. This bitch be crazy.

*Rachel Dolezal’s Brothers Speak Out On Sister’s ‘Blackface’ Makeup and Strange Actions*

*



Rachel Dolazel‘s family relationship grows stranger. A series of Washington Post phone interviews with Dolazel’s brothers revealed that she is indeed white, and they have had their own experiences with their sister’s antics.

Ezra Dolezal compared his sister’s make up and acts to conceal her race to blackface. “Back in the early 1900s, what she did would be considered highly racist,” he said. “You really should not do that. It’s completely opposite – she’s basically creating more racism.”







Zach Dolezal said that he was forbidden to bring up their parents the last time he visited his sister, and called Rachel’s Facebook reference to a black couple as their parents as “a farce…I can understand hairstyles and all that,” he said, “saying her brother is her son, I don’t understand that.”

Indeed, Izaiah Dolezal, Rachel’s youngest brother, lives with his sister. Ezra said that when she withdrew from the family, she alleged abuse and claimed custody over her brother, referring to Izaiah as her son.

Ezra reiterated what his parents said about how the family does not speak with his sister, but alleged that “[Rachel] turned Izaiah kind of racist. Told Izaiah all this stuff about white people, made him really racist toward white people.”

When Lawrence and Ruthanne Dolezal spoke on Friday, they affirmed their parentage of Rachel, while addressing their own confusion over why their daughter is pretending to be African-American. Dolezal’s father told The Post that ever since Rachel got involved in social justice activism at Howard University, “she assimilated into that culture so strongly that that’s where she transferred her identity.”

Ruthanne also said that Rachel’s actions on behalf of the NAACP would have been more meaningful and effective “if she had just been honest with everybody.”

You can see Rachel Dolezal speak at an anti-racism rally here, via the Washington Post:
		
Click to expand...

*
*Rachel Dolezal s Brothers Speak Out On Sister s Blackface Makeup and Strange Actions Mediaite*


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

She reminds me of Woody Allen's Zelig, a man with no ego:


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

The strange allure of victimhood.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​


----------



## Maxx (Jun 14, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​



Given the dishonesty and hypocrisy of the racial activist groups currently preying on our culture, I would say it does matter.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 14, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​


It matters to the City of Spokane because she lied on her application for employment as she did with Eastern Washington University and another college in Idaho. 

It's for them to deal with.

Now to you, honesty and character doesn't seem to matter, so it's all good for you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The strange allure of victimhood.


Bingo.

It's deeply ingrained in our culture now.

.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dannyboys (Jun 14, 2015)

The reason the NAACP is supporting the bitch is if they didn't they'd look like a bunch of fucking stuuuupid negroes who were taken in by a fucking racist nut-case. Wait a minute!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe a white girl got the job because the atlernative was a middle aged woman who looked like Maxine Waters?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Maybe a white girl got the job because the atlernative was a middle aged woman who looked like Maxine Waters?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a white girl got the job because the atlernative was a middle aged woman who looked like Maxine Waters?


hey, is there a version of a NAACP, but its for the legal rights of BiPolar Cavemen Who Think They Are 1/32nd Austrian? I wanna be their new President.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 14, 2015)

you would think that even the blacks who have seen her speak would of figured out that she wasnt black? god, the make-up jobs alone was a dead give-away. must of been the kind of make-up that didnt melt when the temp reached 85 degrees.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 14, 2015)

Why whould a decent looking girl purposefully turn herself into a knappy-headed skank?


----------



## hangover (Jun 14, 2015)

hortysir said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Bigots love to demonize.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

This is too funny.....







The white NAACP leader who misrepresented herself as black reportedly said as she organized groups during the Black Lives Matter movement that only black people should be directing and leading the protests.

In an interview with Anderson Cooper, activist and writer Marc Lamont Hill said he knew Rachel Dolezal, and heard her state that only black people should lead the movement that arose in the wake of repeated incidents of police brutality against black individuals starting late last year.

 RachelDolezal Led BlackLivesMatter Protests But Said Only Blacks Should Lead Or Direct BB4SP


----------



## hangover (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Why whould a decent looking girl purposefully turn herself into a knappy-headed skank?


Why does a Muslim look upon the beauty of a woman with bigotry?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 14, 2015)

The spin for this lady is pretty funny.

.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 14, 2015)

Pretend Black Lives Matter!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pretend Black Lives Matter!



#Black lives matter + Rachel Dolezal.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Hey, you asked where your own implication was after spacing out on your own words, so I re-quoted it.  Ain't rocket surgery.

Gonna ask a third time now?



DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So......... what's your point?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again, you're _still _working on an assumption.  Nobody's established that this woman emulates blackness for that purpose or as a result of that reasoning.

It's hard to believe this goofy-ass thread is still going.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​



Yup.  Join the club.  Slow news week I take it.

Apparently, though I don't remember hearing it (or caring) at the time, Jeb Bush identified himself as "Hispanic" on a voter registration form.  Does that matter?  Is it the same thing?  More serious?






Papageorgio said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​
> ...



How do you know that, and why would it be an issue?




Rexx Taylor said:


> you would think that even the blacks who have seen her speak would of figured out that she wasnt black? god, the make-up jobs alone was a dead give-away. must of been the kind of make-up that didnt melt when the temp reached 85 degrees.



You would think maybe it simply isn't the issue this thread seems to think it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​


I think the big deal is that the racist mouth breathers were unaware the NAACP was jointly founded by Black and white people. The first couple of presidents of the entire organization were white. The organization is still heavily funded by whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Why whould a decent looking girl purposefully turn herself into a knappy-headed skank?


Who did that? Looks to me Racheal went from a plain jane white girl to a plain jane Black woman.  I admit she looks a lot better as a Black woman than a white one.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Why whould a decent looking girl purposefully turn herself into a knappy-headed skank?



Dunno -- why would a human being refer to another human being as a "skank"?

One more demonstration that this forum needs a resident psychologist.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 14, 2015)

is this like when that racist speaker said "There Is A White Man Stealing My Show"?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Why whould a decent looking girl purposefully turn herself into a knappy-headed skank?
> ...


skank
skaNGk/
_noun_
noun: *skank*; plural noun: *skanks*

*1*.
North American informal
a sleazy or unpleasant person.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Had the question in any way resembled "what does _skank _mean?" that might have served as an answer.
Keep it handy --- maybe somebody will actually ask that question.  Someday.

While we wait for that ................. crickets.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I was wondering why he posted the definition. I thought I missed something.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The question is if she looks skankier black or white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> is this like when that racist speaker said "There Is A White Man Stealing My Show"?


No its more like when racist white males were afraid of Black men banging their daughters and wives.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 14, 2015)

i wonder if we have an Asian version of this story happening in the east.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


She doenst look skanky as a white person or a Black person.  I think you think she looks like a skank because she embodies what keeps you up at night in cold sweats. A white woman utterly rejecting your failed culture.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Let me put it this way...If I had just returned stateside after a 3 month deployment to an area with no women, I'd have walked past her, as either a white of black woman.

I don't find her attractive at in any way


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Let me put it this way...If I had just returned stateside after a 3 month deployment to an area with no women, I'd have walked past her, as either a white of black woman.
> 
> I don't find her attractive at in any way


You do realize she wouldnt find you attractive either right?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lighten up. This is a funny story and this woman, like Woody Allen's Zelig, has no ego, in contrast to your fragile one, coupled with an inferiority complex.


Come on, even someone as humourless as you has to admit this is hilarious.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, the question is what kind of human refers to a woman as a "skank"?

It's *my* question, I oughta know what the fuck it is.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Let me put it this way...If I had just returned stateside after a 3 month deployment to an area with no women, I'd have walked past her, as either a white of black woman.
> 
> I don't find her attractive at in any way





So.... now the purpose of this goofy-ass thread is to establish "whether one finds her attractive"?
Seriously?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


She obviously skankified her hair on purpose.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I dont want to lighten up. I like being dark.  Of course this is funny. Its funny white women world wide want to be Black or have Black children. I remember when Jessica Alba was crestfallen when her DNA came back that she was like 99% european.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yammean like this?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it this way...If I had just returned stateside after a 3 month deployment to an area with no women, I'd have walked past her, as either a white of black woman.
> ...


They are just telling on themselves. Its the old hope that only ugly white women want to be with Black guys.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


How can you skankify your hair?  It conjures up images of stringy limp hair to me.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it this way...If I had just returned stateside after a 3 month deployment to an area with no women, I'd have walked past her, as either a white of black woman.
> ...




and,  of course, you missed the point.

Don't bother replying


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I wasnt looking for your point. I was making one. Thats ok but it was no bother replying.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




NO.

In fact I have a niece, quite good looking, that married a black guy.

My only problem with him he is an ex-con, busted for dealing drugs


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, she's a real beauty.  And if I became black I would be in the top 1% of negro IQ.

That, or she was trying to write a sequel to "Black Like Me" for the modern era.

Seriously, this is too funny!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow, dude misses the point hisself and then tries to pin the same on somebody else.

It's pretty fucking arrogant purporting to judge somebody on the basis of whether Numero Uno "finds her attractive".  As if anybody asked him in the first place.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Yeah, she's a real beauty.  And if I became black I would be in the top 1% of negro IQ.
> 
> That, or she was trying to write a sequel to "Black Like Me" for the modern era.
> 
> Seriously, this is too funny!


I agree its funny you think you would be top 1% of any group in IQ. 

I do think you would slightly smarter than a full blooded chimp since you are mixed with neanderthal.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So how did her attractiveness come up? You seem to have some unresolved issues over you personal life.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I agree its funny you think you would be top 1% of any group in IQ.


As with Dolezal's "beauty", none, except for yours. 

Trust me, Dolezalova would be a woofer here in the Czech Republic.

This is fun!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

This woman has some issues going on, she's a nut case.

*Did Rachel Dolezal not only fake her race, but fake 'hate crimes,' too?*

There's been a lot of _sturm und drang _stirred up over the Rachel Dolezal fakery regarding her race.  But in the background, there is a troubling issue that is going largely unreported.

Dolezal has reported several instances of "hate crimes" that police have been unable to confirm, including "hate mail" directed at the NAACP that was never sent through the regular mail and, according to postal employees, could only have been placed in the organization's post office box by someone with a key.


KXLY:

A police report raises questions about reports of threatening hate mail sent to Spokane's NAACP president. Major Crimes detectives have concluded that the mail was never processed, despite showing up in the organization's post office box.

Rachel Dolezal, president of Spokane's NAACP chapter, said she found an envelope containing threatening mail in the post office box on North Monroe in February. The 20 pages of notes included pictures and lynchings and words like "war pig."

"I was immediately struck by guns pointed towards me," Dolezal told KXLY of the pictures in February.

Spokane Police took possession of the envelope and dusted for fingerprints. Investigators then went back to the Rosewood post office where the NAACP gets its mail in a locked box.

Postal workers told detectives the envelope had not been canceled, time stamped or imprinted with the bar code that directs mail to the right destination. According to the police report, the postal inspector told detectives, "The only way this letter could have ended up in this P.O. box would be if it was placed there by someone with a key to that box or a USPS employee."

Police then interviewed the three postal employees who put mail in post office boxes and none of them remember seeing the envelope. They all said they've never seen mail end up in a box without the barcode. All three said, at the very least, they would have canceled the stamps.

The detective wrote, "I have no reason to believe any of these employees were involved in putting the letters in this post office box."

Customers who rent post office boxes are given two keys; the locks are changed every time the box changes hands.

But the story doesn't end there.  Police are also looking into several other "hate crime" incidents reported by Dolezal:

KXLY4 made a public records request, which yielded three reports.


November 2009: employees at the Human Rights Education Institute reported finding a swastika stuck to the side of the building. Police interviewed Dolezal and dusting for fingerprints, but found no match. Security cameras which operated at the facility did not record what happened and the case was closed.
April 2010: Dolezal reported someone left a vulgar and threatening phone message, saying she favored the dark-skinned students in her class over the light-skinned students. Police determined it was a one-time call and they didn't have evidence to prosecute.
June 2010: Dolezal reported finding what she believed was a rope fashioned into a noose hanging outside her Coeur d'Alene home. She told investigators she felt threatened by the noose because someone had threatened her at work about her ethnicity. Investigators talked to a neighbor who owned the property. He told them "he hung a deer up there [about a year ago] and he believes the rope is from that time." He told investigators that he mentioned that information to Dolezal. Investigators say they called Dolezal, but she never returned their call and the case was closed.
KXLY was not able to find any of the other hate crimes which Dolezal reported in North Idaho. She also reported someone placed a noose on her porch in Spokane in 2009, but no suspects were identified and the case was suspended by Spokane Police.

When reached for comment on this story, Dolezal said she is disappointed that like so many other times she reported hate crimes against her and her family that the subsequent police investigations did not result in an arrest.

So desperate was she to become a victim of white racism that she may have created these incidents to justify her blackness to herself.  At the very least, this is one disturbed woman.  And it is incomprehensible that so many on the left are encouraging her in her delusions by saying she did nothing wrong.

There's been a lot of _sturm und drang _stirred up over the Rachel Dolezal fakery regarding her race.  But in the background, there is a troubling issue that is going largely unreported.

Dolezal has reported several instances of "hate crimes" that police have been unable to confirm, including "hate mail" directed at the NAACP that was never sent through the regular mail and, according to postal employees, could only have been placed in the organization's post office box by someone with a key.

KXLY:

A police report raises questions about reports of threatening hate mail sent to Spokane's NAACP president. Major Crimes detectives have concluded that the mail was never processed, despite showing up in the organization's post office box.

Rachel Dolezal, president of Spokane's NAACP chapter, said she found an envelope containing threatening mail in the post office box on North Monroe in February. The 20 pages of notes included pictures and lynchings and words like "war pig."

"I was immediately struck by guns pointed towards me," Dolezal told KXLY of the pictures in February.

Spokane Police took possession of the envelope and dusted for fingerprints. Investigators then went back to the Rosewood post office where the NAACP gets its mail in a locked box.

Postal workers told detectives the envelope had not been canceled, time stamped or imprinted with the bar code that directs mail to the right destination. According to the police report, the postal inspector told detectives, "The only way this letter could have ended up in this P.O. box would be if it was placed there by someone with a key to that box or a USPS employee."

Police then interviewed the three postal employees who put mail in post office boxes and none of them remember seeing the envelope. They all said they've never seen mail end up in a box without the barcode. All three said, at the very least, they would have canceled the stamps.

The detective wrote, "I have no reason to believe any of these employees were involved in putting the letters in this post office box."


Blog Did Rachel Dolezal not only fake her race but fake hate crimes too


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




From YOUR post.

"Who did that? Looks to me Racheal went from a plain jane white girl to a plain jane Black woman. I admit she looks a lot better as a Black woman than a white one."

and I mentioned I didn't find her attractive as either a white, OR black, girl.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree its funny you think you would be top 1% of any group in IQ.
> ...


Your first sentence looks like monkey scribbling and doesnt make sense. What are you trying to say? 

I dont have to trust you . I've banged a couple of Czech women.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This woman has some issues going on, she's a nut case.
> 
> *Did Rachel Dolezal not only fake her race, but fake 'hate crimes,' too?*
> 
> ...


I saw the phrase "unconfirmed" in that post. I never saw anything about fake hate crimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I was replying to an idiot. No need for you be an idiot with him and get off topic.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Asc, this is funny! Even better than your jungle bunny stories!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Thanks Asc, this is funny! Even better than your jungle bunny stories!


Youre welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What a coincidence!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I know. Who would have thought you would have decided to be an idiot along with the other idiot?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




and you miss another point.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You keep assuming I am looking for one instead of making my own.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well what is your point then?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Too funny.... black NAACP leader outed as white Page 35 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Too funny.... black NAACP leader outed as white Page 35 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



No idea what that link is supposed to mean. If you're arguing the 1/32nd "rule", you've failed yet again.

IQ problem I'm beginning to suspect


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This woman has some issues going on, she's a nut case.
> 
> *Did Rachel Dolezal not only fake her race, but fake 'hate crimes,' too?*
> 
> ...


Those hate crimes were real. In her mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny.... black NAACP leader outed as white Page 35 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...


I wasnt replying to you monkey. You should really try harder to pay attention when they are teaching you to read.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny.... black NAACP leader outed as white Page 35 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...


IQ should always be suspect when dealing with black people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This woman has some issues going on, she's a nut case.
> ...



Now I see she asked her brother not to blow her cover a few years ago. This moron needs serious mental help


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What's that supposed to mean?  It takes me to a post that says threads merged by a mod.  How about you just tell us in your own words what your point is here?  Hmm? That would be nice and the not antisocial thing to do, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I agree. Your IQ when dealing with Black people drops into the negative integers.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You know, you're argument that she's black would go a lot farther if she'd had  a few baby-daddies and a bunch of little jungle bunnies.

Cheers!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Go back and read the thread. Obviously you missed the flow of conversation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Youre a monkey. I'm not arguing with you. I'm laughing at your antics.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I'm asking you to tell me what your point is.  This is a discussion board and that is what you do here.  Unless you are just trolling and you have no point which is what I would suspect from you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What do you mean by no?  I understand what you are asking. I said to go read the thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't have the time to read a 72 page thread.  How about you just say what your point is.  If you actually had one, that would be a rather simple request.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I didnt tell you to read 72 pages. Follow the conversation on the post you replied to. I dont have time to hold your hand. If you want to be part of the conversation educate yourself.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Fuck you shitlord. Stop belittling the plight of the transracial community by calling them goofy. You are dehumanizing this minority community through your bigoted language. Stop it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You think she looks better as a black woman than a white woman (which she is, BTW, a white woman)?  Is that your point?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Uhm, she is a white woman, never ever was she or never ever will she be a black woman


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No.  Maybe I should be more specific. Read post #699


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You must be white and not know what you are talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's what I said.  "(which she is, by the way, a white woman)."


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There are a thousand points in this silly thread, none of them representing any kind of Light.

I gave up trying to make any rational sense out of it back when it started. 
Just pick a tangent and roll wid it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She needs to be evaluated for mental disease...then apologize for her charade


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



What charade would that be exactly?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Honorary Black woman as well. Black in spirit and culture..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This is post #699.  




Asclepias said:


> I know. Who would have thought you would have decided to be an idiot along with the other idiot?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Good job. That was my point.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Fuck you shitlord. Stop belittling the plight of the transracial community by calling them goofy. You are dehumanizing this minority community through your bigoted language. Stop it.


Excellent! This is really funny and bears repeating!

Kudos!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I agree. Your IQ when dealing with Black people drops into the *negative integers.*


*Sounds racist to me! *


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's obvious, are you stupid or playing a stupid game you can't possibly win?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Your IQ when dealing with Black people drops into the *negative integers.*
> ...


Nothing racist about letting you monkeys know your IQ level.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No. She is just black


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Get that Honorary Black shit out of here. You sound like a fucking nazi.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



So you can't articulate it.

Thanks, that's _exactly _what I was going for.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Get that Honorary Black shit out of here. You sound like a fucking nazi.


You sound like a simian/troglodyte hybrid. She is definitely an Honorary Black person.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Get that Honorary Black shit out of here. You sound like a fucking nazi.
> ...


Honorary implies she isn't really black. Who the fuck are you to say her self identification isn't valid you racist fuckface?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Let me help you out dumb ass, she is not black, never was black and never will be black. Take your "honorary" spin and deflecting BS and peddle it somewhere else.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Another dumb white racist that thinks they know what being Black is. You cant make funny stuff like this.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And how does that constitute a "charade"?

Here's a guy acting all black an shit... did he need to apologize too?.





​More basically why are you all hung up on skin color?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Give it up, tool. Now you're just being ignorant. She's no more black than you are intelligent. In fact you both having something in common in that regard, you're pretending


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Youre just being white and idiotic. You white racists amuse me though.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


How is he "acting black"? Dancing? Singing? If you dance or sing youre acting black? Is this the moronic position you are taking? I already know how you will answer, because you are predictable and stupid. Needless to say, when you give your predictable stupid answer, im going to make you look like a fool. I just thought I would make sure you knew what you were in for. Ok, proceed.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Both singing _and _dancing actually.

I asked the poster what the "charade" was and all she could sputter out was "she is not black, never was black and never will be black".  

And neither was Elvis.

Again, not that that matters to anybody who's not obsessed with skin color.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ...
> 
> Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren a US Senator claims to be a Native American with zero evidence.
> 
> ...



Rachel Dolezal claimed to have always been black.

Caitlyn Jenner never claimed to have never had a penis.


I have no problem with someone who was born to Caucasian parents trying to pass themselves off as African American without denying they were born white. White rappers do that shit all the time.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I predicted stupidity from you, but I couldn't have imagined that you would actually claim that "singing and dancing" is acting black. What the fuck!!!?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Figures an idiot like you doesnt know Elvis got his style from Black entertainers. Damn you are a dumb little monkey! 

Emenem is a modern day Elvis.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Sorry if I posted over your head.  Didn't realize you know less-than-nothing about music.

Guess I shouldn't bring up Jimmie Rodgers, the "father of country music", whose 1920s work was considered "****** music".

Let alone the entire genre of blues, which as we all know was invented by Eric Clapton in 1967.

Perhaps you should go get a edumacation so you can participate here.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't see how any if this really matters at all.​



Stop the presses !


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is too funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.
White privilege is so powerful now, that we can now be a black leader whenever we choose.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So let me get this straight. You interpreted me saying: * "She has harmed the NAACP and made a mockery of herself" * as meaning that I believed only persons of color could be members of the NAACP ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



More like a white woman, wanting to up her victimhood cred.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



His question begs whether he is simply retarded, or just here to throw manure and waste the boards bandwidth.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Keep laughing, it only makes you the one who appears foolish.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2015)

LOL The left as went over the brink of stupid....MSNBC now asks  if it's possible she really is black. Oh me achin ribs


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Did you come here straight from Special class or what?  For the third time, yes.  That's what you wrote, and it ain't going away.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So you can't articulate it either.
That's why I inquired at the beginnning what the issue is here. Eight hundred posts later, nobody knows.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm not a racist. I know and deal with a lot of black people in my business. Lots of good educated hard working families. None of those craps that you deal with about blacks. I'm very surprised that they cannot find a black leaders for NAACP instead of this controversy. Are we running out of qualified blacks. Her parents both spoke to CNN that she is white what else to prove. She is white period.


----------



## jillian (Jun 14, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!



why is it "funny"?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, then I'm sorry that you've errored in your interpretation.

If you'd like, you can always go further back in this thread and read where I was aware that there was no requirement to be a person of color to belong to the NAACP.

Sooooooooooooo, just for the record, since you seem to need to hear something repeatedly before it sinks in.

I* DigitalDrifter*, a conservative of the USMB hereby declare, that for many MANY years, have been aware that being a person of color is NOT a requirement to be a member of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...









Why oh why, did I ever begin reading this lunatics posts ?!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## percysunshine (Jun 14, 2015)

.

Why is it when people of the political left get caught lying, their street cred goes up with the progressive community? It is almost a rite of passage or something. Denying it after getting caught makes it even better for their reputation.

Weird.

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey... lighten-up, Jim... she just be passin'...


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


THERE we go. THAT is what I was waiting for. Predictable and stupid, just as I said.

OK, so if Elvis singing the blues is him acting black (because black people invented the blues), then any black person driving a car is acting white, because a white person invented it. Black pilot? Hes pretending to be white. Black basketball players? A white man invented basketball, so they are pretending to be white.

Look at BB King pretending to be white. The electric guitar was invented by a white person. Hes pretending to be white.







Do you see how fucking stupid your position is now? Youve got to be a legendary retard to compare what Elvis did, to what Rachel Dolezal did.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> Why is it when people of the political left get caught lying, their street cred goes up with the progressive community? It is almost a rite of passage or something. Denying it after getting caught makes it even better for their reputation.
> 
> ...



And just wait, once it's all said and done I won't be the least bit surprised that in this 'up is down' America of today, this woman will end up being portrayed as the victim, and her parents and anyone else who "outed" or who has directed criticism towards her, will be the evil monsters who must be shamed, silenced and driven out of our society altogether.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 14, 2015)

She's cancelled the Monday meeting.

*Spokane NAACP leader cancels meeting amid furor*

*



			SPOKANE, Wash. (AP) — The leader of the Spokane NAACP, Rachel Dolezal, has canceled a chapter meeting Monday where she was expected to speak about the furor sparked over her racial identity.


Her parents have said the 37-year-old activist has falsely portrayed herself as black for years.

Dolezal sent out an email Sunday canceling the monthly membership meeting "due to the need to continue discussion with regional and national NAACP leaders."

Shortly after her announcement, the head of the chapter's executive committee, Lawrence Burnley, questioned whether Dolezal had the right to arbitrarily cancel the meeting, KREM-TV in Spokane (NAACP leader Dolezal cancels chapter meeting ) reported, quoting an email thread mailed to NAACP members.

"I don't see any language in the by-laws that empowers you, or any one member, to arbitrarily cancel/postpone tomorrow's meeting," Burnley wrote in his email Sunday.

Some are planning a demonstration Monday night calling for Dolezal to step down.

Kitara Johnson, a member of the chapter, organized an online petition calling for Dolezal to take a leave of absence.

"It's not about race, it's about integrity," she said. "If you're a leader, you have to have integrity. She clearly lacks integrity. The other piece is credibility."

Johnson said she and others plan to peacefully protest outside Monday's membership meeting, but they will not attend the meeting.

Attempts to reach Dolezal by telephone were unsuccessful Sunday.

Dolezal was elected president of the local NAACP chapter about six months ago, The Spokesman-Review reported.

The NAACP issued a statement Friday supporting Dolezal, who has been a longtime figure in Spokane's human-rights community and teaches African studies to college students.

Ruthanne Dolezal said the family's ancestry is Czech, Swedish and German, with a trace of Native American heritage. She produced a copy of her daughter's Montana birth certificate listing herself and Larry Dolezal as Rachel's parents.

The city of Spokane is investigating whether Dolezal lied about her ethnicity when she applied to be on the police board. Police on Friday said they were suspending investigations into racial-harassment complaints filed by Dolezal, including one from earlier this year in which she said she received hate mail at her office.

Dolezal had said in a statement Friday that she would address the controversy at Monday's meeting.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Spokane NAACP leader cancels meeting amid furor - Yahoo News*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh I will keep laughing. If I look foolish to you then I know I am on the right track. Thanks.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You said that the first time.  Why do you keep bringing it back up?  Trying to convince yourself?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



It matters because when you can't articulate your point, it's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.  Which you've also confirmed several times.  Enough, we get it.  I could see that when this thread opened.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


An emoticon is the best defense you could muster after looking like a fucking idiot?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You lack the character and class to admit your mistake.
I'm done wasting my time with your trollish behavior.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Who dat ?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



Why do people think Jon Stewart is funny?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Who dat ?


You almost made me spit out my coffee....

.


----------



## jillian (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


 Because he is. That doesn't explain why one would find this story funny.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Because he is. That doesn't explain why one would find this story funny.


Jon Stewart is just another lefty Juden comedian.    .....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2015)

Darn whites, always wanting what the other colored guy has.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No he is not, which is the point, everyone has a different opinion on what they think is funny. To some this is funny, to some Stewart is funny, I find neither funny.


----------



## jillian (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes he is. If he weren't, his show wouldn't have lasted. 

Your comparison is misguided. 

Perhaps it's the rightwing sense of what's funny that is warped.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

Blonde Caucasions.........the new black. Now, datz funny.......


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No it is an opinion, you think he is funny and I don't. Both are opinions. I don't find the movie Dumb and Dumber, however I like Happy Gilmore.

Not everyone has the same sense of humor. It is all opinion. That is why we have a variety, what is funny to you may or may not be to me.

Do like your jab at the right. Pretty snitty.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Perhaps the only thing lamer than not being able to articulate what the fuck your point is...
... is coming back over and over to_ remind everybody_ that you can't articulate what the fuck your point is.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




"The electric guitar was invented by a white person.  Hes [sic] pretending to be white"  

Cue photo of B. B. King inventing a guitar.....
Pretty fucking pathetic.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You're a moron. People on the right and left are laughing their collective asses off at this story.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL and the hits keep coming. 

*This May Be One of the ‘Best Political Photos’ Ever Because of the Book Rachel Dolezal is Holding*
White NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal has already had her share of fascinating moments during her brief national whirlwind of irony.

After being outed as “white,” she became the subject of a top-trending Twitter hashtag #AskRachel, as well as countless memes.

It’s not completely clear if this should be added to the colossal list of already famous memes, or if it is one of those things that should have tipped us off that the Spokane, Washington NAACP chapter head was not all she was ‘blacked up to be.’





This May Be One of the Best Political Photos Ever Because of the Book Rachel Dolezal is Holding


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

Her parents are lucky. She'll have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Her parents are lucky. She'll have nothing to do with them.


They must not think that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL and the hits keep coming.
> 
> *This May Be One of the ‘Best Political Photos’ Ever Because of the Book Rachel Dolezal is Holding*
> White NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal has already had her share of fascinating moments during her brief national whirlwind of irony.
> ...


Now thats funny.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

A white person telling blacks how to act and the NAACP rubber-stamps it. Now, that's priceless.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> A white person telling blacks how to act and the NAACP rubber-stamps it. Now, that's priceless.


No stupid. The book is telling people. She didnt write it. Also the book is not even serious. Its funny.


----------



## LOki (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Can you explain what's funny about it?

This was your thread -- your title is "Black NAACP Leader Outed as White".  I take it you believe you have to be black to be associated with the NAACP?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > A white person telling blacks how to act and the NAACP rubber-stamps it. Now, that's priceless.
> ...



Idiot-savant........no shit....but she is promoting it!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Why wouldnt she promote it dummy? Its a humorous book and actually geared toward people that are not Black. Oh. I forgot you didnt get educated enough to do things like read books.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

NAACP has announced she has resigned.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NAACP has announced she has resigned.



--- that's a good thing?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NAACP has announced she has resigned.
> ...


To racists its a good thing.  That wont stop her from continuing her good work though. This woman is a true asset.

Spokane NAACP - Dear Executive Committee and NAACP... Facebook

"Please know I will never stop fighting for human rights and will do everything in my power to help and assist, whether it means stepping up or stepping down, because this is not about me. It's about justice. This is not me quitting; this is a continuum. It's about moving the cause of human rights and the Black Liberation Movement along the continuum from Resistance to Chattel Slavery to Abolition to Defiance of Jim Crow to the building of Black Wall Street to the Civil Rights and Black Power Movement to the ‪#‎BlackLivesMatter‬ movement and into a future of self-determination and empowerment."


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



She's white, I'm white...how does that make me a racist? Dumb ass


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, she's stepped down. As a leader, it's the right thing to do, in fact it's the only thing to do.



> Rachel Dolezal resigns as leader from NAACP Spokane chapter



Rachel Dolezal resigns as leader from NAACP s Spokane chapter - Yahoo News


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's gotta be the most bizarre logical leap I've read since the last Special Ed post ...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep, she's stepped down. As a leader, it's the right thing to do, in fact it's the only thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you explain why?
Oh wait, look who I'm asking...


----------



## jillian (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'm hardly a moron. Perhaps you shouldn't measure me by your own limited intellect. 

I'm not laughing. And neither is anyone else who isn't a partisan rightwing hack. Most people find it strange and don't understand why she did what she did. Me? I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if she'll go back to being white, or at least not "froing" her hair now.

This is pretty goddamned funny!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Because you hate that she has rejected your white race in preference for the Black one. It angers you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well going around calling someone a racist because some idiot got caught pretending to be black isn't real bright. She made her own bed, let her sleep in it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL I don't hate anything, toad. I think it's all hilarious. You're the moron calling people racist because some idiot got caught doing something REALLY stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I wonder if she'll go back to being white, or at least not "froing" her hair now.
> 
> This is pretty goddamned funny!


Honorary Black woman for life in regards to race. No she will never go back to being white. She rejected that long ago. I'm very impressed with her knowledge.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Of course you hate it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if she'll go back to being white, or at least not "froing" her hair now.
> ...



LMAO @ "honorary black woman" This is too fucking funny.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Dont be mad.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bitch please, the moron got caught lying, living a lie and it's priceless. A week from now nobody will care about the sorry lying crunt


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her "preference" is to gain the power of victimhood. It's amazing to me you guys can't see this.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can go back to ignore, child. It makes no difference to me what so ever. Dumb ass


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Sure. OK.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

Imagine having to spin/deflect for this woman.

She wants so badly to be a victim, so look at what she chooses to do.

Yikes.  Ugly.  Funny, but ugly.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Sure. I can tell.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


She didnt look much like a victim to me. She was employed and a college professor. Its amazing you guys cant see this.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ignored, as usual you bring nothing to the table, except your childish emoticons. It reveals your small mind. Bye dumb ass


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Imagine having to spin/deflect for this woman.
> 
> She wants so badly to be a victim, so look at what she chooses to do.
> 
> ...


She chose to reject your sordid culture. Dont be mad at her.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I already asked you not to be mad.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still laughing  @ "honorary black woman", you left loons are too fucking stupid to live.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm still laughing  @ "honorary black woman", you left loons are too fucking stupid to live.


We all know you are really crying.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm noticing a trend LMAO


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm still laughing  @ "honorary black woman", you left loons are too fucking stupid to live.


It's always a hoot when their PC and Identity Politics comes back to bite 'em.

They get very nasty when that happens, and that's when the goofy stuff starts.

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still laughing  @ "honorary black woman", you left loons are too fucking stupid to live.
> ...



LOL The loony left is always scrambling to cover their lunacy


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

This woman is a gem. More whites need to emulate her spirit.

Spokane NAACP - Dear Executive Committee and NAACP... Facebook


"Please know I will never stop fighting for human rights and will do everything in my power to help and assist, whether it means stepping up or stepping down, because this is not about me. It's about justice. This is not me quitting; this is a continuum. It's about moving the cause of human rights and the Black Liberation Movement along the continuum from Resistance to Chattel Slavery to Abolition to Defiance of Jim Crow to the building of Black Wall Street to the Civil Rights and Black Power Movement to the ‪#‎BlackLivesMatter‬ movement and into a future of self-determination and empowerment."


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

After statements over the weekend, the NAACP asked her to resign or they would remove her.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still laughing  @ "honorary black woman", you left loons are too fucking stupid to live.
> ...



Who exactly is "playing identity politics" in a thread agonizing over skin color?
That's why I don't get this thread.

Bo hit it on the head back in post 35:



boedicca said:


> It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.



Indeed it does.  SMH...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> This woman is a gem. More whites need to emulate her spirit.
> 
> Spokane NAACP - Dear Executive Committee and NAACP... Facebook
> 
> ...



Sorry lying and misrepresenting myself is not a character value I want to emulate.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> This woman is a gem. More whites need to emulate her spirit.
> 
> Spokane NAACP - Dear Executive Committee and NAACP... Facebook
> 
> ...


OK, but at least get rid of the fro and the tanning salon.

This came on the Czech news today. Fun for everyone all over the world!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Uh oh.....lying does have consequences .....

The city of Spokane is investigating whether Dolezal lied about her ethnicity when she applied to be on the police board

Well if she checked the box that said black yeah she lied LMAO


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Who called who a "racist"?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a gem. More whites need to emulate her spirit.
> ...


She looks better as a light skinned Black woman. I say keep the look.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


A woman says she's a different race, she quits an organization that is based specifically on race, an entire end of the political spectrum divides people by race by using hyphenation, and you're calling reaction to* this *absurd.

Thanks, this just gets better.  

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a gem. More whites need to emulate her spirit.
> ...


I said her spirit. Her spirit is the same as a true freedom fighter.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Obviously there are a lot of people that are finding this hilarious. ..no? Come on, it's freaking funny. You have a white lady who fooled everyone about being black. That in it of itself is funny. What makes this really funny is how she was able to fool people enough to be considered one of the prominent black leaders of that comunity.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When did she say she was a different race?  No one has been able to quote her saying she was African American.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I guess she had to color herself. I mean it is the NAACP.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I wonder how much she spent on spray tan over the years


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Co-founded by whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Does that mean you dont have a quote?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not to mention the fortune in curly perms.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

People, just stop trying to spin this for her.

This is getting embarrassing.

Just stop.

,


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine having to spin/deflect for this woman.
> ...



She was tired of being portrayed as being nothing more than part of the "white privilege" majority.
Being something else, opens up not only a world where she would be seen as a victim, but a world where her thoughts and feelings are taken more seriously, not only by her peers, but academic employers, and civic leaders.
Had she been able to continue to pull this off, she would have rose in the ranks, not only in the NAACP, but more importantly academia, and in whatever state and munincipality she chose to live in.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> People, just stop trying to spin this for her.
> 
> This is getting embarrassing.
> 
> ...


I guess that means you dont have a quote of her saying she was African American?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There's nothing I can say to you.

I'm just a little surprised you're even doing this.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When did she tell you this? Thats not what I read from her statement.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So you admit you lied when you claimed she said she was a different race?

Why are you surprised? Shes on my side.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course, no one in her shoes would ever admit to this. Probably not even to themselves.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

jillian said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Trust me I've been reading your posts for a few years - you are nothing short of a moron. There is nothing political about this story whatsoever. You are the only poster that is trying to make it political. ..that is because...well..you are a mindless hack.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So you admit you really dont know what youre talking about?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



-- still waiting to actually see this...



Mac1958 said:


> , she quits an organization that is based specifically on race



--- still waiting to see this too, where NAACP requires its members to be black.

To the contrary, from a link given early in this thread:

According to James Wilburn, the past president of the Spokane chapter of the NAACP, being a person of color is not a requirement to become president of that organization.

"It is traditional to have a person of color in that position, but that hasn't always been the case in Spokane," Wilburn said, adding that a woman of European descent was elected president of the organization in the 1990s.  In fact, Wilburn said, at least half - if not a majority - of the Spokane Chapter members are of European descent.​Doesn't seem to support the meme.  And every time I inquire about this, the inquiree runs away.



Mac1958 said:


> , an entire end of the political spectrum divides people by race by using hyphenation



Contemporary language is determined by popular use, not political spectra.



Mac1958 said:


> , and you're calling reaction to* this *absurd.
> 
> Thanks, this just gets better.



It might get better if you can quote me on "absurd".  I don't have enough info to judge that.  I have yet to see anyone explain what the skin issue is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

You really would think these folks would just avoid the thread and the topic.

Just talk about other stuff.

Wow.

.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Then what IS it about?  Still waiting on that question about your title here...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can't see it, because you are already part of the victim class, and are incapable of understanding.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> You really would think these folks would just avoid the thread and the topic.
> 
> Just talk about other stuff.
> 
> ...


I wondered the same thing about you guys. I wouldnt show how angry i was about her rejecting you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

"But Dolozel, in her TV interview, didn’t hesitate when asked asked if she identified herself as African-American despite her family tree.

“I don’t like the term African-American,” she said. “I prefer black. If it was asked, I would definitely say I do consider myself to be black.”

NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal lied about being black - NY Daily News


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes I can see you dont know what you are talking about. I dont have to be in any class to see that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > You really would think these folks would just avoid the thread and the topic.
> ...


This is a damaged individual and you're claiming her in a feeble attempt to spin the story in your favor.

Amazing that you'd think that you can get away with this.

A little disappointing.  I guess that's how ideology distorts thought processes.

.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I answered your question.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



"She was tired of being portrayed as being nothing more than part of the "white privilege" majority"
Why don't you explain 'white privilege' to white children living in poverty?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> "But Dolozel, in her TV interview, didn’t hesitate when asked asked if she identified herself as African-American despite her family tree.
> 
> “I don’t like the term African-American,” she said. “I prefer black. If it was asked, I would definitely say I do consider myself to be black.”
> 
> NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal lied about being black - NY Daily News


Here she is claiming the Black culture.  Two thumbs up for this lady.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Easy. Laziness. White privilege doesnt come and get you out of the bed and hand you the keys to your new Bentley. You have to work for it. White privilege is access not a guarantee.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> "But Dolozel, in her TV interview, didn’t hesitate when asked asked if she identified herself as African-American despite her family tree.
> 
> “I don’t like the term African-American,” she said. “I prefer black. If it was asked, I would definitely say I do consider myself to be black.”
> 
> NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal lied about being black - NY Daily News



*Rachel Dolezal (2014) | Talking about her experience as a "black woman" *
Rachel Dolezal 2014 Talking about her experience as a black woman part 3 - YouTube


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Why is it amazing I accept her and know I can get away with it? Did you think you controlled what I accepted?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Where is it then?

To review: the question was, do you believe the NAACP requires its members to be black?

That's a yes or no.  Is it inconvenient?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How do you know? She lies and misrepresents herself. I bet she doesn't even know her own spirit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


How do I know? Have you read this womans accomplishments as a freedom fighter?  Shes a professor at a university on AA and the Black Diaspora. This woman is a true gem.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Amazing it goes right over your ahead, but then again as I just pointed out, as a minority you are blind to what's going on here.
One of the fastest ways to rise in the ranks of academia and political activism, is to be an outspoken person who has lived a life of oppression.
This is really what has motivated this woman. Before the cat was let out of the bag, Rachel had a position of power, of importance, a position where the entire left, both minorities, and white liberals, looked up to her, sought her advice, listened to her teachings, and could see her as not only a person who was talking the talk, but was walking it personally as well.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > "But Dolozel, in her TV interview, didn’t hesitate when asked asked if she identified herself as African-American despite her family tree.
> ...


Fascinating, because blacks never say what it's like to be black. Much better to have a white woman explain it. LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > "But Dolozel, in her TV interview, didn’t hesitate when asked asked if she identified herself as African-American despite her family tree.
> ...


Thanks for linking to this. Raises my admiration for her.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Just listening to her was painful.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Of course not, although I would think most heads of chapters aren't crackers.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


BS. With her wealth of knowledge people would have looked up to her regardless. Youre just upset because of the rejection. Its OK but just know I know.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting that.  I knew you would tell the truth eventually.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Then how do you explain your title, "Black NAACP Leader *OUTED *as White"?

If it's not a requisite qualification --- then what's the "outing"?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's right there in front of you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I agree. Your resentment is obviously right there in front of me. Thats why I told you I know.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You are a pompous gasbag who knows absolutely nothing about poverty.. 
I work with families who have lost everything because of accidents, illnesses, etc. and they are not lazy.  They were caught in circumstances which proved to be beyond their control.
The vicissitudes of life can visit anyone at anytime.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The outing is because everyone knew her as black, which is why I referred to her as black in the title.  Are you really this retarded?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did she write her accomplishments? 

She is not a professor.

EWU releases statement on Rachel Dolezal Spokane - KXLY.com

FTA:
"Since 2010, Rachel Dolezal has been hired at Eastern Washington University on a quarter by quarter basis as an instructor in the Africana Education program. This is a part-time position to address program needs. Dolezal is not a professor. The University does not feel it is appropriate to comment on issues involving her personal life. The university does not publicly discuss personnel issues."


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Thats odd because they have her page up and lists her as a professor.

Professor Rachel Dole al

"holds her Master’s degree from Howard University *and is a professor in the Africana Studies Program at Eastern Washington University*. Doležal has taught African and African American Art History, African History, African American Culture, The Black Woman’s Struggle, and Intro to Africana Studies at EWU. "

Eastern Washington is pretty to close to idaho and the feral monkeys over there must be trying to sabotage her.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 15, 2015)

I read on the _National Inquirer_  that Rachel Dolezal saw the movie Tropic Thunder dozens of times and Robert Downy Jr's roles gave her ideas!


 
Now that's dedication to a cause that just plain went a little too far.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Looks like everyone is distancing themselves from the liar.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



You really need me to lead you by the hand here?

If NAACP _does not require its people to be black_ -- which you just agreed, they do not (which is correct) --- then *how *is it an "outing"?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Looks like they are resorting to lying in order to do it.  Ironic huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Rocko is full of weird and fantastical ideas about things.He may not even know what "outing" means


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not really, she created the mess with her deceit, the woman may have had good intentions but she royally screwed up and falsifying records to make gains is wrong.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not a resentment at all, in fact it's almost admiration I now have for her.
 I'm really seeing it now, at first, I was totally disgusted with her. I saw nothing more than a white Uncle Tom.
Now however, I'm completely enlightened.
She was able to see where she could manipulate a system, that would allow her to be personally empowered.
Being a woman was one thing, but being a woman of color opened doors unatainable before.
She took the initiative, pulled the wool over everyone's eyes, and became a very important person throughout academia and throughout the local government power structure.
Her future would have been filled with power.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I _knew _I had this sigline for a reason...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


That still doesnt explain how EWU has her listed as a professor but are now lying and saying she isnt.  Its amazing you dont think thats the very definition of irony.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



_*Where *_were records "falsified to make gains"? 
Do you know, or are you just repeating a meme?

Remember Elizabeth Warren....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because she is white.   She is not black, she is white, living as black.  Thus, when this came to light she was 'outed'.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow you really are that stupid,  huh? Paint chips or just paint fumes? 

Everyone knew the bitch to be black..she got outed as a white..not that difficult.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Thanks man..what a dumbass, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Sounds like a nice fable. I still see that you are full of resentment with her rejection of the white culture as you admitted.  If she wanted to manipulate the system she would have just stayed white. White privilege coupled with AA would have put her on top of the world in no time flat. Instead she chose to let people believe she was Black putting many obstacles in her path immediately.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



The question is -- _how_ is this an "outing"? 
We already established being black is not a prerequisite.  Where's the scandal?

Could it be the feeders of this thread are simply obsessed with skin color?  Is that all there is to it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The whole issue is her lying on an employment app. The city of Spokane, EWU, need to decide how to handle her.

When you lie and get caught, you often put your future in other's hands. The NAACP has gotten rid of her and I expect EWU and the city will also rid themselves of her. Then she can get picked up by some liberal organization and move on.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Imagine losing everything and being Black? Stop whining. White people are lazy if they are in poverty.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What kind of employment app requires an applicant to be black?

Here we go again... spin cycle...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She did much better as a black than she ever could as a white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You keep deflecting regarding the point I brought up. You said she wasnt a professor. Obviously she is. EWU lied and said she wasnt. What gives?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The same as xx person who is gay "comes out" and lets the world know they are gay.  In this instance, she didn't chose to be outed, she was found out.  Rachel Dolezal is the one obsessed with skin color.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Wait a minute ... if she believes she was born the wrong skin color and self-identifies as black, why can't she fill out black?  For that matter, why can't anyone do this?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That was funny. I think you meant she did much better for Blacks as she ever could have as a white.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

If Obie had a white daughter, she would look just like her!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Speaking of spin cycle, where did I say the applicant had to be black?


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Obama did when he filled out the census.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



She seems to be.  But are not those who actually put time into figuring this out also so obsessed?
What the fuck difference does it make?   NAACP _does not require its people to be black_.  We already know that.  If it did you could claim a deception.

But it doesn't.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> If Obie had a white daughter, she would look just like her!



Ron Howard is already white. That was a dumb comment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Call EWU and ask, how the hell would I know? I don't work at or own the university. 

It doesn't make a difference, lying on an employment app can get you fired.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I already bolded it for you.  "Lying on an employment app".  It's still sitting there.
You also posted, "falsifying records to make gains".  Still waiting on that one too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Obama marked that he was Black. Since he is Black why do you think he feels he was born the wrong skin color?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You posted the lie. That makes you responsible for explaining it.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Because he's half white, so his lie was a lie by omission.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Half white doesnt make you not Black. Your belief that he is lying is pretty stupid.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She was living her life as a black person.  No different than a male living their life as a female.   Either both are ok or neither are ok.  Can't have one be fine and the other be whack-o.  Those claiming deception do so because she isn't black, just as a male is not a female . . . no matter how much they feel/want/wish/alter themselves to be.  

She brings up an interesting thing, though.  What is to stop anyone from "self-identifying" as a race/gender/species different from the one we're born into?  Who is to say one is crazy but another is not?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



BINGO.  Post 903 Confirmed.

You just can't bring yourself to admit it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



His lies are because he opens his fucking mouth.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Half white doesn't make you not white. Your belief that you are smart is pretty absurd.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Half white also doesn't make one black, it makes them bi-racial.  Claiming anything else is a lie.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

So, if I feel that I am a dog, should I legally be able to go around pissing on fire hydrants?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Actually it does. Black genes are dominant. Of course I'm easily smarter than you.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I'd say that's a _hell_ of a lot different.  I can interact with black culture, white culture, or both, but you won't find me using the ladies' room.  Entirely different thing.



Zoom-boing said:


> are ok or neither are ok.  Can't have one be fine and the other be whack-o.  Those claiming deception do so because she isn't black, just as a male is not a female . . . no matter how much they feel/want/wish/alter themselves to be.
> 
> She brings up an interesting thing, though.  What is to stop anyone from "self-identifying" as a race/gender/species different from the one we're born into?  Who is to say one is crazy but another is not?



Relevant somewhere else perhaps but in this case -- it's got nothing to do with what NAACP requires.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> So, if I feel that I am a dog, should I legally be able to go around pissing on fire hydrants?



Exactly!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


It makes you Black if you are half Black.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > She was living her life as a black person.  No different than a male living their life as a female.   Either both
> ...



How?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




If you insist that half-white and half-black can be claimed as just black, then it can also be claimed as just white.  Both are incorrect.  What it makes one is bi-racial, regardless of what one claims.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I posted a link from a news link that EWU made a statement claiming she wasn't a professor. You posted another source from the EWU website. 

I'm not responsible for what others say. Hell, according to you I may be a freedom fighter so all lies are ok.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Good luck trying to get the dickhead ever to admit he is wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I fleshed out the post to elaborate.  "Living as a black person" (while white) is crossing cultures.  Living as a female (while male, or vice versa) is crossing _genders_.  Much more complex.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Amazing how that dominance never translated into technological advancement, the building of advanced civilizations, or geopolitical influence. One wonders where you spear chuckers would be if white people didn't rescue you from the moors of your interminable, primitive, pointless existence.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



No it cant be claimed as just white. Black genes are dominant.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


My link is older than their statement. Obviously they lied about her not being a professor.

You may not be responsible for what they say but if you submit the lie trying to refute my post you need to explain it.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hey, at least you're no longer alone in being unable to articulate what the point is.

I don't think you thought this through.  You kept yammering (three times) about how you were NOT implying the NAACP requires its members to be black, and yet earlier here you said:




DigitalDrifter said:


> If she did it as a way of swindling the NAACP, then I really don't give a fuck.



Oopsies.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You posted after me and you refuted my claim, so I don't need to explain squat.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Born one xx (race, gender, species, whatever) but believing/living/changing one's appearance to reflect what they "feel" or "believe" they are.  Both are complex.  Are both sane or are both a little loose in the thinking though?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Dominance has nothing to do with technology. No technology in the world last longer than genes.Those genes introduced whites to civilization and established the foundation that whites needed. If white people had not "rescued" us. We would still be leading the world in areas that matter like education and general civilization without poisoning or having the ability to blow the world apart.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No you posted in reply to my statement in post #874 stating she was a professor. Get your story straight and stop lying.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wrong.  If you claim a half/half as black you can claim a half/half as white.  Regardless of looks, genetic make up is still half and half.  obama isn't black, he's bi-racial ... no matter that he 'claims' differently.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Wrong. If you have Black in you then you are Black.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


_
Everyone_ adopts appearance changes to reflect what they feel or do, or would like to be.  We've noted Elvis adopting black dance moves and enunciation... baseball fans wearing jerseys with a player's name on them... Bo Derek in cornrows... Vanilla Ice with whatever his hangup is...

Here's a guy who's a rich, successful recording artist, songwriter actor ---




​-- None of us really believe Tom Waits is a hobo who lives on the street.

I'm just not seeing a lot of distinction between those and this.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And then you refuted that post.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


With proof you lied. So why did you lie?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Here's the base question:
_*Why is it so vitally important to split these hairs?*_


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ha ha! You really think you lead the world in education and civilization?  White people have ruled the earth for the entire history of man....all the way down to the woman I married ruling my house. 

Face it, your race and mine are in the same boat.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Butthurt.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you are bi (or multi) racial.   No matter how much you claim otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You may hate yourself and your race but I am proud of both of our races.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No actually i'm not. No white boy tells me what I am and actually expects me to accept it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I did lie, I posted a link to an article, good grief. Last night you posted someone shot 60% from the field and later corrected it to 44%. It didn't mean you lied, it meant you made a mistake.  I posted a news story that showed EWU lied.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I love my race. I love what white people did for my race and yours too. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be back in the motherland living in piss poor poverty in a shanty shack wondering when a Sunni militia warlord is going to wipe out your family. That's what it's like where your race rules.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not talking about adopting things of other cultures .. like Elvis and black dance moves.  Talking about a person who believes they were born into the wrong gender is no different than someone who believes they were born into the wrong skin color ... or species ... or whatever.  Either these people are openly accepted for what they 'believe' they are, or these people have something else going on upstairs and need help.  All I'm saying is anyone giving this woman grief about her self-identifying as black must also give grief to say, Bruce Jenner re: his gender.  Which leads to the interesting question of what is to stop someone from filling out a form with a different race/gender if that's how they 'feel' inside?  Who is to say they're wrong?  At what point does this all cross the line?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Well thats all you had to say in the first place instead of keeping up the charade and deflecting. Thats why I called you a liar. You were going along with the lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


See thats the difference. White people did nothing for my race. My race did something for them and paid dearly for it. Yes I would rather be back in the Motherland. Making plans to be there in my old age.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes you actually are, I don't care what you "accept" or not.   If you're black and any other race, you're bi/multi racial.  Too bad for you that you don't like that. Call yourself black all day long ... you're not.  You're a mix.


----------



## jillian (Jun 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



nah...no bigotry on this board. nope... nada.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I tried, not my fault you can't comprehend what I write, and perhaps I didn't write it correctly. I have no reason why they stated two different versions.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No actually I am not. If you have Black in you then you are Black Its not up for discussion. If you cant deal with it then thats your issue.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



She represented herself to them as being black, she made a mockery of the organization by pretending to be black. They believed she was black, and were deceived. 

Nowhere there do I make the claim a person needs to be black to be a member. Please stop misrepresenting my comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Where did you do anything other than deflect?  A simple admission that there was a conflict would have been simply to state.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Disease ridden water, ethnic cleansing, no plumbing, what's there not to love?  Maybe you can go to Mogadishu and establish yourself as a warlord and make the UN's top ten most wanted for killing and raping your fellow blacks. I can easily see a man with no moral compass such as yourself doing that.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The scandal, it would seem, is a white woman living a lie.  She disrespected her mother by standing beside a black man and calling him her father.  She has denied her parents, and believe me, that in itself contains deep seated problems.
If she felt she identified with the black culture, she should have said so instead of lying.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The white man has you brianwashed pretty good. I feel sad for you. Youre like a child with your naivety.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're an apathetic idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


That is what she said. She said she would ID herself as Black.  If she is estranged from her parents and feels the Black man is her father how is that a lie?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, I'm happily submissive to my white wife. Ignorance is bliss, my friend!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Compliments dont work with me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No actually I am not. If you have Black in you then you are Black Its not up for discussion.* If you cant deal with it then thats your issue*.



It makes one a mix and not black  ... _no matter what one claims. _ Don't feel bad, lots of people like that in the world. 

The bolded?  Irony is not just the opposite of wrinkly.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



At least you admit you are ignorant and blissful about that reality.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




IMO, Identity Politics has not only jumped the shark, but has been devoured by the beast to boot.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No actually I am not. If you have Black in you then you are Black Its not up for discussion.* If you cant deal with it then thats your issue*.
> ...


Sorry. It makes one Black. Black genes are dominant.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Black conservative radio host nails it perfectly....

Larry Elder 

✔@larryelder
NAACP backs #RachelDolezal. Black conservatives who "try to be white"=Uncle Toms. White leftist lying about being black=keepin' it real.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Fine -- then if they DO NOT require a member to be black --- how does it "swindle" the NAACP??  How does it "make a mockery" of them -- _if it's not a prerequisite_??

On Planet Bizarro where the NAACP _does _require black for membership (and where such terms have concrete definitions) and she claimed to be black and then is proven to be white.... on that planet it matters.

How does it work on this one?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Black conservative radio host nails it perfectly....
> 
> Larry Elder
> 
> ...


Somebody doesnt seem to know what Uncle Tom means. White people make me laugh when they cant correctly translate Black idioms.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



That's the only answer offered that makes sense.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, it makes one bi/multi racial.  You can claim it makes one 'just black' till the cows come home, it doesn't change the fact that one white and one black parent = bi-racial, mixed kid, neither black or white.  I gave you more credit than you deserve, I thought you'd know the meaning of the term bi-racial.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Her parents are white.  She is white and the black man she posed with is not related to her.  What she said was a lie.  Do you know the difference?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No it makes one Black You can keep offering the every changing white boy definition but no one is giving that white boy definition any validity. Sorry.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


She wasn't just a member, she was a chapter president. I defy you to demonstrate that in a racist organization like the NAACP, she could have as easily ascended as a white woman.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Except you dont define what father means to her. Is that clearing the fog in your mind?  Doesnt matter if she is white. If she feels that Black man is her father it doesnt matter what you think.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > No, it makes one bi/multi racial.  You can claim it makes one 'just black' till the cows come home, it doesn't change the fact that one white and one black parent = bi-racial, mixed kid, neither black or white.  I gave you more credit than you deserve, I thought you'd know the meaning of the term bi-racial.
> ...



No, one white and one black parent = bi-racial offspring.   You can continue to stomp your feet and deny this fact ... you will remain wrong.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Many white kids are raised by blacks and vice versa. They don't go around pretending to be black.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




^^^ Racist Retard ^^^


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She can feel as if Bill Clinton is her father (hey, Chelsea does!) ... tha' doesn't make him her father. 

Duh.


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Has the NAACP had any other white women be a chapter president?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


What did that have to do with my comment? She wasnt raised by the Black guy.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As part of society, of course it matters what I think.  You can't deny this woman has deep rooted issues if she denies her own father and mother, as well as her own heritage.
You appear to be portraying yourself as black.  As a black person, would you deny your family?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




It's Sadly Amusing to watch Asschaps use a Neo-One-Drop Rule to promote his Racial Identity Politics.

I doubt that he groks he is performing obeisance to the Jim Crow legacy by doing so.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


We already knew you were a racist retard. Why did you pick this thread to come out of the closet about it?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



He claims to be black ... but he's bi-racial.  And butthurt over that fact to boot!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Who said it doesnt make him her father? I hope you are offering yourself as the ultimate authority.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lame comeback, try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


No. I assure you it doesnt matter what you think. Yes I can deny she has issues and posted such denial earlier in the thread. If my culture was failed and racist yes I would deny my family.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Not only are you a Racist Retard, but you lack reading comprehension as well.

Too Bad. So Sad.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not biracial. Both my parents are Black. Try again white boy.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yeah.  I think they didn't anticipate the fact that dividing people by groups would create competing grievance factions, and that just isn't healthy for any society.

Now we're seeing it manifest.

E Pluribus Unum is dead, and that appears to have been the goal.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't need to be, her father says so.  Duh.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You missed the point. Changing one's appearance to pass themselves off as black is bizarre behavior. It doesn't matter who she considers her father to be, sane people don't do this kinda thing.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Indeed.   Combining Identity Politics with Special Snowflake Sensitivity = Peak Progressive Nonsense.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because, while it's not a requirement for membership, she would have been viewed differently by other members and leadership establishment of the NAACP had she been openly white.
It's one thing to be on board with the struggle, and to speak out, but actually having lived the black experience in America, would have given her much more cred with the organization as a whole.
She was able to avoid the now vogue "white privilege" finger pointing that prevails throughout the minority community.
She swindled the organization by denying them the truth about who she was, therefore altering the way she was viewed and perceived.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


If you're proud of your race, why would you have sympathy for someone who isn't proud of hers?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


The Black guy said he wasnt her father? Do you have a link?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Sane people don't claim they are the opposite gender while keeping their original private parts, either.

Yet one is celebrated and the other is denigrated.  They are THE SAME phenom...Body Dysmorphic Disorder.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm by no means an authority on this woman's life, but anyone can see that she is suffering.

She has a father, who is white, and she is denying him for whatever reason(s), and that has to surface when she's by herself. 

Why would you entertain the idea that the black man is her father?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Oh, so you're actually black because both your parents are black.  If your mom or dad had been white,  you'd be bi-racial.  No matter how many times you'd claim otherwise. 

Not a white boy.  Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Bizarre is relative. Your fawning at the boots of white men is bizarre. Sane people dont do that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


She doesnt appear to be suffering to me. She is denying her father for personal reasons. Of course any problems surfaces just like it does in all people.

I wouldnt call it entertaining. I would call it accepting. She knows the relationship they have better than anyone on the outside looking in.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why are you such as weak human being that you would ever deny your heritage?
It would seem that if your culture was a failure and racist that you would rise above it and try to bring about change in the name of love.


----------



## Votto (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!


 



What does it matter?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, Magoo, things are not always as they appear, are they?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So are you. You want to move back to Africa. White people want you to too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No I would be Black Try again white boy.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Why do you use the racial term, 'white boy?'


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


If you believe that then why are you trying to claim you know whats going on?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"So are you" what?  Can you put together a coherent sentence?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Because I want to.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So are you. You want to move back to Africa. White people want you to too.


Yes please. We.ll even pay his way deck-class on a tramp steamer. He can take the Dolezal babe with him too if he wants.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Many women have daddy issues. Almost none of them disfigure their appearance to pass themselves off as another race.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Does the subject here (I still haven't got her name -- Rachel) claim she was born into the wrong skin color?  Has anyone anywhere claimed that?

When we say "black" (or white) it's a complex term; it can mean race in a clinical sense, or it can mean a culture in a broader social sense.  All I've read here indicates this Rachel person means the latter context.  Clearly there have been, and still are, those in the world who for whatever reason identify as a race they may not be in order to "pass" in the social hierarchy they wish to connect with.  Light-skinned blacks had to do it for centuries in order to break out of a social caste, for one example.  In New Orleans they had _three _races, depending on not only skin color but one's geographical lineage.

Back in the daze of the "gentlemen's agreement" that kept black players out of baseball for six decades (the first being Moses Walker, 1884, _not_ Jackie Robinson 1947), this is where the hangup on skin color led to:

In 1901, John McGraw, manager of the Baltimore Orioles, tried to add Charlie Grant to the roster as his second baseman. He tried to get around the Gentleman's Agreement by trying to pass him as a Cherokee Indian named Charlie Tokohama. Grant went along with the charade. However, in Chicago Grant's African American friends who came to see him try out gave him away and Grant never got an opportunity to play ball in the big leagues.[7]

... There possibly were attempts to have people of African descent be signed as Hispanics. One possible attempt may have occurred in 1911 when the Cincinnati Reds signed two light-skinned players from Cuba, Armando Marsans and Rafael Almeida. Both of them had played "Negro Baseball," barnstorming as members of the integrated All Cubans. When questions arose about them playing the white man's game, the Cincinnati managers assured the public that "...they were as pure white as Castile soap."[6]   (Wiki)​Get that?  The managers assured the fans not that their players could play outfield or get on base -- _but that their skin was white as soap._

How silly does that sound now?  Yet it was the norm at that time and for decades before and after.

This thread kinda reminds me of that.  Except in baseball's case they at least had an _unofficial _ban on a race.  NAACP does not.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm a very intelligent young woman.  What's your excuse?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her parents are  Larry and Ruthanne Dolezal.  Neither are black and her father isn't the black guy she claimed was her father.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Intelligence doesnt mean you can read minds. Why did you think it did if you are intelligent?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Votto said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



Holy shit!  Now my retinas are burning!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

"Guess the race" ....

​


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


You said her father said so. She calls the Black guy father. Where did he say he wasnt her father?


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My left nut is smarter than your whole gen


Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





jillian said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Huh? Where's the bigotry? This is why people call you a moron.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you'd be bi-racial.

Do I need to link the definition for you, dumbass?

Still failing with the whole white boy thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Whats a "gen"? What were you saying about being smart again?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her father, Larry Dolezal, said so.  Go google it, many articles about her parents -- Larry and Ruthanne Dolezal.  HE is her father, not the black guy she was pictured with.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No I'd be Black

No you dont need to link a definition. Your white boy definitions hold no credibility. If you are Black then you are a Black fool.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why do you keep meandering off topic?  Whoever said intelligence enables one to read another's mind?
It is possible to improve one's ability to divine others' thoughts, but I'll leave that to the psychological professionals.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Larry Dolezal isnt her father. She said so.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you prefer to believe a known liar?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


You answered my question regarding how you knew what was going on with the claim you were intelligent. So that means you are implying you can read minds. Did you get confused or something?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Why do you use the racial term, 'white boy?'



Because he's a racist asshole who also calls white people cave monkeys ... or some such term.  

Yeah, the irony isn't lost on me either.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No one has proven she has lied yet.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, not even with you, an idiot.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Larry Dolezal isnt her father. She said so.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Some people are incorrigible.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Again (we did this before) -- the picture doesn't explicitly _say _the guy in the picture is her father.  It strongly implies it, but does leave a tiny leap for the viewer to make.  See also "weasel words".


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


So why did you mention how intelligent you were? Were you trying to impress me or something?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Larry Dolezal isnt her father. She said so.
> ...


Thats pretty deep.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her parents are Larry and Ruthanne Dolezal, who are both white.  She lied when she said the black guy in the picture is her father.  That you're too stupid to understand is not my problem.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you're not.  You're an idiot who thinks he's deep.  Gives us all a good  laugh, keep it up!


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Does this help to clarify?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Who told you those were her parents? How did she lie when she said the Black guy was her father?  If I'm too stupid why cant you explain yourself?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No I'm not what?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Clarify what?


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Asslips is a liar. He'll sit there and deny the truth all day. It is his modus operandi.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its "liar" genius. not "lier". I'm not denying her truth. I accept it.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


speak English jackass


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Looks like she lied to me.

However, I thought Hillary lied several times, but according to libs they aren't lies.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you easily impressed?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 15, 2015)

News flash:  Rachel Dolezah resigned because she had been telling the truth about her race and who her father is all along.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> News flash:  Rachel Dolezah resigned because she had been telling the truth about her race and who her father is all along.



I think she resigned because she wanted to spend more time with her family.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > News flash:  Rachel Dolezah resigned because she had been telling the truth about her race and who her father is all along.
> ...


You mean her black father!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


No but that doesnt answer my question. Why would you answer my question regarding how you know what they are thinking with a claim you are intelligent?  You must have been trying to impress me to put such a random thought in your reply.


----------



## hadit (Jun 15, 2015)

She shouldn't have resigned.  She should have fought for her freedom to self-identify with whatever race she feels is true for her.  If a man can shave, put on a dress, have various body parts cut off and call himself a woman to the applause of the country, she should be applauded for getting a tan and getting her hair curled.  She should be free to be whom she really is, right?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're right, it's all about you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I'm right that you were confused or you were trying to impress me?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good news!  You're right about whatever is floating around in your delusional mind.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 15, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *I am so glad I left that state 30 years ago. Damn, what a screw up.*[/QUO
> What difference does it make if she is black or white, etc if she was doing a good job..I have attended NAACP meetings and I am Native American..Does that mean I cannot attend and participate  and can only attend and take part in Pow Pows? Crazy #%@$. This is the kind of s#@% that separates us. (she looks black to me...Maybe she should have a long talk with her mom?)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Nothing is floating around. If that was the case I would not be trying to get a direct answer from you.  I would assume one or the other was correct and not ask for clarification.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That has been my contention for a long time!


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Thats good. Things are pretty stable in my mind. Glad to see you recognize that.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What? Am I now supposed to say "cue the photo of Elvis inventing singing and dancing"? Your counter points are nonsensical.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


>


See?  I told you guys to stop casting judgement before you know the facts.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)

A night on the town with the family.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If your mind was float-free, you would already have discerned your answer.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Not really.  I believe the point was about the Facebook post image about her father supposedly coming to speak.  This picture:




-- does not make the declarative statement "this is my father".  It just pictures a guy, announces her "father" is coming, and leaves the reader to make the assumption connecting them.

That's what I mean by "weasel words".


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 15, 2015)

She quit. 

In her swan song, she sounded an awful lot like Patty Hearst.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


False logic. I cant discern an answer you posses. My intelligence doesnt allow me to read your mind like you claimed you could do regarding Rachel..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"My intelligence doesnt allow me"
Enough said.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Your intelligence doesnt allow you to what?  What do you mean by enough said?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Truly.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How old are you, if you don't my asking?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I do mind you asking. You keep deflecting so I dont really want to field any questions until you answer mine.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm going to let you figure it out for yourself.  It's not difficult.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Figure what out? i dont waste time pondering things that are irrelevant. If you dont want to answer then thats great. We can drop the subject until you want to ask me another question. Youre either going to answer my question or you wont be allowed to question me.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why are you wasting your time?
I fully understand, Inspector Clouseau, that I am not allowed to question you, but then why I would I want to?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



I you understood why did you ask me a question?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder how many Hispanic and Oriental leaders the NAACP has.......


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 15, 2015)

From here on out I will instruct my family to refer to me as "P-51 Mustang" because I always wanted to be an Airplane.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> From here on out I will instruct my family to refer to me as "P-51 Mustang" because I always wanted to be an Airplane.


This woman wants to be a horse. Transspecies? is that a word?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 15, 2015)

I always knew I was an airplane. When I was a kid I used to run around the house making airplane noises.

It not my fault I'm an Airplane trapped in a man's body.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 15, 2015)

*I don't know why every one is surprised of this.....its bad enough, white women have copied our lips, our butts, our weaves, our hairstyles, our lingo and have pretty much cornered the market when it comes to snatching up black men with jobs and good money, why not just come out and just be a black woman?*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> I wonder how many Hispanic and Oriental leaders the NAACP has.......



You could prolly Google it.

Do you think they're all supposed to be black?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>





That's good stuff.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

This just gets better...

Rachel Dolezal s Brother Ezra on Her Pretending to Be Black People.com

_In a new interview, one of Rachel Dolezal's adopted siblings calls her apparently years-long disguise as biracial "basically blackface" and said she asked him years earlier not to "blow her cover." 

"She just told me, 'Over here, I'm going to be considered black, and I have a black father. Don't blow my cover,' " Ezra Dolezal, who is of African-American descent, told BuzzFeed._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> This just gets better...
> 
> Rachel Dolezal s Brother Ezra on Her Pretending to Be Black People.com
> 
> ...



She's as loony as a toon


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Hispanic and Oriental leaders the NAACP has.......
> ...



No and did google it.......only one known non-black leader elected to NAACP........

Nevada NAACP Chapter Elects First Non-Black President News BET


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This just gets better...
> ...


It's actually reached the point where the spin and deflection and obtuseness by the Illiberal Left to the story, is funnier than the story itself.

.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Rachel fits right in!


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Rachel fits right in!
> 
> View attachment 42580








Yeah, don't forget this one, hoss


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

The lady is as crazy as the get. Each story gets more and more crazier. 

Does anyone not think she has mental disorders?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *I don't know why every one is surprised of this.....its bad enough, white women have copied our lips, our butts, our weaves, our hairstyles, our lingo and have pretty much cornered the market when it comes to snatching up black men with jobs and good money, why not just come out and just be a black woman?*



Yeah a crazy nut thinks she is black, that is insane.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 15, 2015)

What is even funnier is the way the other NAACP executives are dancing around the subject and ,making excuses for her.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Then it's *not an issue*, is it?  

That's why I keep asking for this thread's justification.
Moreover your entry above is not the "only known non-black leader" at all.... from an earlier link:

"It is traditional to have a person of color in that position, but that hasn't always been the case in Spokane," Wilburn said, adding that a woman of European descent was elected president of the organization in the 1990s.  

In fact, Wilburn said, at least half - if not a majority - of the Spokane Chapter members are of European descent.  "And that is probably a result of the fact that only 1.9 percent of the population in Spokane is African-American," he said.​Spokane is hardly alone in that demographic.

Then there's this:

>>  The national NAACP — an organization founded by blacks and whites — has generally taken the situation in stride. In a statement, the association stood behind Dolezal’s advocacy record and said, “One’s racial identity is not a qualifying criteria or disqualifying standard for NAACP leadership.”

Take, for example, Walter White, born in 1893. Blue-eyed and blond-haired with fair skin, the product of Atlanta’s black community had more white ancestors than black, according to some accounts. And he saw himself as black, although he passed as white to enable his travels through the South investigating lynchings and hate crimes. Later in life, he married a white woman and was *forced to defend himself against accusations that he was white passing as black* — all while serving as the national head of the NAACP from 1931 to 1955. <<  -- WaPo Style column​Here's Walter White's pic:




​-- here's the intro to his autobiography:

"I am a Negro. My skin is white, my eyes are blue, my hair is blond. The traits of my race are nowhere visible upon me."
​Here's his Wiki page.  I went looking for any illumination on why he would have had to "defend himself against allegations that he was white passing as black" above (or what that even _means_) but did not find it.
Fascinating story though.  He could freely move between both communities and where it was conducive, used his outward appearance to his advantage, for instance investigating lychings by going to places and asking questions a "black" man could not.

Was Walter White black or white?  The answer must be, "yes".


----------



## abu afak (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, Michael Jackson was Half way to being a White woman.
Bruce Jenner 'fully', er - acknowledged - a white woman...
Why can't a white woman make the small-er switch to black woman?

What a country!
`


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 15, 2015)

Desperado said:


> What is even funnier is the way the other NAACP executives are dancing around the subject and ,making excuses for her.



*The last thing the worthless NAACP wants to do is piss off white people. So yes, they're making excuses, yes their trying to skirt around the issue...otherwise their money pool would dry up and they'd become another lost casualty of war....against nothingness., like most black causes are these days.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 15, 2015)

abu afak said:


> Hey, Michael Jackson was Half way to being a White woman.
> Bruce Jenner 'fully', er - acknowledged - a white woman...
> Why can't a white woman make the small-er switch to black woman?
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL.....they already do, its sun bathing....being doing it for years.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Folks, black women are the only race gender on the planet that can spit out a pure black baby...no other race or gender can do that. *


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!


Not gonna lie it really is pretty fucking funny.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...


Granted....The problem is she committed a fraud by lying about her race. 
She lied on her app to Howard University. Meaning she took a seat from a deserving black student.
She's a fraud and a liar. Shame shame shame.

One thing, I do admire her perseverance. She is apparently a true believer.
In fact she may appear over the top..
It's over for her.....No doubt she was quit/fired


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Folks, black women are the only race gender on the planet that can spit out a pure black baby...no other race or gender can do that. *


HUH?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


No she didnt lie. They assumed she was Black due to her art portfolio. If you are going to condemn her for lying you shouldnt lie yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Folks, black women are the only race gender on the planet that can spit out a pure black baby...no other race or gender can do that. *
> ...


She said only a Black woman can have a pure Black baby.  Weird thing is they can also have a white one.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 15, 2015)

Rachel Dolezal is nothing more then a fraud pretending to be something she's not.  

Just like Elizabeth Warren  and even Obama has been doing.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Whoa.

You're actually suggesting that Howard University ... has a check box for "race".... and that _they use it to discriminate their admissions_??



Your _proof_, sir?

My thunder, what people will pull out of their own ass instead of doing their homework...
"shame shame shame" doesn't even  cover it.






Asclepias said:


> No she didnt lie. They assumed she was Black due to her art portfolio. If you are going to condemn her for lying you shouldnt lie yourself.



I keep asking where the 'lie' is.  One of many questions that get avoided like the plague in this thread.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She has shown a photo of herself with a black man saying that was her father.  The photo was cropped from a wedding picture where she married a black man.   The couple has since divorced.
> 
> She has deep psychological problems.  She might be the first transracialist.


More like trans -racist.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> All liberals have deep psycological problems, hence the bed wetting.
> 
> She is by no means the first "transracial" idiot though. They've been around for decades in spite of natural selection.


Who's that..Tom Hanks' WEGROE son...That phony fuck


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Jesse Lee Peterson has been doing this for years


Doing what?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're reading comprehension skills suck too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


At least I am sentient. You cant even answer a question.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



HER PARENTS said they were her parents, you moron.

She lied about the black guy because HE ISN"T HER FATHER, Larry Dolezal is.

I can't explain it any more to you, if you're too stupid to understand then you're too stupid.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The answer is in my previous post ... that you're too stupid to comprehend.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

too bad richard pryor wasnt around today, he would of had a field day with this!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


How do you know they are her parents? Because they said so?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


No you didnt answer. I asked what you meant by no youre not. Nothing I said in previous post had anything to do with me. You must be a retard. Makes sense.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> 
> That's how we got someone like Obama as our President. lies lies and more lies
> 
> ...


Liar and fraud. She's a huckster. She has now been discovered to have falsified official documents.
She should be made to repay any ill gotten gains. That would include Howard University rescinding her degree. That was a fraud as well


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh please.....Are that much a one sided closed minded individual?...
I suppose you'd claim a DNA test to be 'made up'.....Or "how do we know that test is not a fake?"......
Stop being ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> ...


You monkeys are going in for the kill. This bold rejection of your failed culture will not be tolerated. It will be met with lies and speculation in the absence of proof eh?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.


On the political left, identity politics rules the day.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I'm not being ridiculous. I asked a question you cant seem to answer. How do you know they are her parents?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> ...


if only her name was "Marsha", i think we all know what the covers/front story of every publication would look like.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> At least I am sentient. You cant even answer a question.



LOL!! 

Yeah sure you are sentient asslips...

I'll bet $5 you didn't even look the word "sentient" up before you used it because you knew what it means.

Fuck...

I owe someone $5.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.
> ...



West nails it...


THREE things the Rachel Dolezal story tells us about America s race problem - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the little liar. And the NAACP has become NOTHING more than a joke. Anyone takes what they have to say as the truth, is a damn fool. they are nothing more than a Political arm of THE DNC. which is filled with nothing BUT LIARS. how you can support this group and the Democrat party is shameful really
> ...



You're actually _*doubling down on dumbfuckity*_??

Well alrighty then.  You heard it here folks -- Spoonfree thinks Howard University sports a check mark on its app form, which it uses to keep whites out.

Can't make this stuff up.  Can't do it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > At least I am sentient. You cant even answer a question.
> ...


You must not know what sentient means do you?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I am pleased to see she is a professor of AA studies.  She just wants to put in work for us.


Good work?......Doing what?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


and the left thinks that the republicans are all loonies?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I am pleased to see she is a professor of AA studies.  She just wants to put in work for us.
> ...


Educating and inspiring.  Not to mention pissing off white people so badly they hung a noose on her porch.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

can you just imagine how the media would of reacted if it was revealed that Ben Carson was actually white? (lets just say his make up melted off during an outdoor summer speech)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> can you just imagine how the media would of reacted if it was revealed that Ben Carson was actually white? (lets just say his make up melted off during an outdoor summer speech)


Carson sounds like an honorary white guy to me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


You're not one to lecture others on spelling.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> can you just imagine how the media would of reacted if it was revealed that Ben Carson was actually white? (lets just say his make up melted off during an outdoor summer speech)



CGI could make that happen.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


How can you in good conscience take up for this woman. She perpetrated a FRAUD.....And that fraud was  on Black people...
Why are you in blind support of this woman?.....She STOLE a seat from a deserving black person when she falsified her application for acceptance to Howard U....She has been FAKING her race for decades. 
How that would not make angry any self respecting fair minded individual is a mystery.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I just did. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


When did she do what you claimed? Do you have any links at all?  I hope you didnt think I was going to accept your word that falsified her application to Howard do you?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




LOL ass lips is a lot of things, fair minded isn't one of them.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



OMFG he just dug hisself into the same hole _three times in a row_.  

Hard to believe, Harry....




Asclepias said:


> When did she do what you claimed? Do you have any links at all?  I hope you didnt think I was going to accept your word that falsified her application to Howard do you?



I asked him that same question twice; he just figures he didn't look stupid enough the last round and goes right back to the same well.  

Theater of the Absurd in here.

This part is interesting though:


> She has been FAKING her race for decades.
> How that would not make angry any self respecting fair minded individual is a mystery.



He actually reacts with *anger *over what somebody else is doing with her own identity.
Weird, but he's not the first:



DigitalDrifter said:


> There is nothing more slimy than an Uncle Tom, and since I'm white this particular case disgusts me to the bone....
> I hope she not only is fired but I hope she is shamed night and day. Fucking bitch.



Bizzarro....


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

next week it will be revealed that Chris Christie is actually a 500 pound chinese sumo wrestler, make up sure does wonders now a days.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse Lee Peterson has been doing this for years
> ...




Apparently Closed Douchecap is insinuating Mr. Peterson has been "pretending" to be white in spite of the fact that he has never worn make-up or misrepresented his heritage in order to look like someone he's not or gain acceptance into places that would have excluded him because he really identifies as white. I'm still wondering where on earth you can only be accepted if you're white besides the upper chamber of the democrook party.

It seems that according to racist assholes like Close Mindedcaption, you can't truly be black unless you're a fascist.

There was a guy that ran around in Germany....

I don't need to mention his name...

but he insisted that certain features made a person a part of a master race, unless they rejected national socialism.

Democrooks don't "think" like that though...

right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He lost his credibility a long time ago. There are people on this board that disagree with me but at least they dont lie. That I can respect. I cant respect posters that lie because they are butthurt and want me to believe them.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> next week it will be revealed that Chris Christie is actually a 500 pound chinese sumo wrestler, make up sure does wonders now a days.



That was revealed 4 years ago. 

Where have you been?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > next week it will be revealed that Chris Christie is actually a 500 pound chinese sumo wrestler, make up sure does wonders now a days.
> ...


i was still here in florida, guess i missed that newscast.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> he has never worn make-up or misrepresented his heritage in order to look like someone he's not or gain acceptance into places that would have excluded him because he really identifies as white.



What part of either Howard University, or the NAACP, "would have excluded" this woman for being white?

Ad hom hissyfit in .... four... three.. two....


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Granted....The problem is she committed a fraud by lying about her race.
> She lied on her app to Howard University. Meaning she took a seat from a deserving black student.
> She's a fraud and a liar. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...



I doubt it is over for her. She may go into obscurity for a while, but rest assured that she will most likely be funded by some uber rich leftist douchebag and live an upper class lifestyle while continuing to undermine  the fabric of our country.

Her weapons grade stupidity is too valuable to the international collectivists that are trying to take this country down.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> i was still here in florida, guess i missed that newscast.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > i was still here in florida, guess i missed that newscast.


well what about Sarah Palin? she wears a lot of make up. I think she's Asian


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > he has never worn make-up or misrepresented his heritage in order to look like someone he's not or gain acceptance into places that would have excluded him because he really identifies as white.
> ...




No answer.... crickets.



Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No answer... crickets.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Because, while it's not a requirement for membership, she would have been viewed differently by other members and leadership establishment of the NAACP had she been openly white.
> It's one thing to be on board with the struggle, and to speak out, but actually having lived the black experience in America, would have given her much more cred with the organization as a whole.
> She was able to avoid the now vogue "white privilege" finger pointing that prevails throughout the minority community.
> She swindled the organization by denying them the truth about who she was, therefore altering the way she was viewed and perceived.



Quel crock, monsieur... 

This only holds water if you're laboring under the belief that people are as pettily obsessed with skin colors as you are.

This my favorite part:

She was able to avoid the now vogue "white privilege" finger pointing that prevails throughout the minority community.
She swindled the organization by denying them the truth about who she was, therefore altering the way she was viewed and perceived.

So lemme get this straight... she circumvented a "finger pointing" that you think "prevails" ......
...... and that's a _*bad *_thing. 

You're actually suggesting _circumventing a perceptual distortion is a bad thing._

My head is exploding in slo-mo.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well what about Sarah Palin? she wears a lot of make up. I think she's Asian



I think she's a cougar.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can't even understand the definition of bi-racial; of course you'd never be able to read what was written and comprehend it.  Go back and take a remedial reading class ... or two.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>



That is hilarious!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I understand what white boys mean by bi-racial. I dont subscribe to white boy definitions. That has nothing to do with your dumb remark. I said thats deep and you say No i'm not? What kind of retard cant understand two words?.....My bad. Its obviously you.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hey, didnt we go thru this in 1983 when Micheal Jackson all of a sudden became a white female?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Rachel fits right in!
> 
> View attachment 42580



Perfect!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am not responsible for what you're too stupid to understand. You claim to posses some intelligence ... go back and figure it out.  Stop with the whining to be spoonfed.

bi·ra·cial
ˌbīˈrāSH(ə)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *biracial*; adjective: *bi-racial*

concerning or containing members of two racial groups.

Go away you moronic monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


You are responsible for what you are too stupid to understand though moron. What does "Thats deep" have to do with me? Are you really that retarded? And what did I tell you about white boy definitions? They arent valid.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

i am pretty sure that behind all that make up, dennis roddman is one of the characters from the star wars bar scene


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Poor baby, needs to be spoonfed because you have poor reading skills.  

Your black definitions are wrong, you are wrong,  you can claim otherwise all you want.  You're wrong black boy.  Bi-racial does not and will never mean 'black', a person with one white and one black parent is bi-racial, NOT black.   Your inane spinning is quite entertaining though.  Please continue to rant and show your stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Poor monkey. Youre white boy definitions hold no validity. Next you will begin telling me about Black Caucasians and white ancient Egyptians and expect me to believe that too.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



^ claims intelligence, needs spoon feeding.  Moronic monkey is moronic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Yes monkey you are moronic. I'm glad you figured yourself out.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lame come back, as noted previously in this thread.  But it's what I expected from someone who is too stupid to understand the definition of a word.  You're an unoriginal idiot.  Go away, monkey _boy_.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Sorry monkey. Not concerned with what you think is lame or not. If you want me to go away lets see you make me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're weird.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Thanks. Youre pretty common.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm an  American hip hop recording artist, actor, and poet from Chicago?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I've never gotten a god damned thing for being part Cherokee...My Delaware cousins did....


Move to North Carolina..There you can apply for membership in the Eastern Band and collect casino checks


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I've never gotten a god damned thing for being part Cherokee...My Delaware cousins did....
> ...


Sure, then pay taxes...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Are you looking for confirmation?  i doubt you are a hip hop anything monkey. PH what is it?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Here is a 43 second video of the mudshark being shown a picture of her white father and her response.    .....


She has the wry smirk on her face that says...:"I'm so busted, but you're an asshole for asking me these questions."
I hope that friggin poser loses everything.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Trade off. Live comfy. Pay taxes. Easy.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


Yep....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Define "good work"....Name Obama's accomplishments. This oughta be good.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I could always hire my cousins at Wee, Cheatum and Howe CPA firm...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You must not have read what you replied to.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Great news. She has resigned from the NAACP, now hopefully we can drive her out of her professorship at her shit-tier university.

Rachel Dolezal resigns accused of lying about race - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Great news. She has resigned from the NAACP, now hopefully we can drive her out of her professorship at her shit-tier university.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal resigns accused of lying about race - CNN.com


Like most monkeys you are late....as always. Late to talk. Late to civilization and doomed to fail.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Got to wonder if the OP has ever done the 23andMe genetic profiling for herself and her lily white skin.
> 
> 23andMe - Genetic kit for ancestry DNA Service
> 
> ...


News flash...We ALL can trace our ancestry to Africa. 
Are you buying into that now debunked "one drop of blood" criteria for determining race?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why are you evading the questions?.....Is your liberalism so ingrained in your very being that you cannot bring yourself to NOT excuse a fellow liberal for ANY act?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Got to wonder if the OP has ever done the 23andMe genetic profiling for herself and her lily white skin.
> ...


Its never been debunked. Blacks have embraced it. Now whites like you are outraged about it.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. She has resigned from the NAACP, now hopefully we can drive her out of her professorship at her shit-tier university.
> ...


Not late, just reminding people they job isn't done yet, we need to finish the job and totally disgrace her and force her into hiding.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Dolezal has been wrecked, good riddance. She should be shamed from ever appearing again in public.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL she has been str8 rekt m8


> Breitbart News spoke with David Meany, the person in charge of media relations at Eastern Washington University (EWU), where Rachel Dolezal was listed as a professor of Africana Studies. He said Dolezal’s contract with EWU expired June 12th and she is “no longer an employee of Eastern Washington University.”


Spokesperson Rachel Dolezal No Longer Works for Eastern Washington University - Breitbart


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


I made a comment about that as well. Now all the monkeys are socially ostracizing her for her egregious breach of protocol and rejection of white culture. They even lied and said she wasnt really a professor even though they have a webpage calling her a professor up on their servers.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dolezal has been wrecked, good riddance. She should be shamed from ever appearing again in public.





Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Why?  What's it to you?

I have a long stack of pointed questions nobody can answer in this thread -- guess one more won't hurt.

One of those questions was what the purpose of the thread is, but I'm beginning to see -- it sure lets us know who among us is obsessed with skin color and controlling other people's lives.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because in subsequent interviews she has acknowledged they are her bio parents. But then she says she doesn't consider them her parents.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just as I thought ... no sense of humor.

Go pest someone else, chimp boy.  You're boring me now.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


If she doesnt consider them her parents then they are not her parents.  How do you know she wasnt adopted or her mom got busy with a Black guy behind her husbands back?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



What this woman has is issues.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wow, now she even lied about being a professor of a worthless garbage major. Lies don't end with this mentally ill freak. Glad her life is over. 



> “Dolezal was listed as a professor but she was never a professor,” Meany explained. “Either she or one of her staffers listed her inaccurately as a professor.” Meany told Breitbart News,  Dolezal was an “adjunct instructor hired on a quarterly basis.” He added that she has been hired on a quarterly basis since 2010 and that her profile was taken down from the school’s website to “avoid confusion.”


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I have a sense of humor. I'm laughing at you monkey. Like I said before if you want me to go elsewhere...make me.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dolezal has been wrecked, good riddance. She should be shamed from ever appearing again in public.
> ...


This is a free market of ideas, deal with it. She paid for her lies.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


The monkey attack continues. Now theyre denying she was a professor and have a cover story for it. They know she is not going to fight this.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


and more knowledge about Black history than a lot of Black people.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No you don't, chimp.

So very weird.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Youre the one with fur, thin lips, and small genitalia you troglodyte/simian hybrid


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How do you know your real parents aren't white? 

She doesn't dispute that they are her real biological parents. She doesn't ant them to be but you can't pick out your parents. 

Maybe you need to ask your parents if your mom had an affair and maybe your dad is someone else. 

You want to give her the benefit of the doubt go right ahead. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She is a definite nut case, even her adopted brother thinks she is way off.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Eastern Washington is in on the conspiracy apparently, covering up this brilliant "professor's" career


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Even the blacks don't like her, cause she is a fraud that used her white privilege to lie and assume leadership over them. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Well, that isnt THAT uncommon. I mean about  white people knowing more. Take you for example. Your head is full of incorrect historical knowledge. Almost everything you "know" is wrong. Most people know more about true black history than you do.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don't call blacks monkeys, they have a right to be mad about this fraud.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Because I'm Black. White people cant make Black kids but Black people can make white kids.

I was going to report you for the family reference but youre pretty cool.  Anyways I give her the benefit of the doubt because until she comes out and tells her story I dont believe in conjecture.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


She has demonstrated she knows all the stuff I know. She doesnt believe in all that fantastical shit you white boys made up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


I was talking about you white boys when I said monkeys. You know how mad you get when your women start playing with their hair around us more virile Black men.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



_*YOU*_ are evading the question,  motherfucker.  It's been sitting there three hours.
Again, fourth time now -- *WHERE* does Howard University --- or the NAACP --- have a "race" box on an app form that they use to keep white people out?

That IS what you asserted, three times.

Fucking dishonest hack.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Says the ape.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She made up enough fanastical shit all on her own. I love the one about the baboon whip! Priceless!! She sure had you dummies fooled. All it took was a wacky perm and some tanning lotion. Sheesh. talk about gullible.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Who taught you to talk ape?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I watched her video and she would have fooled me.  Her mannerisms are very Black.  Couple that with her knowledge of Black history and you have the best acting job I've ever seen. You white people are stupid. There are probably millions of Black people living among you whites fooling your dumb asses.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That doesnt make any sense. Everyone knows blacks are closer to monkeys in their genes. But that doesn't mean they don't have the right to be mad about this fraud. White people aren't mad at her. It is funny what happened to her. You need to lighten up.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see you're aping me.  Comes naturally to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Lots of things dont make sense to monkeys like you so I'm not surprised.  You white guys are hairy just like monkeys. You have small dicks like monkeys, small lips, and you attract lice. To top it all off you are part neanderthal which essentially makes you a simian/troglodyte hybrid.  To make it worse your genes are recessive and suffer from the prolonged inbreeding you did in europe.. Anways it makes you angry when white women try to improve your gene pool so you chimp out like you admitted and cheered about. You shouldnt be that angry.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I see you are monkey. DNA is strong in affecting behavior.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ironic ape is ironic (psst, that would be you).


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Your monkey babble is indecipherable..


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Poor stupid unoriginal ape boy.  Shoo.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 This Is some classic n-igger.txt


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

So now the next question is. How do we stop her from getting hired again? She will probably have to change her whole identity again


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Ticks getting to you again huh? They have a treatment for that I've been told.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Classic but true. Is that the best you could do? Come on monkey.xml


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Funny you mention .XML because n-iggers can't code either. Add that to list of things, "a black man can't do in America"


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 15, 2015)

How long until she is bankrupt and on the street since she has a garbage n-igger american studies major? Can't be that long. Bet she has a lot of student loans as well


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oops, it turns out she sued a black college because she "was" white:

Dolezal Sued Black College for Anti-White Discrimination - The Daily Beast

Looks like the lady just wanted to use race to her advantage.

How Illiberal Left of her.  Typical.



.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Oops, it turns out she sued a black college because she "was" white:
> 
> Dolezal Sued Black College for Anti-White Discrimination - The Daily Beast
> 
> ...


She has sued for being 'discriminated against' for being white, and being black. Basically a con artist, who made out she was black for profit - of course she will deny it.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 16, 2015)

Race activist Rachel Dolezal I identify as black - BBC News


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 16, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, it turns out she sued a black college because she "was" white:
> ...


We now have a culture in which people know that ethnicity can be used as a tool, a strategy.

Another predictable result of Identity Politics.

What a shame.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

I would post a picture of her birth certificate, but Ascleepee and Pogo would just claim the parents made it up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I would post a picture of her birth certificate, but Ascleepee and Pogo would just claim the parents made it up.


Dont let us stop you. I think you just dont seem to get the point. No one cares what her birth certificates says. Its what she feels culturally.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)

No problem.....you can have her on your team.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I would post a picture of her birth certificate, but Ascleepee and Pogo would just claim the parents made it up.
> ...



It's fine if a person identifies with one group over another. She cannot however change biological facts.

Enough of that though, as I've been saying, the true reason she has done this is purely for self-empowerment.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

By the way, one of her adopted brothers was on Fox News this morning, and he didn't paint a very positive picture of her character.

I bet she'll never forgive him for going public. Especially on Fox News.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Facts are not always reality. Facts are usually just agreeded upon norms. What biological fact is she changing?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Facts are ALWAYS facts dude. ALWAYS. 

now certainly one can debate about conclusions drawn from those facts, but facts are facts.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, one of her adopted brothers was on Fox News this morning, and he didn't paint a very positive picture of her character.
> 
> I bet she'll never forgive him for going public. Especially on Fox News.


What did he say?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No facts are not always facts. Case in point. It was once a fact the world was flat. Guess what? It wasnt.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It wasn't a fact; it was a myth.  Do you know the difference?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


We know its a myth now but it was represented as fact then. So yes it was a fact which proves my point. Facts are frequently agreed upon norms.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wrong. It was NEVER a fact that the world was flat. Many HYPOTHESIZED , incorrectly, that the world was flat. Those who said it was a fact, were in fact wrong.

So, as I said, facts are ALWAYS facts. Some people just get confused and call opinions facts. We see that in threads on here every day.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No dummy facts are not always facts. If they were they would never change with the advent of new information.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Facts don't change stupid. Knowledge does, but a fact is always a fact.

That's why scientists use terms like hypothesis and mathematicians use words like facts.

One is a known, and the other is an unknown.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 16, 2015)

It's really no suprise that asslips has no concept of the difference between facts or myths.

Few liberals do.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You should think about taking Rachel Dolezal's classes.  She could teach you about facts, as well as how to be black.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Assuming Rachel is the result of her parents copulating, the only way she biologically could be black is if both parents had dormant black genes from long ago, or from a genetic mutation unique to her.

Since we've seen adolescent pictures of her, we know neither are the case.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, one of her adopted brothers was on Fox News this morning, and he didn't paint a very positive picture of her character.
> ...



He was on Fox And Friends this morning, here's the context:



> Rachel Dolezal's Brother: My Sister Told Me Not to Blow Her Cover





> Rachel Dolezal told her brother not to blow her cover as she disguised herself as a black woman, her brother said today on “Fox and Friends.”
> 
> NEW: Rachel Dolezal Speaks - 'I Self-Identified With the Black Experience at Age 5'
> 
> ...



Ezra Dolezal Brother of Rachel Dolezal Said She Told Him Not to Blow Her Cover Fox News Insider


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Both her parents do have Black genes. How do you think white people came about?


----------



## Tank (Jun 16, 2015)

Woman at center of NAACP case sued university in 2002 said it favored black students


----------



## gipper (Jun 16, 2015)

hehehehehe....


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!


If she was Black and identified as White the NAACP would have crucified her.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It would have to have been much more recent than what you're getting at.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



That's a much harder deception to pull off.

Ask Tiger Woods.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Her mouth says, "I don't understand the question".

But her eyes say, "Ooooooooooooooh fuuuuuuuuuuuuck, I'm busted !"


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


She couldnt teach me how to be Black but I would definitely take a class from her on Black history. She seems like she knows a lot about Black history/culture.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No actually it wouldnt. What makes you think you determine how recent it would need to be?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, fine, if you can get the rest of the world to go along with the idea that since humans evolved from the continent of Africa that we're all black, then you'll have something.
Until then, for now it takes a more recent ancestor in both of the parents family lineage that was black in order for Rachel to have ended up with black features.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesus Christ with a Chrysanthemum, this thread is still going on?  

Never ceases to amaze, how many wags are hung up on skin color.
It's a nice place to go mining though, so ... thanks for that, hunguppers.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That was humorous. 

 Only losers validate their thoughts through the lenses of other people. I dont need to get he rest of the world to go along. When did you start believing everyone else had to say something was true for it to be true?  You have the mentality of a ewe if you actually believe that. Rachael sounds like she is stronger than you. She has carved out her truth and doesnt really care to entertain what others think it should be.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Jesus Christ with a Chrysanthemum, this thread is still going on?
> 
> Never ceases to amaze, how many wags are hung up on skin color.
> It's a nice place to go mining though, so ... thanks for that, hunguppers.



Never ceases to amaze me when somebody says the difference between blacks and whites is "skin color".


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ with a Chrysanthemum, this thread is still going on?
> ...


A shiny penny would amaze you Bullshit. Its hard *not* to amaze monkeys such as yourself with thoughts beyond bananas, picking lice, and scratching their asses.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ with a Chrysanthemum, this thread is still going on?
> ...



Precisely, thank you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you also believe Caitlyn Jenner is a woman ?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...



Uhh.... like, say, this guy?




​
>>  The national NAACP — an organization founded by blacks and whites — has generally taken the situation in stride. In a statement, the association stood behind Dolezal’s advocacy record and said, “One’s racial identity is not a qualifying criteria or disqualifying standard for NAACP leadership.”

Take, for example, Walter White, born in 1893. Blue-eyed and blond-haired with fair skin, the product of Atlanta’s black community had more white ancestors than black, according to some accounts. And he saw himself as black, although he passed as white to enable his travels through the South investigating lynchings and hate crimes. Later in life, he married a white woman and was *forced to defend himself against accusations that he was white passing as black* — all while serving as the national head of the NAACP from 1931 to 1955. <<  -- WaPo Style column​Here he is with Roy Wilkins and Thurgood Marshall, all NAACP officers:





-- here's the intro to Walter White's autobiography:

"I am a Negro. My skin is white, my eyes are blue, my hair is blond. The traits of my race are nowhere visible upon me."​Here's his Wiki page.  I went looking for any illumination on why he would have had to "defend himself against allegations that he was white passing as black" above (or what that even _means_) but did not find it. (edit -- found it, see post 1293 below)

Fascinating story though.  He could freely move between both communities and where it was conducive, used his outward appearance to his advantage, for instance investigating lychings by going to places and asking questions a "black" man could not.

Was Walter White black or white?  The answer must be, "yes".

Once again, we invoke the wisdom of post 35 from Uppity Water Nymph and her faithful companion Batfink:



boedicca said:


> It really just shows how absurd the fixation on RACE is.



Indeed it does.  How poignantly it does.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...




I bet this "cave ape" woman knows more about being black than Asslips.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>



Is that Daniel Radcliffe in a wig? Seriously?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't even know if it's a man or a woman, to be honest.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ​​


Was he pretending to be black?! I mean he could have at least curled his hair or something.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm being serious here , that's Harry fucking Potter.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Black or white.  What color is Rachel?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

This is an outstanding piece, following up from above:

Before Rachel Dolezal there was Walter White

>> Walter White, known as “Mr. NAACP,” didn’t look black. He had blue eyes and blonde hair, and his enemies sought to smear him as an opportunist who lied about his race and couldn’t possibly understand the black experience. But the secretary of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People persevered through much of the 20th century and left a stunning if tarnished legacy.

White energized the refined halls of the NAACP, brought together literary stars of the Harlem Renaissance, and helped craft the partial demise of segregation. He battled lynching, convinced politicians to kill the Supreme Court nomination of a racist and hobnobbed with the famous. Sixty years after his death, White is eclipsed in modern memory by other civil-rights leaders. Few know about his remarkable struggle to be seen as the genuine article by other African-Americans, and his vicious battles with fellow leaders like W. E. B. DuBois.

....  *2. He defines his race himself *

As Dyja writes, White was – by one definition – 5/32nd black. He could have put himself “on the fringes of his race,” or have simply foundered thanks to his own understanding of the “inexplicable” divided between his skin and his soul. Instead, “he always felt black because, in the most primal sort of identity politics, *he had defined blackness as the way he saw the world*.”

... *4. Nemesis challenges his blackness*

W. E. B. DuBois, an African-American intellectual and top Civil Rights figure, fought with White over control of the NAACP in the 1930s. Not that you’d hear this from White: He barely mentions DuBois in his 1948 memoir. But the battle was real. Amid infighting within the NAACP, DuBois lands a haymaker: He c*laims his nemesis is not black and has no knowledge of being black in the US*. But White would ultimately win the fight over the fate of the NAACP. As Dyja writes, DuBois loses and abandons the organization, “taking some of the black intelligentsia with him.”

... Decades later, a president who’s half-black and half-white will be called a black man, but never a white one. And amid the never-ending divides of American life, we’d continue to fight over who is us and who is not. <<​--- indeed, as this completely moronic thread demonstrates.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This is an outstanding piece, following up from above:
> 
> Before Rachel Dolezal there was Walter White
> 
> ...



It's moronic to make fun of a white woman who claimed she was black , and by the way she sued Howard University for racial discrimination back in the day as well.

LOL women like this were made to ridicule.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This is an outstanding piece, following up from above:
> 
> Before Rachel Dolezal there was Walter White
> 
> ...



You are indeed ridicurous.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 16, 2015)

America has officially gone mad.  Liberalism, not unlike fundamentalist Islam (i.e. the majority of Muslums on Earth) twists reality to meet their own highly distorted worldview.  Even when their delusions (e.g. Global Warming) are exposed by empirical evidence, these idiots cling to their flawed relativism rather than entertain the notion that they might be totally wrong about virtually everything.  

Liberalism, adopted by Americans with deficient intellects, has done more damage to America than any foreign enemy ever could.

My one hope is that this foray into Obama's socialist wonderland has awoken the sleeping giant and real Americans are ready to take their country back at last.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Adrian said:


> America has officially gone mad.  Liberalism, not unlike fundamentalist Islam (i.e. the majority of Muslums on Earth) twists reality to meet their own highly distorted worldview.  Even when their delusions (e.g. Global Warming) are exposed by empirical evidence, these idiots cling to their flawed relativism rather than entertain the notion that they might be totally wrong about virtually everything.
> 
> Liberalism, adopted by Americans with deficient intellects, has done more damage to America than any foreign enemy ever could.
> 
> My one hope is that this foray into Obama's socialist wonderland has awoken the sleeping giant and real Americans are ready to take their country back at last.



Liberalism _invented _America, Dumbass.  And we'll take our country back whenever it's uh, convenient.  I'm booked up most of the week but how does Friday look?  Or if you don't need a signature, just leave it on the step.  

You can't miss the house --- it's the one that says "all men are created equal".


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > America has officially gone mad.  Liberalism, not unlike fundamentalist Islam (i.e. the majority of Muslums on Earth) twists reality to meet their own highly distorted worldview.  Even when their delusions (e.g. Global Warming) are exposed by empirical evidence, these idiots cling to their flawed relativism rather than entertain the notion that they might be totally wrong about virtually everything.
> ...



Your brand of liberalism has exactly nothing in common with the liberalism that created this country


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

Liberals have gone off the deep end. Obama's latest plan is to forceably desegregate neighborhoods by placing lower-income housing in wealthy suburbs:

Obama wants to reengineer your neighborhood - The Washington Post


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This is an outstanding piece, following up from above:
> ...



I am ridicurious yellow?  

Don't you think that articre is rerevant here?  Isn't this thread supposedry examining what it means to be "brack"?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Liberals have gone off the deep end. Obama's latest plan is to forceably desegregate neighborhoods by placing lower-income housing in wealthy suburbs:
> 
> Obama wants to reengineer your neighborhood - The Washington Post



That's not "Liberalism" at all; that would be leftism.  
But your ignorance of the difference does validate your user name.
So ....there's that.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Why are people making such a big deal out of this sh*t? Is there no real news to report? Visit the damned south some day....you'd have white male and female wigga's all over the place, some of these wanna be's act more black than we do. Its no big deal, who cares????? The only way this can become a real juicy news story.....is if some white cop kicked her black a** and then later finds out, it wasn't a black chic, but a white chic and he's all apologetic and the two fall in love and live happily after ever.....now, that's a news story!!*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She is not a cave ape. You are though.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Adrian said:
> ...



Link to this "brand" then?  

One more unanswerable question in a thread already chock full of it won't break the bank.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, you do like and highly respect white people.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



She is a cave ape , she's white. She just pretended to be a jungle ape.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, you are either brack or not brack.  You cannot be brack for convenience sake.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Why are people making such a big deal out of this sh*t? Is there no real news to report? Visit the damned south some day....you'd have white male and female wigga's all over the place, some of these wanna be's act more black than we do. Its no big deal, who cares????? The only way this can become a real juicy news story.....is if some white cop kicked her black a** and then later finds out, it wasn't a black chic, but a white chic and he's all apologetic and the two fall in love and live happily after ever.....now, that's a news story!!*



Lol!  Wat?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh please. If the founding fathers were alive today, they would shoot you chuckle heads themselves. Left and right. 

See the founding fathers actually believed in a small federal government, something neither side today actually wants to see


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Did you know it's actually less work to post "I don't have an answer cuz I pulled it out of my ass"?

Ass pull noted.  You lose.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




LOL Here's how you know the left is fucked up

The ACA contains more words than the entire COTUS.

That's fucked up dude. Now back to your play pen.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Naw. Cave apes are simians like you and some other lower life forms. She is just a white woman that rejects the cave ape culture you personify.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Adrian said:


> America has officially gone mad.  Liberalism, not unlike fundamentalist Islam (i.e. the majority of Muslums on Earth) twists reality to meet their own highly distorted worldview.  Even when their delusions (e.g. Global Warming) are exposed by empirical evidence, these idiots cling to their flawed relativism rather than entertain the notion that they might be totally wrong about virtually everything.
> 
> Liberalism, adopted by Americans with deficient intellects, has done more damage to America than any foreign enemy ever could.
> 
> My one hope is that this foray into Obama's socialist wonderland has awoken the sleeping giant and real Americans are ready to take their country back at last.



After reading people trying to justify this, I cannot disagree.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ah but that begs the question -- what do we *mean *by "brack".

It ain't just a race distinction, unress you're a biorogist.  When we say _brack _we might mean a skin coror, or a _curture_.  Usuarry we mean both.  It's pretty crear this girr was thinking more the ratter.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > America has officially gone mad.  Liberalism, not unlike fundamentalist Islam (i.e. the majority of Muslums on Earth) twists reality to meet their own highly distorted worldview.  Even when their delusions (e.g. Global Warming) are exposed by empirical evidence, these idiots cling to their flawed relativism rather than entertain the notion that they might be totally wrong about virtually everything.
> ...




Whatever silly shit anybody pulls out they ass to make this thread even more mindless than it started out, "Obama" has as much to do with any of this as he has to do with a pool party in McKinney Texas.

But in the Echosphere where All Roads Lead to Obama it's inevitable that some parrot with no imagination would try to float that turd.  




​Shit like this is the reason discourse in this country is in the fucking toilet.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



*Jungle ape? Excuse me......but these so called jungle apes are being snatched up by Miss white Tarzan....bypassing you corn fed Kansas monkey's by the hundreds......Milk anyone?*


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know what's more amusing, Doleza,l or those who don't think she's funny.

In a way they're both sad though.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



What in the wide world of blue fuck does the ACA have to do with _*me*_??
That _was _the question -- the one you're desperately trying to slither away from because you can't answer it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Adrian said:
> ...



I'm more referring to "liberals gone mad."  Really, to some us, that seems to be the case here.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Jungle ape? Excuse me......but these so called jungle apes are being snatched up by Miss white Tarzan....bypassing you corn fed Kansas monkey's by the hundreds......Milk anyone?*


No, No, No, it's jungle bunny! Jungle bunny.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a question. How is this different from BullshitKurtz posing as a marine?



BullKurtz said:


> Somewhere on the Bong Son.....My back is to the camera, boy....notice the tiger stripes?  And if I'd known that pic was being taken, it would have ended up his ass.....there were bounties on us.





BullKurtz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, stolen valor.  Why don't you go pretend you are significant, because we already know your claim to be a Marine was false.
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Liberals went around the crazy bend long, long ago


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah sure.  You aren't fooling anyone.  The woman is a Caucasian woman.  End of thread.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



it has to do with you fancy yourself a liberal in the vein of the founding fathers, and you are not. You're a big federal government ninny.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I repeat YET AGAIN -- what the fuck does the ACA have to do with *ME*??

I'm waiting.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Jungle ape? Excuse me......but these so called jungle apes are being snatched up by Miss white Tarzan....bypassing you corn fed Kansas monkey's by the hundreds......Milk anyone?*
> ...



*Jungle bunny, now that's better, Lice Ball licking Bobby!!*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


He just mad cause his own race of women are more interested in Black men than they are in him.  He probably looks like an albino chimp so I dont blame them.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This thread ended when it started.  Go see my posts at the outset.
First of many unanswered questions here, as Farter Bear struggles with the latest one, was -- "what is the issue here?"

I got the suggestion that NAACP hires only black people -- that's bullshit.
I got the suggestion that she may have been angling for Affirmative Action -- that's bullshit.
I got the suggestion that Howard University has a check box that they use to screen out white people -- that's Mondo Bullshit.
I asked where she made the actual _direct claim _to be black.  Got nothing.
I asked where these "falsified forms" are that purportedly gave her some "advantage".  Same nothing.
I saw a lot of anger and wishes for her to be persecuted.  That's bizarre but revealing.

No one has answered the question.

This thread's credibilty was doomed at post One.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What is bizarre is this woman.  SHE is bizarre.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 16, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*Liberals crazy??? And you can say that with a straight face, knowing your party consists of Perry, Trump, Buachman, and a list of nuts that could circle the planet TWICE WITH LEFTOVERS FOR THE MOON??? K*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


>



I already beat you to it pages ago!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Rejecting white men, culture, and norms is not bizarre. Any smart person would get the hell away from it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, that's right.  ALL partisans are crazy I think.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


You guys cant even be original. How sad.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



No, don't be silly!  You don't have to do that.  I did post it earlier, but I was only kidding!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She may be, and clearly has issues with her parents and personal histories.

But none of that tells us what the issue is for this thread.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

The question on one's answered is why Dolezal said she was black. The only answer is mental pathology and pathological lying.

There is nothing that is not pathological about this one.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We are original unlike your heroine, Rachel Dolezal, a white woman.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

The woman is a psychopath.  Probably a schizophrenic psycho.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


No you arent. Thats why you both posted the same video. No original thought.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> The question on one's answered is why Dolezal said she was black. The only answer is mental pathology and pathological lying.
> 
> There is nothing that is not pathological about this one.


I answered way back. She is rejecting your failed culture.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We both posted the same video because it's true, 'brilliant minds think alike.'


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

She is either delusional or a liar.  Pick one.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...




Asslips....according to you all whites are cave apes.    She's on your team now.  Have fun.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Not to mention, that movie was hilarious and it is totally fitting for the situation.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The question on one's answered is why Dolezal said she was black. The only answer is mental pathology and pathological lying.
> ...



You are rejecting your culture and following a white woman.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Thats what unoriginal people always use as a rationale.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm going to try to find it on U-Tube and watch it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw a program on this woman last night.........HOLY MOTHER OF GOD what a mental case!!She could be bosom buddies with Kaitlan Jenner!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


What white woman on earth could compare to the Black woman I have? Dont make my stomach hurt.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


You only got that idea because youre a monkey. I never said all whites are cave apes. You may be one but not everyone is.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He thinks she's black though!     She's got some people convinced!  The low hanging fruits anyways.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then perhaps you can explain why the Founding Fathers were not original in their thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


How would I know why they were unoriginal? They just were.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The question on one's answered is why Dolezal said she was black. The only answer is mental pathology and pathological lying.
> ...


Pathology all the same.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yes I agree your culture is pathological.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2015)

Cave apes need to bookmark this site >>

Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL


Straight dope............non-PC filtered information on the savage communities.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Here, this is the one y'all need -- nobody's posted this AFAIK... needs external link, won't embed here:

Eddie Murphy-- "White Like Me"

"So I decided to look at the problem myself -- to go underground and actually experience "America" ... as a white man."


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Cave apes need to bookmark this site >>
> 
> Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL
> 
> ...


You have no idea how fitting your post was.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How does a man know that he has found which he searches if he does not know what he searches?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cave apes need to bookmark this site >>
> ...





Thanks s0n....taking bows about now.............


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Pretty funny.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 16, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> 
> Can't make this shit up!



Honestly, this one was coming....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


How does a woman know that she has found which she searches if she does not know what she searches?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> How does a man know that he has found which he searches if he does not know what he searches?



Good question.

Hey SmarterThanTheAverageBear  -- this one's for you.  

Still searching for "evidence" connecting me to ACA?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't even know the meaning.  Stop trying to pull a Rachel Dolexal.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I dont care about the meaning. If its not something a Black person said I could care less about the meaning.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then why do you care so much about what Rachel Dolezal has to say?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Because she is a ride or die chick and has a lot of knowledge.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been waiting for an editorial to come out like this. Turns out it's been out for several days.




> Op-Ed Why Rachel Dolezal would want to pass as a black woman





> I am shocked that people are shocked. Rachel Dolezal was inevitable. We made her.





> Human behaviors are the product of incentives. We repeat behaviors that are rewarded. And clearly, Dolezal believed she would find rewards in representing herself as a black woman.





> Who, exactly, would feel confident in questioning the claims of a self-identified victim of a hate crime? Particularly when that person was serving as the head of a regional NAACP branch? The outraged tweets write themselves. Dolezal was no dummy. She knew how these cultures operate. She knew she was protected.








> It's hard to think of a more bizarre story, or one more representative of contemporary America, than that of Rachel Dolezal. Dolezal is an academic and activist who represented herself as African American for many years, earning a degree in Africana studies, even ascending to the position of president of the Spokane, Wash., chapter of the NAACP.
> 
> 
> Dolezal's parents, however, have recently made matters uncomfortable for her, telling the media that she is in fact Caucasian and showing photos of her as a younger woman with blond hair and blue eyes. The NAACP is standing behind Dolezal, stressing that “racial identity is not a qualifying criteria or disqualifying criteria for NAACP leadership.” But there are additional questions regarding, among other things, her position on a local police council. When applying to the Spokane police ombudsman commission, she indicated a racial category of black, which if untrue would violate the city ethics code.



MORE: Why Rachel Dolezal would want to pass as a black woman - LA Times


----------



## Adrian (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


By "white man, culture" do you mean liberty, respect for women and minorities, and a middle class?  Yeah, those fucking white men and their damned culture.  Let's all live in huts and answer to a warlord the way we're supposed to.

News Flash neohippies, the world isn't perfect, but neither are you.  

You might think it makes you look hip to hate Caucasian males, but all it does is make you look stupid and it shows your ignorance when it comes to history.  Really.

Try thinking for yourself and stop being a follower.  You might be very surprised by what you discover.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hell no! White people dont believe that shit you mentioned in the first sentence. If that was the case there would have never been any problems in the US.

The world is perfect. White boys have fucked up parts of it but its still perfect.

It doesnt make me look hip to hate white boys. Thats why I dont hate them. I just think they are fucked up.

I think for myself and discovered a lot regarding history. The white male is generally insecure, violent, and destructive.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A lot of talk for a person who lives his entire life in a white built western society. If Africa was a good place to live, you would be there, not here. Your life would suck badly if it wasn't for white people. You NEED us.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are clearly mentally disturbed, which indicates that you're probably a neo-liberal.  I'm not even going to waste my time with you.  Neo-liberals aren't in touch with reality enough to carry on a rational discussion with them.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 16, 2015)

The story gets funnier by the minute. Apparently at one point, she claimed a Hispanic girl didn't look non-white and therefore didn't have a "shared experience" of being a minority in America. She has some chutzpah I'll give her that. 




> The student said that the incident occurred within the first three weeks of an introductory course on race and culture. Dolezal introduced an activity she called “Fishbowl,” in which one student sat in front of the class as others were invited to ask them questions about their racial and cultural experiences.
> 
> In the first round of Fishbowl, the student said Dolezal sought out a volunteer of Hispanic background to be questioned.
> 
> ...



Rachel Dolezal Once Told A Student She Did Not Look Hispanic Enough For A Class Activity - BuzzFeed News

It's interesting to see the Left eat itself apart. It seems black activists and a good chunk of shitlibs including "anti-racist" activists like Tim Wise oppose her for her dishonesty and think she used her "white privilege" too "appropriate" black culture. Then there are some who realize that if they are going to accept transgenderism and gender as a "social construct", that transracialism is valid since in their world view race is a "social construct:. This group seems to include trannies(of course), professional money hunting activists like Sharpton, the media(MSNBC and NBC at least), and the more nutty true believer types of the left wing. 

A couple days ago, it seemed as though this sideshow would run its course, Dolezal would be ostracized, and we would move on to the next news item. However, now certain elements of the TPTB are actually running with this transracialism thing, and treating it as a legit thing when we on the right brought it up as a troll. They took the troll hook line and sinker and by doing so are exposing themselves as insane to the regular person. This was our plan all along. Divide the left and discredit them. Events like this are very effective and bringing the leftist mythology to its end.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Saw a program on this woman last night.........HOLY MOTHER OF GOD what a mental case!!She could be bosom buddies with Kaitlan Jenner!!!


More than that, she's a predator. She filed a lawsuit for racial discrimination when she was identifying as a white woman. This isn't a nice person by any means and I got no pity for her. In fact, I hope the NAACP sues her.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a program on this woman last night.........HOLY MOTHER OF GOD what a mental case!!She could be bosom buddies with Kaitlan Jenner!!!
> ...


one thread we all need to forgive a child molester, who is considered a predator and in this thread a person who lies is a predator and you hope she gets sued, 

I'm a Christian and I am appalled by your stand. It is clear this woman has some real mental issues, as does Duggar, yet you forgive the greater of two evils. Her and Duggar both need mental health and you cannot access it only a loving God can.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

anyone else believe that if the story would have ended with this woman suing Howard University for discrimination that Asslips would be on here arguing about what an awful woman she is? Yep yep


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Black NAACP leader outed as white woman
> ...


they were also republicans


----------



## Meathead (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> anyone else believe that if the story would have ended with this woman suing Howard University for discrimination that Asslips would be on here arguing about what an awful woman she is? Yep yep


Yeah, she goes beyond just being a wigger or a mud shark.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 17, 2015)

another liberal lie a white ******


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, you have hatred in your heart, and you are the epitome of a "racist."  This is the reason why it consumes you and it is pretty much the ONLY topic which you post about.  Go ahead and continue though.  Some day you'll be on your death bed and realize that you've wasted your entire existence just hating other people because of your persecution complex.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2015)

The NAACP was founded by a Jewish fellow..He might have been light skinned but he was no WASP...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2015)

JohnA said:


> another liberal lie a white ******


Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 17, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > another liberal lie a white ******
> ...


i cant help but think of Micheal Jackson dancing on a car with a baseball bat during all of this. at least he wasnt sure if he was "Black Or White"


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...


You did notice later in life his black wash was wearing off....


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 17, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


no, i will have to look at the video again.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


1931-55 was pre political correct Orwellian doublespeak and newthink. Don't confuse it with 2015.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Adrian said:
> ...


I dont live in a white built western society. I live in a Black built western society controlled by whites. Big difference. Africa is great place to live. Thats why you whites are crying about being kicked out of S. Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Adrian said:
> ...


I wouldnt waste my time either when I couldnt refute the facts.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont live in a white built western society. I live in a Black built western society controlled by whites. Big difference. Africa is great place to live. Thats why you whites are crying about being kicked out of S. Africa.


You live in a hut and can't get public housing? Well, sister Dolezal lived in a tee pee.

Sad


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont live in a white built western society. I live in a Black built western society controlled by whites. Big difference. Africa is great place to live. Thats why you whites are crying about being kicked out of S. Africa.
> ...


That was weak....and sad.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Republicans back then were not as racist as the Republicans of today. They turned into feral cave monkeys after the 60's


----------



## Meathead (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean like Dolezal turning into a  "jungle bunny".


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


More like your kind devolving into neanderthals and simians during the Ice Age. Havent you ever wondered why your gene pool is inferior?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell that to millions of starving dieing of aids and slaves in Africa you fucking idiot. By the way most of the things built in America by black slaves were des destroyed in the civil war and in the reconstruction.  Learn some history you ignorant racist fuck 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dummy you are the racists not the Republicans

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why would I tell Blacks that whites have a problematic gene pool? They dont care.

No stupid. i'm not talking about buildings in the south. I'm talking everything.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 17, 2015)

Those who are spinning and deflecting for Racial, I mean, Rachel Dolezal would be attacking and ostracizing a black who "identified" as a white as a sellout and an Uncle Tom.

Mercilessly.  And we all know it.

This has been a pretty feeble effort at excusing her behavior, I'm surprised anyone is even trying it.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Most Republicans are feral monkey racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Those who are spinning and deflecting for Racial, I mean, Rachel Dolezal would be attacking and ostracizing a black who "identified" as a white as a sellout and an Uncle Tom.
> 
> Mercilessly.  And we all know it.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what you white people are doing. I'm Black and I think its amusing you are attacking her.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are spinning and deflecting for Racial, I mean, Rachel Dolezal would be attacking and ostracizing a black who "identified" as a white as a sellout and an Uncle Tom.
> ...


You like her are probably lying about being black

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You, like a monkey, are pretending to be a human.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL This loon is totally bonkers, nuts, bat shit crazy.

*Rachel Dolezal says probably nuttiest thing yet about white people*

Well isn’t this the pot calling the kettle…oh never mind.

The hits just keep coming from that leader of the trans-racial movement, Rachel Dolezal.

Hat tip to IJReview for digging up this gem of an interview from October 2014 where Rachel talks about how deeply offensive it is for white actors to portray play people of color.

Rachel Dolezal says probably nuttiest thing yet about white people - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are spinning and deflecting for Racial, I mean, Rachel Dolezal would be attacking and ostracizing a black who "identified" as a white as a sellout and an Uncle Tom.
> ...


I don't believe that for a minute, you're embarrassed and spinning, but go ahead and play yer game.  

Lots of folks here will play with you.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I'm not concerned if you believe it. It was purely informational.

I like playing with white ferals. Bring it on.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No stupid. i'm not talking about buildings in the south. I'm talking everything.


What I love most about your posts is no one believes them, not even you. Since your people built nothing, you take the absurd position of saying they built everything.  Its ridiculous. You don't believe it and neither do we. Your posts are really just a waste of everyones time, but they do amuse me.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No stupid. i'm not talking about buildings in the south. I'm talking everything.
> ...


The jungle bunny civilizations posts are even better!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you live in the U.S. you live in a white built western society, that blacks and other non-whites contributed labor to.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No stupid. i'm not talking about buildings in the south. I'm talking everything.
> ...


What is cute about you and the other monkeys is your constant attempts to reassure yourselves no one believes my posts.  I thought you monkeys groomed each other to reassure yourself? It would be sad if it wasnt so funny.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I live in the US. I live in a Black built western society controlled by whites. Doubling down on stupid doesnt make your assertion any more credible.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you truly believe that, then it is proof that you live a delusional life.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


If you truly believe that then it lets me know you are desperately trying to convince me you arent a joke.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let me try to understand where you're coming from, since we must be talking about two different things.

I'm referring to the United States, the country that came about when the individuals we commonly refer to as the "Founding Fathers" declared their independence from the control of Britain. 

That era of time is where I am going back to. The Founders, the pioneers, these people are the basis of the vision and the foundations of this country.
So, first of all, are you claiming these people were black ? Some certainly had some black ancestry, but we historically have always referred to them as white Europeans.
Just to be clear though, are you trying to claim those people as being black, or are you trying to deny they even existed ?

Or, is it that you acknowledge those individuals, and acknowledge they were white, but are trying to make the claim that due to the servitude of black slaves, that these blacks are responsible for building the country ?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


He believes exactly what you and I believe, but he wont admit it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I dont think you have the ability to understand DD. Your mind is somewhere else. Its not rooted in reality but in propaganda. You are going to have to take responsibility for re educating yourself. Nothing I say to you will make much sense unless it follows your brainwashed, dearly held beliefs. If there were no Black people here, America would have never been a world power. It would have been a penal colony.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


COP OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dont get frustrated monkey. I dont believe anything you believe. I'm not retarded like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Is that a chimp rallying cry?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Is that a chimp rallying cry?


You tell me. Did it rally you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a chimp rallying cry?
> ...


I dont speak your chimp language. You made the cry. Cant you tell me what it was?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I just have to assume it's brainwashing you received mostly during your high school and college years.

Even then, it must be difficult to deny what's in front of you after you leave the confines of the classroom.

You're free however, to believe what you demand to be the answer, even when it's an illusion.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The brainwashing I received during high school would have me actually believing the cartoon you seem to have in your head.   Like I said you are the only one that can reeducate yourself. If you are fine with your current beliefs thats great. Your belief in my view is not an issue to me. I give you permission not to get educated but I caution you that it could cause trouble when speaking with people that deal in reality.


----------



## hadit (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


He's trying to give credit for the institution of the United States to the slaves who were forced to do manual labor, building things they didn't think of, didn't design, and didn't care if they were ever built.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

hadit said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not trying to give credit. I am presenting the fact that the US would have been a penal colony without Black people building this country. Not just the enslaved but long after slavery was abolished. Whites were too weak and lacked innovation. Thats why they stole inventions, ideas, etc from Blacks. Sorry that bothers you but it is what it is.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you're attempting to connect the dots all the way back to the cradle of civilization, then yes, you can technically claim everyone and everything is black related.

However, as I mentioned earlier, I'm going back to the start of the modern day country here that we call the "United States of America".
The people that built the above country were the generations of the offspring of the people known as white Europeans.
As I conceded earlier, non-whites of both slave and non-slaves contributed in the history of building the nation. Much in the same way machinery contributed.

The vision, the planning, the rules, the inventing, the direction however, was all decided by the white people that came here.

By the way, other than you, even the leftists of the left here would ever make a blanket statement that black people built the United States. They would be closer to the truth, which is of course that black's contributed to the building of this nation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



True statement: Never in history has a faction of people failed to progress as the blacks of the USA have in the last 150 years.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No. I'm not talking about connecting dots or African civilizations. i'm talking about the US.  

BTW when you use the "everyone but you" gambit I know you are desperately trying to convince me. You should learn now, since you obviously didnt know before, that silly games like that dont work on a superior intellect such as mine.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 17, 2015)

next year we will be hearing stories of apes/baboons who have always felt like a typical hairy white male.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Hilarious what milkweed is trying to claim here.

There have been of course plenty of smart black people in our history, but your suggestions are ridiculous on the face of them.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Asslips, no one here seems to believe in your fantastical claims. Your moronic and inaccurate beliefs are laughable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

You see guys, here's where he's trying to go with this.

He's trying to make the claim, that if not for the labor of the blacks, the Founders would have never had the strength or independence, to declare it's independence from, and to fight off mother England.
Likewise, the various colonies would have always been vulnerable and unable to properly defend themselves from potential invaders, such as France, or Spain, who would have seen the vulnerability of these established colonies if not for the slave labor that generated trade, and income which eventually led to colonies strong enough to combine, declare independence and properly defend itself.

I guarantee you that's where he's going, and what he truly believes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Hey Asslips, no one here seems to believe in your fantastical claims. Your moronic and inaccurate beliefs are laughable.


I forgot you monkeys are group thinkers.  Us humans are intelligent enough to think for ourselves and dont rely on a group consensus to come to a conclusion. Sorry but the "everyone doesnt believe you" gambit only tricks you monkeys.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Asslips, no one here seems to believe in your fantastical claims. Your moronic and inaccurate beliefs are laughable.
> ...


Facts are what form our conclusion, while you are limited to your imagination.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You wouldnt know a fact if it drop kicked you in your ass.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 17, 2015)

It gets better:

This former California city councilman did the same thing.  He's a white guy who says he's black and is a member of the NAACP.  When he defeated his opponent, a *black* guy named Ralph *White* (I swear I'm not making this up, it's in the freakin' video) who later tried to get the black guy, I mean white guy, recalled but failed.

Man With White Parents Still Says He s Black Decades Later Video - ABC News


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Adrian (Jun 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Africa is a great place to live?  Blacks built western civilization?  Lol. You Neo-libs really live in your own little Idaho, don't you?  Wow.  No wonder Americans feel the way they do about you wasting the oxygen that's needed for things like cockroaches and stuff.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


>



It's white privilege to be able to claim more than one race.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 17, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It gets better:
> 
> This former California city councilman did the same thing.  He's a white guy who says he's black and is a member of the NAACP.  When he defeated his opponent, a *black* guy named Ralph *White* (I swear I'm not making this up, it's in the freakin' video) who later tried to get the black guy, I mean white guy, recalled but failed.
> 
> Man With White Parents Still Says He s Black Decades Later Video - ABC News



So let me get this straight, White ran against the white guy who said he was black, but White then charged that the white guy wasn't black and that he was actually white ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Rozman (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought being black in this country was the worst thing possible....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I thought being black in this country was the worst thing possible....


There are worse things. You could be white.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 18, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I thought being black in this country was the worst thing possible....



That's the headline, meanwhile the rules have evolved, and we've all learned now that one of the easiest and most effective ways to empower oneself, is to declare yourself a victim of this white privileged society.
If you're female and a minority, your very presence ends any challenge, ends any criticism, ends the discussion.

Read the op-ed article I posted earlier, it nails this situation.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 18, 2015)

Finally some honesty.

New York Times writer Charles Blow, certainly no conservative, gets real on this issue:  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/o...he-delusions-of-dolezal.html?ref=opinion&_r=1

Those who are so desperately trying to spin this may want to read the column.

Not holding my breath.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 18, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Finally some honesty.
> 
> New York Times writer Charles Blow, certainly no conservative, gets real on this issue:  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/o...he-delusions-of-dolezal.html?ref=opinion&_r=1
> 
> ...



Thanks Mac, interesting read.


----------



## hadit (Jun 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Of course black people contributed to the building of this country.  Claiming, however, that they were solely responsible for it is no more authoritative than David Duke claiming they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 18, 2015)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yes they certainly did, keep in mind though, the poster you are responding to is completely dilusional.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
"You whites"?  WHICH whites?  I don't know of anyone on this board who is "crying" about South Africa, or has even SAID anything about South Africa.  I personally have not given it a single thought since . . . I dunno, the early 90s?

There are an awful lot of white people in the world, y'know, and we don't actually all know each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

hadit said:


> Of course black people contributed to the building of this country.  Claiming, however, that they were solely responsible for it is no more authoritative than David Duke claiming they had nothing to do with it.



Exactly, and this deserves to be reposted.


----------



## hadit (Jun 19, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


We need to bring that up at the next meeting.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 19, 2015)

hadit said:


> We need to bring that up at the next meeting.



Heh.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 3, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I thought being black in this country was the worst thing possible....


The pay sucks, but the fringe bennies are comprehensive.


DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It gets better:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Feb 8, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > too bad richard pryor wasnt around today, he would of had a field day with this!
> ...


THe huffingpuffington post again?


----------

